# Poor Responders: Part 112



## Bunny-kins

NEW HOME LADIES

 

HAPPY CHATTING


----------



## shortie66

just marking


----------



## H&amp;P

just bookmarking 

 ,so sad for Jersey & DH.   

Why does life deal such    to such amazing ladies.


----------



## Ginger Baby

Just marking too.

Still in shock for spuds.  Sick of life throwing us ladies curve balls.

Spuds Sending you loads of     .  I know nothing I say will make you feel better but just know I am here for you and understand how sh*t everthing is right now.

Ginger Baby


----------



## shortie66

AM im the same sweetheart. I had been stalking spuds on the pr thread just to make sure she was ok    as i know she was very sensitive to the other ladies feelings and did not want to upset anyone with her posts. Im so f  ooking hacked off with the whole lot of it, its just so             unfair.


GB we love and care for you too sweetheart and are always here for you     


Im so p1 ssed off I think im gonna get p1 ssed tonight


----------



## Ginger Baby

Thanks Shortie

I am like you.  Just so hacked off with it all.  Some people seem to have life so easy but we seem to get all the sh*t.

Just knowing you are all there for me helps a little and I am sure we will all help Spuds too.

Ginger Baby


----------



## Little Me

Ladies   
shorts just sent me a text to tell me

I truly don't know why life is so very cruel to the loveliest of people

Spuds- darling there are no words to say how gutted I am for u and G
Just so very sorry Hun   

Hugs to GB and LV
And my love and hugs to all

So fcuking unfair  

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Ladies   
shorts just sent me a text to tell me

I truly don't know why life is so very cruel to the loveliest of people

Spuds- darling there are no words to say how gutted I am for u and G
Just so very sorry Hun   

Hugs to GB and LV
And my love and hugs to all

So fcuking unfair  

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

WTF is going on.  I tried to post half an hour ago on part 111 to be told thread was locked and a new one started    How come peeps are still posting on part 111 now


----------



## H&amp;P

Ooops it's my fault as I sort of complained about the timing of closing the thread with Jersey's news, but in the mean time loads of people had posted here and then the old one got reopened, I have asked Bunni-kins to reclose the old one.    I will keep my    in future....sorry


----------



## shortie66

AM       that did make me titter. First time i feel like i've laughed in days so please please do not apologise, otherwise i shall have to cry again


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie - I know I should just keep my big nose out of these things and life would be far less complicated   , I am sure confusion will reign for at least another 24 hours now   , I will give myself a slap and go back to my corner (again   )


----------



## shortie66

AM you were only thinking of spuds sweetie     i think it will be hilarious come evening time tho


----------



## H&amp;P

Shorts - Well I'm off home now and won't be back until tomorrow so will leave the chaos to unfold, I expect to get a telling off in the morning


----------



## shortie66

AM you wont hunny    i will be your protector


----------



## purple72

now I'm confused, but once again, Jersey sweetie, my heart goes out to you and DH      No words will ease your pain but know we are all sending our love and hugs xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Spuds and DH    words aren't adequate, so so sorry xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Spuds and DH - so, so sorry and sending you both loads of            . Please look after each other.

GB and LV -         and hope you both feel a bit brighter soon, but in the meantime take all the time you need.

Shortie - please take it easy hun - you should be taking things easy.   

  to the fab Team PR. Sorry for the lack of persos but thinking of you all.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## popsi

oh no spuds i am so so sorry to read this horrible news darling, its just so fcuking unfair !!! why do such wonderful people have do go through all this heartache is totally beyond me i just have no words just      and      for you and your lovely Dh xxx


GB.... lots of love to you to honey, dont be hard on yourself its gonna take while to move on honey xxxx


shorts.. you SHOULD NOT be in work at all you need to be resting you have had an operation lady !!! now listen please xxx


LM, RC, beachy, LV and all you wonderful ladies i send you love from the bottom of my heart xxxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Spuds, I am so sorry to read your news, words seem so inadequate at this time. I wish I could do something to take the pain away.    


Ginger babe, sad for you too    


Shortie, get well soon  


LV, your Mum means well. Hang on in there and focus on your plan lovely   


Heaps, poor you on the slow process. Use this time to measure up and plan the renovation and get quotes in for the work? We did it that way so when we got the keys we were able to get straight on with it.    


Hugs to the PR posse


LW xxxx


----------



## shortie66

OK OK im resting       no more cafe work till thursday/friday. Might just do a little light dusting tomorrow tho oh and perhaps just a ickle bit of ironing if i feel up to it


----------



## Kittycat104

Jersey - my heart sank when I read Shortie's post.  I don't really have any words to make it better other than that I am thinking of you and sending you a huge hug.  The girls have already said it, but life is so utterly cr*p at times - there is just no reason to it.


Louise


----------



## Ourturn

That was confusing, no link to the new thread. 

Spuds - we are here to rejoice with the good news and comfort with the bad. I am truely gutted for you both          

Anna x


----------



## T0PCAT

Spuds - I am so gutted for both you and DH.  Words cannot express how unfair this has been.  I am thinking of you both and you are in my prayers.  

GB - its so awful what has happened to you too, I wish I could wave a magic wand and make this better for you

Shortie - I can't find the new thread.....help

LV - mums can be so lovely and tactless too... I am sure she meant well

Love to you all


----------



## beachgirl

Why is it always bad news...there's a friend on another thread who lost her little girl at 22 weeks and is now in hospital as it looked as if she might start labour, hopefully things look good, so I just keep praying


----------



## mag108

Jersey    I am so so sorry hun


----------



## shortie66

Beachy           for your friend hunny, that is just awful i cannot imagine her pain.


Hello mag louise zahida annasob and everyone.      


Feeling a bit better this evening, think it was a bit of delayed shock that my tubes had gone. I mean i always knew they were no good, but i still sort of dreamt you know, of perhaps a miracle happening one day.    But with no ovulation either i've sort of comes to terms with it that they are far better out than in.   Now im thinking of maybe having a hysteroscopy (not mentioned anything to scottie) to have a look inside make sure everythings ok    What do you think     Hoping to go back for frosties october


----------



## beachgirl

Shorts   big hugs Hun, of course it's bound to affect you sweets, the hysteroscopy sounds like a very good idea x


----------



## Züri

this is confusing, 2 threads!


Just want to top up my hugs for spuds    and for you too GB - I am so saddened by the recent news, it's really hit me tonight how flugging unfair everything is, I was just saying to shorts on ** earlier that of all the wonderful BFP's we've had lately we have lost far too many of them and it's utterly devastating - i just feel so angry about it all


xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Zuri thanks for doing the link hunny    i hadnt got a clue how to do it


----------



## LV.

Well confused with 2 threads (not hard to confuse me) 

Big huggles for gorgeous Spuds. It's flipping sh1t. It really is. I am hating, hating, hating this poxy "journey" more than ever today. 

Xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Hugs LV           i thinki an awful lot of us are feeling the same at the moment so please do not think you are alone, cos u aint my little sweetie pie


----------



## katie lou

Still fairly new to this thread but just wanted to send some love to you Jerseyspuds. It made me cry to read your news. Katie Lou xxx


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls


Jersey – Oh NO NO NO!!! I am so very very sorry for you and Gav. I haven't got the words to convey my utter sadness for you both. Please take good care of each other and allow yourself lots of time out to grieve and get through this awful sadness together. Sending you all my love     xxx


Katie Lou – Hi. I had 3 cycles and an FET at CARE Manchester and they were fabulous with me. Turns out that unfortunately I have quite serious immunes so all of my cycles failed to implant but I know now. I would happily recommend them and if it wasn't for the money aspect we would be cycling with them again. 


GB   I am so sad for you honey. It sounds like you're having a really awful time my love. I have no magic words, but I am thinking about you and sending you all my love and support xx


LV – You too chickadee      Your mum had all the best intentions bless her mine is just the same, think they just feel so helpless and unable to fix their little babies and she made an insensitive comment but it came from the very best place if you know what I mean...scrap heap...not a chance dolly!!! xx


Heaps   Hello sweetie. Great news on hearing back from CARE. Do you think you'll be going to Manchester? Is it Mr Patel that wrote to you? Not sure whether I had Oestrogen priming?? I was on Cyclo Progynova for a few months prior to each of my cycles?? Glad you had a good weekend away. Paul and I are off to Wales for a weekend at the start of September, we're going to Aberporth xx


AnnaOC – Hello mrs xx


Shortie – How's the healing coming along?? I would join you in a drink tonight but I think my liver may well pack up for good if I do. I think a hysto is a really good idea xx


Once again I am so sad tonight    GB and Spuds I know exactly how you're both feeling and it makes my heart ache. We're all here for you xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Spuds, have written on the other thread but wanted to post some      here for you too, so sad for you  

GB - big  for you too sweetie 

Sorry for lack of personals - sending lots of love to everybody else xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Spuds thinking of you and gav today, always here for you sweetheart       


Well i slept a bit better last night, we have a man coming between 1 and 2 this afternoon to give us a price on moving house, and our lovely m-i-l is coming over the weekend to give us a hand with starting to pack boxes etc      Scott has bought hoover downstairs for me so at least i can hoover lounge before he comes.


----------



## LV.

Do we still have 2 threads? I feel like we're rebelling or something. I dreamt last night that everything was ok, woke up and it's all the frigging same. Puh. Cheated. 


Spuds - hope you're treating yourself to something you love. What a pile of pants    


Swinny - you're offski soon chicka. This is your best chance yet. Immunes tx? Check! Hidden C dealt with? Check! Bring it on....


Shorts - Will you just bl00dy rest and stop it with the hoover? Goodness! 


Driver - Did your meds arrive? Are you still in the window to make tx when you wanted to?     you are


Zahida - welcome back! Glad you had a nice holiday


Beach - It's so unfair isn't it? The good news should outweigh the bad. Let us know how your friend is


Mags - glad you had fun camping. September isn't far away!


Anne - how long til you're off honey?




I had my follow up call with Dr Sher last night. He said it was likely to be an egg quality not implantation issue as even with hcg present it was so minuscule that it should be read that there hadn't been implantation. He said we had 2 options - to try their oestrogen priming protocol or DE. I asked him about natural ivf and he said that in his opinion it wasn't suitable for PRs as we have wonky LH and testosterone and these need to be controlled. I'm not sure I buy this 100% as otherwise PR's wouldn't have natural BFPs right? I will speak to Create about this when I have my appointment next week and see what they say.


Had such an awful day yesterday, I cried for most of it. Felt like I did when I was at the bottom of a hole last year. I think the BFN whacked me fully in the face yesterday, it's taken a while. I know that natural ivf is a numbers game and likely to have disappointment built in. The cost of pursuing a biological child further and was questioning whether I actually have it in me to carry on with my OE. Maybe finally it's sinking in that my OE are kaput. Going to see what odds Create give us and make a call next week.


Seeing Zita West's nutritionist today. Day out in the big smoke, I feel almost grown up. It's good, least it'll stop me being miserable today.


Much love
LadyV xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

LV.  It is natural that yoir BFN would hit you really hard at some point.  Like you say, natural is a numbers game and it depends on whether you can cope with the potential disappointment month after month for the chance of hitting the right month eventually.

Spuds.  Like I said before, I am so sorry, it must be doubly awful after seeing a heartbeat.

Ginger.  Don't expect to get over your MC quickly.  Be kind to yourself.

Shortie.  I can imagine how it must feel having that smallest of chances taken away but you will be in the best condition for your little frosties.

I must say, I am finding all this bad news hard to take. I know that sounds selfish as it is not me that it is happening to but it just makes it feel more likely that the same will happen to me again.  Sorry.

On a brighter note, Heaps is going to take me and Max round the Mancheter Museum at 10am this morning then we go home.  Cornwall camping on Sunday for a week.

Hugs to all of you.

Tracey


----------



## shortie66

LV          sweetheart like i said take your time the answers will come      


Tracey enjoy the museum and the camping.     Must admit im more of a luxury hotel girl myself these days.   


Mentioned the hysterosocpy to scottie last night, he thinks its a good idea too. Have emailed reprofit for a cost and timescale in between the op i've had the procedure i want and going back for frosties.   


We have decided our holiday next feb/march will either be florida (if it doesnt work) and jamaica (if it does) obviously im hoping like mad we'll be going to jamaica.    We are also gonna pop along to an open information evening on September 15th about fostering and adoption, need to keep all our options open


----------



## fluffy jumper

Shorts.  I went to Jamaica years ago and absolutely loved it. Negril was the most beautiful beach I have been to.


----------



## shortie66

Tracey we are thinking of Montego Bay     Me n Scottie not really beachy people, dont mind a walk along it and a paddle in the sea, and its nice to look at, but couldnt sit all day on it, we much prefer the pool and the bar


----------



## Jumanji

Just a quickie to say I am so devastated for poor Spuds.  It is just too too cruel.


----------



## Ginger Baby

Morning All

Spuds sending you loads of     .  I have sent you a PM with a poem which I found comforting.
Shortie will you just calm down and rest woman !!!
LV Like Shortie said just take your time.
Tracey Enjoy your day out.
LV Good luck for today.  Hope you are feeling a little bit better
Hi to Swinny, Katie Lou, Ladyverte, Purps, Beachy, RC, Popsi, Driver, Little Me and anyone else I have missed.

AFM my memory box has arrived and it is beautiful but at the same time looking at it makes me sad and angry, I should have had a baby not a bloody box.  Also keep looking at it wondering if it is special enough for my baby's keepsakes.  Todays going to be one of them crying days.  So wish I could be a strong person but I am not.

Everyone take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## shortie66

GB ur are a strong woman sweetheart, but u are also a grieving one at the moment so please please please do not be so hard on urself. Stay with us we will get u through


----------



## almond

Spuds - I was devastated to read your news, just couldn't believe it. It is so cruel, it just seems so wrong that we can finally get that longed for pg and then it can be taken away. Words fail me. I am so so sorry. Thinking of you and DH and sending lots of love to you   

GB - thinking of you too, its devastating. This is not about not being strong, its about having an appropriate reaction to something which is beyond heartbreaking   

Shorts - been following you on **, how are you feeling today?   

LV - massive massive   I have the same question about natural IVF. I identify 100% with your dilemma about what to do next. The only thing I know is that the right answers eventually come. I hope today goes well, thinking of you so much   

I'm just so sad with all the news on here ladies. I can't seem to get my head around it, how life could be so cruel.

I wish I had something positive to post, but just to let you know we didn't get the good news we were hoping for at our 1st scan. I won't post details in case I hurt anyone or add to anyone's pain, but in a nutshell we now have an anxious wait until we are scanned again next week, hoping and praying things turn around. I am not coping very well, and angry with myself, and wishing I was a more positive person. Last night I just couldnt stop crying, and it was for all of us, that we have to go through this.

Lots of love to everyone, as always
xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Almond - huge hugs to you and your DH, if it would help to share details and maybe get support from someone with experience of what you are going through then please, do, as we have said before this board is for news good and bad and for us all to help and support each other through the ups and downs (god I wish there were less downs) of this horrible process. I will continue to send      to you and your DH. The waiting must be horrendous.


----------



## shortie66

Almond i agreed with AM we are here to share your good news, support you through any bad news, and hold you up while waiting       Hoping you get some good news next week sweetheart            


Morning AM    how u today hunny?


----------



## H&amp;P

Shorts - got a horrid head cold, think I burnt the candle at both ends too much last week and didn't stop at the weekend either, so feeling sorry for myself, plus CD51 today   , drugs have arrived this morning to try to make the beatch make an appearance (plus the stuff for my FET) but need to try to time them so that my next one will tie in with letting me go out for FET in Oct rather than Nov if possible, fed up of waiting around treading water just want to get on with things. Hope you are resting up and the hoover is not out


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Girls girls girls - this is not a good week for team PR   


Spuds darling - I am so so so sorry and so so so so ANGRY on your behalf!! This is so so unfair, I can feel some of your pain in the pit of my stomach, I have never been there but can only imagine how devastating it is to be so high then DROPPED from such a height. Darling we are all sending our love and hugs to you and your DH.          


Almond - I can imagine how completely worried you are, I doubt there is much I can say to reassure you and unfortunately only time will tell but you know that there are girls who have been here before who have positive outcomes and you could very well be one of those. Please remember to eat, drink water and breathe, its the best you can do for you and your little bean for now. I pray you get good news.      


LV - I went to see a nutritionist at ZW, she was fabulous, would still go now only i decided I wanted an end to living like a nun and needed to save for my house but they are really good. Mine was called Isabelle I think xxxxx Get focused on that - it will help pull you out of your sad place I am sure.       


Shorts - I am jamming to some reggae getting ready for your Jamaican holiday me sweets!!      


I am feeling a bit sh1t too!! Maybe its the weather too. Cant find a house to buy. Cant move on. Getting frustrated. And worried that although things have been so much better with me and B I still NEVER feel like having sex    It can't be good for us. I wonder if a change in hormones would help? Have an appointment with consultant in Sept but get really embarrassed talking about my sex drive with him (I know thats completely pathetic)!! Mind you I dont think it is just me, B doesn't even attempt it anymore!    Anyway onwards and upwards. Much love to all. A xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Oh and Lil me and Swins - loving your photos on ** - f'ing hilarious!!! So glad you had a good night out!!


----------



## purple72

Just sending hugs to all those wonderful ladies  who are in need right now! Thinking of you all! Lot's of love and hugs xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

OC - Not sure if you were reading about a month ago but there was a huge discussion regarding sex drives etc, won't go into details but if you go back and have a read you will most definately find you are not alone   

Must get on ** to see those photos.

Purps - Is LO still behaving in there?


----------



## purple72

Hey Driver sweetie, yes he/she's being good


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

Almond- have PM'd you lovely      

OC- I'm in the " non sex club" too hun       

AM-   

Purps     

And huge     to Spuds

Shorts- Please rest hunny   

love to all

No news from me- no job still for J, awaiting the rest of my blood tests and pelvic/ womb scan on 24th .

yes ladies, I had such a fab night out on Sat but nearly lost an eye on a branch whilst peeing in the woods, ff'd my bad knee up from falling over and cut all my wrist.
I only had 6 x bacardi breezers     


xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Little Me said:


> yes ladies, I had such a fab night out on Sat but nearly lost an eye on a branch whilst peeing in the woods, ff'd my bad knee up from falling over and cut all my wrist.
> I only had 6 x bacardi breezers


    I have such a picture in my head, you need to invest in one of these the next time you won't be near toilets http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00200LO7Q/?tag=googhydr-21&hvadid=6333718025&ref=pd_sl_3qdx0ekwnt_b can't have you losing an eye 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Little Me

oooh, in pink too


----------



## popsi

Hi ladies

oh Almond honey, there is just to much sadness, as driver said you can post anything on here without fear of upsetting anyone at all         that things can change for you and DH x

spuds... you are soundin so strong and brave honey    

oc... yes have a look back and see the sex drive posts.. was very honest and its totally normal honey xxx

shorts ... hope your resting honey and taking things easy xxx

gb... dont be hard on yourself honey xxx

lm... hope something comes up for J soon darling you both so deserve it xx

driver... hope your ok honey and your AF stops playing you up xxx

tracey...enjoy with heaps honey xx

sorry no more personals, i am soooooo tired not getting much sleep at the moment (but not complaining) just brain a bit frazzled .... we are off to visit the creche this afternoon for when i return to work, not looking forward to it at all     ...sorry....


----------



## Spuds

Girls xxxxx

I can't thank you enough for all your messages and kindness XXXXXXX

we are waiting for our D&C but I know we are going to get through this - get back on the DHEA and get that bl&&dy baby  and if I have to go to  and do a Madonna - then so be it ) xxxx

We are of course devastated and will never forget our angel but what is pulling us through is that there must have been something wrong that meant it wasn't that little souls time to join us and I am sure he/she is already back with the angels wondering what all that was about  he/she will be fine and so will we in time xxxxxx

This If mc nonsense is just a pain in the rse for all of us and I get so cross because there isn't a nasty one amongst us - we are all amazing and deserve healthy happy children and I'm on double a mission now with a bucket of PMA against this pants  

Just back from DnC  - had a good cry and stuffed face with lemon pie and hope can go home soon xx

thank u girls from the bottom of mine and dh's heart

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AoC

Mash, you completely rock.  You're just... super amazing.    I just couldn't believe it when Shortie posted (thanks for carrying the message, Shorts  and I am so, so very sorry.  But I'm totally impressed by your attitude, love.  

We'll still love ya when you have black days, too.  You're allowed.  

GB, lots of hugs for you.  Thinking of you, sweetheart.

In fact, hugs all round.  ((((((((hugs for Team PR)))))))

Oh, and I read the adoption info pack finally.


----------



## shortie66

Oh spuds           i think i may join u on the madonna mission    Enjoy that lemon pie sweetheart        love u babe      (tho not in a lesbian type of way)   


think we need to get major         going on round here at the mo.


Just waiting for last lot of removal people to come and give us price for moving, and the kitchen bin STINKS.


----------



## Overthemoon

Almond, I am hoping and praying with all my heart that the week goes quickly and you get good news next week at your scan. Call me anytime if you want to talk about it     


Spuds, you are such a brave strong person, I wish I could take away your pain and suffering   


Ginger, same for you too lovely   


AnnaSausage, well done on reading the pack, what's next?


Ocelot, where are you looking for a house? Lots of luck   


Heaps, I didn't tell the people from whom I was asking quotes from. I arranged to be at the house with a key holder everytime we had an appointment. I also took all the room dimensions and planned new bathroom layouts, started looking for new suites and got an architect in to draw up the old house and the plans for our planning application. Once we got the keys, our planning application was approved 2 weeks after. You can apply for planning even if you are not the key holder. I chose carpets, paint colours, render colour and some tiles before we exchanged and completed.


Hugs all round          


LW xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Just had to say to *spuds* how sorry I am for your loss. I cried when I see your message, its just not fair... Your last message was beautifull, Your little angel will keep you safe... And I have no doubt that your heart will be filled with joy again.

Take care sweety, thinking of you always
Natalie xxxx
Your forever loving mod xxxx


----------



## AoC

Almond, please forgive me - head up my ****, skimming posts, and I missed your news.  Many hugs - I'm so sorry you didn't have the news you were hoping for, and praying hard you see what you need to next scan.  Wish this wasn't happening for you, hon.

And SHORTIE! I seem to remember from my lap that it was no heavy lifting for at least 2 weeks.  And that includes laden shopping trolleys and HOOVERING.  *wags finger at impatient patient*

Right.  Where was I?  

Oh, yes.  Thanks LW.    Now I have to 'encourage' DH to read it (actually he's being very willing and positive) and then we'll go to an info evening on 15th Sept.  

Love your empowered house buying, LW!

Week before we were due to move, the lawyer told us that she still didn't have the contract from the sellers.  "You may not be able to move," she said.  "No," I said.  "We WILL be moving on the agreed date, if I have to take a sledgehammer to the front door.  It's YOUR job to make it legal."

(I only felt able to say it because the sellers were desperate for us to move in, and the house was empty.  And we were in love with it already.)

In the end, the DAY BEFORE we moved, I phoned one of the sellers (consortium of businessmen) and said, "you used to let it as a holiday let.  How about we 'holiday let it' for a couple of weeks, starting tomorrow?"  They agreed, faxed us through an agreement, we lodged a cheque with the lawyers for a ten pound holiday let, and literally RAN down the street to the estate agents to get the key.  Five minutes to spare till closing time.

*high fives self*

Lawyer nearly had kittens, but we moved in when we said.  Which was good, because I'd already booked BT to come and install a telephone line, and British Gas to bring mains gas to the house the same week we moved.  *g*

But we didn't get central heating installed for another year or two.  *turns blue at the memory*

Anyway.  Sorry.  Rambling.  *g*


----------



## Spuds

Heaps xxx

Almond sorry love - I have been wrapped up in spud world but it seems you need some hugs at the minute babe xxxx try to keep your mind off things with DVDs books etc- it is so hard I know but sending you loads of love - u will be fine xxxx

Natalie xxxx thanks love xxxx and thanks for being fab mod xxxxx

sausagio you made me laugh and

shorts I love you too (but not in a lesbian way) ha ha ha - nearly pmsl which would be dangerous in current circumstances  

Still here but the drugs are gooood ) dh going to do m&s run and I'm going to choff some red wine - I know I know but it will numb enough for tonight then DVD day tomorrow xx will probably drive u all mad over next few days but you're support has been immeasurable xxxx again thank you xxxx

spuds
xx


----------



## shortie66

Aofc i sat on sofa and hoovered rug, so i didnt theoretically break the rules did i       


Spuds       that my girl       we'll be here for you hunny whenever you need us      

Aofc         even more at your moving escapade. I want another viewing next week so i can measure up curtains etc choose some bits and pieces.  We have app with solicitor to lodge funds on thursday (funny they always manage to fit you in to do that isnt it    ) we may actually be moving next week          2 of my friends are coming over tomorrow evening to start packing up the kitchen for me bless em


----------



## Kittycat104

Huge hugs to Spuds and GB   


And some more to Almond - I really hope things work out for you, but like Driver said, we are here to share the good news and the bad and be strong for each other when we need it 


Shortie - I bought some bin freshener from Sainsburys on Saturday - it works a treat!


EC this morning - they got four which I am chuffed with, although it would have been nice if the fifth one had made it too.  Back at home catching up on Sky plus and unhealthy treats - maybe a glass of wine tonight too.  Just the agonising wait for tomorrow's call now...


Louise x


----------



## shortie66

Woooohooooo louise well done sweetie pie        got that barry white cd on for you now


----------



## Little Me

Lou- That's lovely news     

Shorts-   -    Naughty lady for hoovering   

AOC- Hope pussy is ok?      

Spudsy- Gorgeous AND brave         

Hi Heaps


----------



## H&amp;P

Louise - 4 is fab        that Barry does the trick for you tonight.   

Jersey - more    for you and DH.

Almond -     

Laura - where are't thou, have you abandoned us?

AOC - I remember moving house once (yes I've done it tooooo many times) from Portsmouth to Burton on Trent, when we arrived in Burton on the Friday lunchtime along with removal van they told us we wouldn't be able to move in that day and it was a Bank Holiday weekend      so nothing would go through until Tuesday........ after a very stressful few hours and the vendor agreeing to let us move out stuff in (so the van driver who was most certainly not amused could drive back south   ) but they would keep the keys we eventually got everything sorted at 16:55, I am sure that the solicitors just do it to have a laugh at our expense.

Nix - Have you made any decisions yet   

I feel really pooh still and supposed to be going for dinner with 2 school friends tonight, do I cancel or go


----------



## shortie66

AM if you dont feel well stay in and have takeaway instead         All these moving stories are scaring me now    


LM im being a good girl now


----------



## Spuds

Driver honey if u feel pooh don't go xxxxxx you come first lovely xx

am nearly nearly out - xxxxx

shorts that's not in a closet way lol ) 

Loads of love
xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Spuds         for you and gav hunny, take care of each other, men can be very sensitive creatures sometimes


----------



## Spuds

Will do love - thanks again for all your help lovey xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Spuds     you deserve lots of hugs, you're so brave and I'm so sad it ended this way x

Almond    thinking of you x

Hi to everyone, still here, just nothing much to say at the moment...


----------



## Kittycat104

Just come across this quote and thought I would share it with you - think it might strike a chord with a few of us 

We must let go of the life we have planned, so as to accept the one that is waiting for us. Joseph Campbell

L xx


----------



## beachgirl

Louise, how very true...x


----------



## shortie66

Louise yes very true    i dont think life ever turns out the way we plan it    


Beachy you an say whatever you want hunny    work, life, friends, laughs, tears, were here for the lot.


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks Shorts...work isn't great but hey it pays the bills...and friends, well some just don't get it do they


----------



## shortie66

Beachy no they dont hunny, not even family sometimes    Scott still fuming that since my op last week his brother has not even bothered to call to see how it went/how i am etc. I keep telling him dont worry bout it cos its pointless


----------



## beachgirl

Shorts,    he's probably got his head up his own **** and doesn't think about anyone else at all...like so many others we all know


----------



## T0PCAT

Almond - hunny I hope whatever is going one with u works itself out.

Spuds - I hope the lemon pie is helping.  I am glad to hear what has happended hasn't made u give up.  

GB - aw hunny pls keep posting we are here through the good times and the bad

LV -     

Shortie you take it easy

Louise - 4 eggs is brilliant.  I am sending all my postive vibes to the lab tonight.  

Love to everyone

AFM - been out to a leaving meal for one of the students we have had at work, all you can eat chinese.  so much for my heatlhty eating plan, it well out of the window


----------



## shortie66

Beachy ur right hun, and u know what really p1 sses me off    Since we have had lewis they have not bought the girls to our house ONCE. 


Oh apart from when scott bought the catering van and was doing burgers outside. And can you believe the cheeky foooooookers put my dog outside and shut him out. I was LIVID, i ended up taking him for walk and not coming back for nearly 2 hours, i think they got the msg, prob why they havent been down here since      


Zahida      i looooove chinese


----------



## shortie66

Have just been getting prices for hysteroscopy, over here i've been quoted between 1200 and 1700 squids        Reprofit is 350 euro, guess where i'll be going


----------



## Spuds

Shorts xxx flippin ec wot a difference ! U could have a holiday too and still come back with change at that price !!

Girls - thanks again for your help over the last couple of days especially xxxx have mixed a bit if wine with the aneasthetic oops - but feeling better - going to try to get some sleep and move to tomorrow -each sunrise getting better xxxx

loads of love
spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Lou xxx forgot to say the quote is really spot on xxxxx thanks for posting xx


----------



## beachgirl

Good morning, quick hello from me whilst waiting for croissants to warm...will check for any updates from work today..x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Beachy    crikey missus u were up early this morning, hope u enjoyed the croissants     


I am meeting up with my very best friend from school this morning, i havent seen her for 28 years      found her on ** yesterday, we have both been looking for each other under our old names but she has reverted to maiden name as she is getting divorced. She is coming over to me this morning for coffee bikkies and a good old catch up.  Found it weird last night as i've heard people say before "i hadnt seen so and so for nearly 30 years" and i found that so hard to comprehend that you could lose touch for so so long. Well im now one of those people and god it made me feel old     


Spuds thinking of you today sweetie hope u and gav are ok       


GB thinking of you too sweetheart       


Morning everyone else       


We have decided on jamaica whether tx works or not and are just looking for a nice little place to go


----------



## beachgirl

Oh Shorts, enjoy your catch up....at work now boohoo


----------



## shortie66

Beachy im still trying to enjoy my forced rest    No doubt when im back at cafe i'll want nothing more than a day off


----------



## Spuds

Morning ladies xxxx

tried to knock self out with wine last night but didn't work - bgr!!- so awake already and feeling a bit flat and empty ( first day without DH at my side so knew would be tough - going to see if I can go for a walk in the country lanes or up to the zoo to have words with the monkeys 

thanks again for all your help over the last to awful days - we know we have to work through this but will be back in the saddle soon so to speak 

feel so much better physically it makes sense now that something wasn't quite right this time round and if it happens again - I know the drill and it isn't as scary as I thought - not recommended but in a practical sense - if you can keep your mind on this being nature - being vcruel to be kind - that makes sense to me and keeps me going when the emotions get tough - but we will definitely keep going  going


----------



## popsi

Morning ladies xx

spuds...your doing bl00dy marvelous lady, and you will have ups and downs, and if your lonely or down today without your DH well pop on here and one of us is almost always around xxx a nice walk sounds nice honey hope they sunshine is shining with you xxx

shorts...OMG cant believe the costs what a difference !.. oh and have a fab time catching up with your friend, i bet it wont feel like you have ever been away from each other its like that with good mates, and woo hoo for Jamaca honey sounds lush !! ... as for me it looks like Cornwall lol.. gone are them days as you will discover    

beachy...morning honey, oh yum i could eat croissants now..hmm do i go to the shop and get some freshly baked or not ... hope work is not to bad honey xxx

heaps...morning sweetie hope your ok xxx

all ok here, have a friend calling over later on for a catch up, she is 8 months pregnant with her 3rd child , i love her to bits but the tinge of sadness is still there just not as strong xxx


----------



## Spuds

Thanks Pops     I am pleased there was only a tinge re pregnant friend - in time I hope this goes to a 1/2 and 1/4 and nil tinge     how is your gorgeous princess doing ? I bet she is shooting up fast !! give her a big cuddle from me please       


Shorts - hope you are enjoy your time catching up with your friend - I know time flippin flies hey !! - I am sure you will have a big old gossip and it will feel like yesterday   


Beachy - 5.30 ...5.30 ..5.30  - Blimey blimey that's the middle of the night - how do you do that one xxxxxx


Loads of Love
Spudsxxx


----------



## popsi

spuds..thank you darling xxxx your such a special lady, she is doing just fine and yes growing too quickly xx


----------



## AoC

My pussy is fine, thank you, LM.

And so is Pippi....

;-)

Actually, she was still sneezing blood on Sun, so she's on another course of anti-Bs for two weeks.  But she's much better in herself and we're not so worried now.  

Louise, that quote perfectly reflects how I feel right now.  Thank you - it's echoing loud and clear for me.  And yay on the four eggies, babe!  You rock!

Mash, beloved.  We're here.  I love the idea of going to the zoo.  My brother and his TA chums built the orang-utan enclosure, you know....    Have you read the Gerald Durrell books?  Totally recommend them.

Shortie, yay for house move progress, and for great friends who help out.  We couldn't have done ours without friends and family, they were fab.  

GB - how you doing, love?

LV, thinking of you.

*waving to Popsi*

I know I've missed loads of you, I'm PMSing and totally jelly-brained.  Sorry!


----------



## popsi

Morning AnnaofC....have you been talking to your DH about your adoption pack hun    xxxx

hmmm I am debating going for a walk ... ermmmmm do i dont i is the question lol


----------



## Jumanji

Hi all!

Louise -      let us know soon!

Spuds - glad you are bearing up; keep positive.  

Popsi - when I read your post I thought of how I used to feel when I went round to my best schoolfriend's house - she is an only child and adopted; ironically I used to feel a twinge of envy at how devoted her parents were to her being the only one and so much wanted!

Almond - I hope you are ok; I am assuming it is a slow heartbeat or something and they are being all doom and gloom but don't despair - it is very early days and there is still time for things to develop.   

Shortie - glad you are recovering well.

sorry for the useless personals; love to everyone else!


----------



## shortie66

Morning my little spuds    will be here on and off throughout the day and on ** so we can always chat on there hunny. Of course you feel flat and empty sweetheart you are bound to, we will see you through tho cos we are the pr posse        


Popsi morning hunny    i wil be more than happy should the time ever come to spend all my future holidays in cornwall     Im glad ur honest with ur tinge of sadness sweetie, it does us good to tell our true feelings       


Anna so glad ur pussy is better     


Anyway ladies we have a moving date so this calls for the               to make an appearance.  Wednesday 1st september wooooo hooooooo only 2 weeks and we will be leaving nosey pr 1ck street forever   


Morning lj


----------



## Ginger Baby

Morning All

Spuds I tired the knock myself out with wine but just gave me a headache.  I now back on my magic portions as DH calls it.  Back on all the vitamins, Wheatgrass and whey protein and no alcohol.  Got to get back in tip top condition hopefully for next time.

Almond Hang in there flower.  Hope it turns around.
Driver.  I am impatient too but Oct/Nov is not too far away.
Ocelot Club.  You are not alone in the don't feel like sex club.  I have had times where I have thought whats the point I won't get pregnant.  Also if I don't have sex this month I won't be agonising the whole time wondering if I am pregnant thing.  ARGGGHHH !!!
Popsi I am sorry you have to go back to work.  It will be tough but just think of the little friends your princess will make at the creche.
Anna Great news on adoption pack.
Louise Good luck for today.  Hope the little buggers fertilise.

AFM another tough day.  Its my mams birthday today and if all had been well we were going to tell her I was pregnant today.  Shes coming down later and my dad is taking us for a run out in the car.  So hopefully it won't be too bad.

Hi to everyone else and thanks for all support.  Its means the world to me and DH.

Take Care
Ginger Baby


----------



## shortie66

Morning GB hope today is ok for you sweetheart


----------



## Ginger Baby

ARGHHH  Just got a letter from work reminding me that my sick note runs out on Friday and company rules state you are expected to keep in regular touch with your line manager.

It says sorry you are still feeling unwell at the moment.  Your fit note covers your absence from 6 August to 19 August.  We hope you are feeling better and are able to return to work however if you are still unwell you need to obtain a further statement to cover your absence which you need to start from 20 August.  Then goes on about the rules about keeping in touch with your line mananger.

I feel like they are trying to force me to come back to work before I am ready.  I know the bloody rules and I know when my sick note runs out.
My line mananger has been texting me so she knows the score.  It has started me off crying again.  I don't need this ****.

Like I might just be being too sensitive.

Ginger Baby


----------



## Spuds

GB xxx you are not being too sensitive love but it sounds like a standard stupid hr letter xxx text your boss to say sick note is on it's way and book dr asap then that's done xx the world won't end if u are off longer sweetheart xxxxx

thanks pops shorts n team pr xxxx am sitting in a field looking suspicious lol - but si nice to get some fresh air and a walk in xx

aoc !!! WOW !!!!! So impressed because that monkey enclosure is the best I have seen - amazing and they obviously love it !! Ah yes 'my family and other animals' made me feel normal as a child as there were other loopy families out there lol 

Love to lj almond hang in there xx and all of the teamxx

spuds
xx


----------



## AoC

jerseyspuds said:


> 'my family and other animals' made me feel normal as a child as there were other loopy families out there lol


EXACTLY!

And GB - what Spuds said.


----------



## Rural Chick

Big            to Spuds, GB and Almond         

Shortie  - I hope you're still taking things easy and hope you have a lovely time with your friend.

AOC -       at your witty posts.

Heaps - we are fine thanks and have our first set of jabs today  . I'm never too sure how much to say as I realise how incredibly lucky we are and just wish eveyone else could be in the same situation   

Louise -       for your embies.

Purps - not long now   

Love and            to the fab Team PR. I really hope we get some better news soon - it is so unfair that so many very special people have to suffer so much.   

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## almond

Just popping on to say hi all and thinking of you all, and thanks for all your lovely messages. I'm trying to drag myself up by my bootstraps to get through the next week. Sorry no personals but thinking of you all and big hugs to Spuds and GB   
xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Almond - thinking and praying for you. With our 'best' pg we had no hb at 6 weeks just a sac, 2 days later we had a hb on a 4mm pole. Not sure if this is your issue but at this stage things can change v quickly. 

Spuds and GB   

Lou congrats on the 4 eggies, sending you barry white vibes! 

Sorry no more personals, sneaked on at work. Personal mobile has died and I can't upgrade to an iphine for another 2.5 weeks   Going to have to buy a cheapie phone and swap the simm round I think!
Anna x


----------



## popsi

Heaps....such lovely words    

We all know how hard it is, we have been there, i know i am slighty different in that for me i still feel the sadness of never having a pregnancy, but i would not change what I have now for the world.. and will stick around to show that happiness can be achieved in many different ways xxx


----------



## Acropolis

Hello ladies, 

Sorry to interfere. 

I would like to start my 7th cycle next month (I am a poor responder and have immune issues). Dr Sher suggested the agonist/antagonist protocol with estrogen priming. Do you have experience with this protocol (I know Malini does)? I am flapping because according to what I have read I should start taking the pill this coming Friday and yesterday I was told I could have a consultation with Dr Sher in 3 weeks time! I have a vague idea about what to do but need some more info. Can anyone help?

Thank you very much.

Exxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Elena - will see if I can get Malini to PM you, otherwise LV or Almond may be able to help


----------



## Rural Chick

Heaps - I don't feel pushed out at all and will always be here - I just feel so guilty sometimes that we have our dream when others are still going through so much pain to achieve theirs. I just      that one day everyone on here will have their dreams come true too.      

I have just answered the door to a delivery driver with both boobs hanging out.    
When I realised something was wrong by the look on his face I explained I had just been feeding - his response "lucky baby"!! Cheeky sod       

ElenaSch - sorry I can't help but can you contact the clinic at all? I hope you find out what you need.


----------



## Acropolis

Thank you, Rural Chick. I will try that. xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Rural Chick said:


> I have just answered the door to a delivery driver with both boobs hanging out.


 I thought you meant his boobs were hanging out    not yours


----------



## Acropolis

Thank you so much, Driver. Very kind of you. xxx


----------



## shortie66

arsey       


Hello driver hunny   

I feel i must echo what heaps has said here but do not want to upset anyone who finds things more difficult   


I miss arsey popsi lightweight zuri laura miranda purps and all the other ladies chit chat not just about there little ones but about everyday life issues too. I must admit i sneak over to the pr bumps and babes thread and stalk them all there sometimes   oh and ******** too    


Had a lovely morning with my friend the years just melted away we were like 2 schoolgirls again. She says she cant believe i havent grown since i left school      Definately a friend to keep in touch with, i just feel so happy seeing her again and we had a whale of a time


----------



## LV.

Hi Elena - I've just come back from Sher and did that protocol... how can I help lovely? PM me if that's easier?


Afternoon all... 



xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver       

Shortie - so glad you had a great time with your friend. I am not deliberately staying away or not posting but find it very hard to type as I need both hands whilst feeding - don't ask   I am also trying to get out and about most days so don't always get on til the evening - today is an at home day which is why I'm here now, IYSWIM. I will try to post a bit more though.  

Hi LV - big          to you.

Who else is a Mastershout fan and who do you reckon will win? I'm glad Neil went as he was far too smug for my liking. I think Christine might win. And as for the Enders....... what a state Phil's in, and I can't believe Darren went through with the op - and as for Glenda......


----------



## purple72

Afternoon ladies,           to all you strong amazing women! I just wish none of you had this pain and sadness in your hearts. I think about you daily and know how lucky I am, and the heartache you all feel is not so far away for me that I cannot remember it acutely.     

My heart goes out to you all xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

arsey      at needing 2 hands, dont watch eastenders sorry hunny    watch a bit of emmerdale and corrie now and again but it is only a bit   


LV me ickle sweetie pie hope ur feeling ok today       


Purps we still miss ya tho darling    not long to go now hunny       


Think im gonna do a bit of ironing now, im feeling sooooo much better. Dont worry tho i wont go over the top


----------



## purple72

Ah bless you shorts, I'm still here my sweet, Just find it hard to post with anything that is helpful right now. But following you all, and I like you, used to peek at the bumps and babes thread before I was blessed with my little miracle    

Must say even with all the awful heartache on here and the moment, not only do I cry at times, but posts such as Anna of C's escapades with solicitors and estate agents and **** y getting here t**s out for delivery drivers do make me chuckle!

Kept meaning to say shorts the only issue I ever had with my op's was constipation afterwards, now I've found handfuls of dried apricots work wonders for me xxx Hope you're healing well!

Jersey GB and Almond      

Love to EVERYONE from the bottom of my heart xxxx


----------



## AoC

There's a PR Bumps and Babies thread  *Anna attempts to remove head from *****

LOL RC!  Perfect, just perfect..... ggg

I'm one of those who actually like to hear about others' baby/preggie lives.  But I can cope without that better than some who find it difficult, I guess.  We're all individuals!

(I'm not)


----------



## LV.

Shorts - Step away from the iron! you're so naughty. Glad you had fun with your chum, it's lovely when you see an old friend and it's like no time has past and congrats on the house. 


Jersey - you're sounding amazing woman, very grounded and loving your attitude. 



Heaps - Good tips on the house there from LW, let's hope it's not too long. Lovely post about PR's with bumps and I whole heartedly agree with you 


Sausage - well done on reading the adoption bumpf... did hubby do his bit too? Big licks for Pippi


GB - hope you have a lovely day with your mum. One day at a time petal


RC - Yes, loving MasterShout and Enders, although watching Phil is making me feel quite ill. Cuddles to you all


Almond - Big sloppy ones... hope anna's post helps    


Driver - any sign of the old moo cow yet? 


Purple - hello honey, it must be almost time for Junior to make an appearance... how exciting!


AFM - well the nutritionist was lovely, very warm and chatty (I saw Mel) and she's put me on some supplements and some changes to my diet. I'm properly going for it and had already decided no alcohol or caffeine before I went (I've been pretty much free of both of these for almost 2 months now anyway). She wants to level my blood sugar and concentrate on losing weight for the moment. I've followed her suggestions today and already they have made a massive difference to how my hunger has been, all I did was add some sunflower seeds to my porridge and have a handful of nuts mid morning and I was really full halfway through my salad at lunch time (full from a salad?!) when normally I'm absolutely starving by noon and scoff it down. Pretty good stuff! Feel very determined, just hope it lasts. I think the fact that I have to go and see her in a month and get checked up on will help... hopefully.


I was also good and cycled in to town instead of driving but I swear I almost died... It's soooo hilly round here! The down hills are so cool though - whheeeee!! 


Love to all


xx


----------



## Rural Chick

AnnaofCumberland said:


> We're all individuals!
> 
> (I'm not)


I so love that film    

LV - well done you - sounds like Mel has hit gold if you get full up on salad   .
And well done on the  I'm very impressed.


----------



## shortie66

Aofc         to your planning hunny, i have just informed builder and he is getting architect friend to phone me tomorrow to arrange to meet me at new house so we can plans drawn up ready for extension.    Yes there is a bumps and babes thread i love stalking everyone there     


LV ah but ironing is all i've done today    well that and eat anyway      Glad ur feeling a bit better today sweetheart     


Currently looking at kitchen floor tiles on tinernet


----------



## fluffy jumper

Excuse me if I repeat myself but I can't remember when I last posted   

Almond.  I am so sorry to hear that you are having to go through this.  I hope with all my heart that things work out for you.  It is so bloody hard.

Ginger.  gentle hugs for you.   I hope you have an OK day today - I presume your mum knows what has happened?

Spuds.  You are being amazingly strong, don't expect too much of yourself though.   

Shortie.  Good news on getting a moving date.  1 September is no time at all.  It looks like my move will be mid Sept.  Solicitors are being slow for no reason whatsoever!  I can't move before 10th anyway due to holiday and a work weekend away.

LV.  I'm glad it went well with the nutritionist.  And doubly well done on the cycling.  How much was the consult?

Heaps.  Thanks again for Max's pteranodon - he hasn't stopped playing with it.

Swinny and LM.  Sounds like you had a fab time on Saturday.   

Driver.  Any sign of AF yet.  Mine is the opposite, arrived on day 22 - it gets earlier and earlier.  At least she won't be here when I am camping next week.

AOC.  I just love your posts.  Always bring a smile to my face.

Purps.  Stick around, we love you.

Louise. Congrats on those 4, when is ET?

I am working in Steves shop this afternoon.  I should be doing the accounts while there are no customers - I am on here instead


----------



## H&amp;P

Louise - Any news from the lab


----------



## LV.

Tracey - it wasn't cheap at £120. Thank goodness for my new flexible friend. Her suggestions seem to run in line with a book that was recommended to me "Fat around the middle" by Marilyn Glenville which has been really interesting and an easy read and is a lot cheaper at £5.56 on Amazon! http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fat-Around-Middle-Lose-Bulge/dp/1856266559/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top. I think the advice from the nutritionist will change before I cycle but at the moment it's shed that spare tyre

xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## LV.

God how did I miss Louise's news? Congrats on your eggies honey, hope the call is good news xxx


----------



## Spuds

have run out of cleaning  knackered and going to my clean bed for series 7 desperate housewives - have left a message with the vicar and hope we can have a blessing for our little bean xx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Rural Chick Big mama boobs     
Elena Not been on that protocol yet but sure someone on here will help.
Shortie I like to take a sneak peak at PR bumps thread cos it gives me hope plus I am nosey and like to know how they are all doing.
Lady Verte your cycling has made me     
Spuds sending you loads of     
Almond sending     and     for you
Louise     you have loads of embies

Hi to everyone else.

AFM been out with my mam and dad for one of my dad's little walks !!!!  We got lost and it ended up a 2 hour walk.  Also when I got back my boss had rang.  I rang her back and she was really nice.  The letter was just a standard one from HR.  So a bit embarrassed about this mornings rant.  So sorry about that everyone.  You must think I am a right     

DH is in now so off to make some tea.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Spuds

Hey GB xx you are sounding much better xxx pleased you had a good time and you have sorted work out that's great xxxxxx

ive just spoken to our lovely vicar and he is coming round for tea in the morning x good job I cleaned up and will try not to look like something out of shameless by the time I see him  

Had another cry and feel a bit better - just cross again now  - bgry rse n bolox - feels better )

loads of love 
spuds
xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Two out of the four fertilised.  Am gutted really because virtually everyone on the Lister thread has been getting 100% fertilisation and I allowed myself to believe that that - and blasts could happen for me.  ET tomorrow now.  Anyone got any two day transfer success stories?

Back later x


----------



## beachgirl

Louise, stay positive, 2 is a good number that's 50%


----------



## Züri

Louise well done on the 2 and stay positive, blasts aren;t everything, I am pregnant with OK 3 day transfers - stay positive, rooting for you


Hi all, I am still here reading but decided to keep a lower profile, but you can't get rid of me that easy, still need to know how you are all getting on


Shorts stop lurking on the PR bumps thread and say hello  


xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Don't know what happened to my post. I will start again

Louise.  100% fert isnt than normal so 50% is OK.  I got pg at the Lister after one egg only which was a 2 day transfer.  Good luck  

Ginger.  I'm glad you had a good walk with your mum and dad and that work is sorted out.

Jersey. I hope the Vicar brings you some comfort.  Good to get that anger out (especially before the Vicar comes   )

LV.  I have that Marilyn Grenville book.  I just need to follow its instructions now!


----------



## mag108

..checking in with you all to say hi.
Will be cycling in Sept. Hurray. Another course of anti b's to do (boo).
Migraine yesterday took til today to get rid of. 
Have given myself 1hr a night on t'internet (cos I have been spending too much time on, hence , maybe, the migraines)...
it may mean with actually get wallpaper off the wall and do some work in the house.....but may not get to keep up as much as normal


xxxxxxx
x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Good Luck Mag.  Very sensible idea to limit your internet time. I find it stops me getting stuff done.

I am going to be a realy lightweight tonight and go to bed in a minute


----------



## AoC

Good luck to everyone in anyway connected with exam results... remember those days.
...

...

...

Nope, brain blank.  Oh yes - Louise!  Well done you on your two embies!  I know you'd pictured it differently, but that really is brilliant.    Fingers tightly crossed.

Mash... nothing to say except I love ya babe.

... aaaaaand yes, that's it.  Brain empty.  Must water garden.


----------



## T0PCAT

Louise - I know you are diasspointed but I think 50-60% is a nomal fertilisation rate.  

RC - I am sure the you made the delivery mans day yesterday.....


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Louise you have 2 lovely embies there sweetheart,        and         they are sticky ones for you darling      


Aofc morning hunny    


I have gone blank too now      not long got up, still sat here in nighty. Packed up 8 boxes from kitchen last night, ran out of newspaper in the end     Have arranged virgin to connect us the day we move hmmmmmmwhats next


----------



## AoC

I have filled my brain with bacon, eggs and tea.

Morning Zahida!

Morning Shorts!  How are you feeling?  I won't ask if you're taking it easy, because you clearly aren't *wags finger*

My top moving tip would be to have a box containing loads of cleaning stuff and bin bags etc which you never let out of your sight and which is the first thing you take into the new place.  Make sure there are some light bulbs and extension leads and things in it too.  And lots of kitchen roll....

Then on moving day I'd say agree before hand a time to yell STOP! and what takeaway you're going to order when you down tools.    Stops that horrible dragging on and ON and getting exhausted.

It's funny, I want to grow old in the house I'm in now, but I quite like moving.  I have logistics lust....

(Prioritise which rooms you'll do first.  Get beds in place and make them up early on, so you don't have to do it when you're knackered.  Always make sure you know where your towel is....  gggggg)

;-)


----------



## AoC

Insatiable logistics lust.  Shameless.  *shaking my head*


----------



## AoC

Bog roll, soap and a towel.  In your cleaning box.

I'm going to stop myself now.  *breathing deeply*


----------



## popsi

Morning ladies 

LOL at AnnaofC...your so funny honey its lovely to have you back with us xxx your tips to shortie are fab xx

shorts .. .morning honey you take it easy remember its only been 8 days since op xx

louise...  embies is fab honey remember the mere fertiles only get one most of the timexxx

heaps...hope today goes ok xx

jersey...how are you today honey xxx

gb ... big hugs xx

RC... lauging at your mammy boobies out LOL !! xxx

Purps... oh honey not long now ... so excited for you xxx

Tracey, almond, mir, laura, steph, calypso, LM, and all you lovely pr girls xxxxxxxxxx love ya all 

as for me... all ok here except only 3 hours sleep so VERY tired today and have no chance to catch up on rest as off to my mums later as she has someone coming to see her sofa as she has only had it a few months and the colour has worn off !! so DFS coming to visit and i have to be available to pop down as she is in work.... last night of DH nights tonight hopefully so can share sleepless nights and teething !! sorry i am not moaning just chatting .... probably talk load of sh!t today as not really used to sleepless nights thankfully !! lol 

right off for something to eat now.... debating whether to pop along to AnnaofC... for bacon and eggs LOL ... throw in some friend bread and you got yourself a customer LOl xxx


----------



## shortie66

anna        im on the milky coffee and hob nobs which lewis is helping with    I'll have to be careful when i get up tho as there will no doubt be the usual puddle of doggy drool there     I am still in nighty and taking in everything ur saying    ur right about the loo roll and cleaning stuff and towels      Ooooo im so excited, i cannot wait to see lewis's face when he sees the garden for the first time....all those new sniffs all the plants to wee up    getting away from this close and the some of the people that are in it......i think this may call for a party       


Morning popsi darling, all the choccies are gone     they were lovely thank you sweetie.  P.S. how is ur moms leg and ur hand?


----------



## Spuds

Morning Ladies xx


Helloooo Popsicle xxx   


Sausagio - control yourself      


Shorts - I'd agree with AOC though - defo on the 'essential' box which has to include tea coffee milk wine and chocolate digestives lol xx


Louise - 2 is brilliant !! you only need 1 sweetheart and I'm        for you loads and sending a zillion     




AFM - hate waking up and feeling the grief all over again - all seems so surreal a) getting pregnant b) not being pregnant in such a short space of time - all a bit much to take in I suppose - feeling empty and hollow in the mornings and waking up holding my tummy then have the horrible realisation that they are not there any more    


I am so pleased the vicar is visiting this morning - I know I need some spiritual comfort right now to top me up - I know things will get better in time and this little soul was just too precious to stay here   


The house is flippin spotless - only thing I can do before cleaning cupboards and cookers is the clothes so going to tackle that and wear myself out a bit and see if I can get a nap in the afternoon xx


Lovely PamLS is coming round for lunch - so lucky I found the Jersey FF's as well hey !! And because all this nonsense has gone on havent had chance to tell you all what fantastic people Izzy and DH are and what a great time we had with them over here - they are absolutely gorgeous souls   


Loads of Love
Spuds
xx


----------



## shortie66

Ah spuds my little darling         i feel for you sweetheart i really do, hope you get some comfort today.  Its bound to be tough and awful and upsetting sweetie, we are all here for you.


----------



## Ginger Baby

Morning Gang

Spuds Hope the vicar helps.  Plus I find swearing helps.  Though not at the vicar     .  I have a cry and a good swear most days.  Feck it     

Louise  Just to say good luck for today, will be thinking of you

Zuri Glad you are still here.  Nice to hear from you

Heaps good luck for today.  A levels argghh

SHortie Good luck with the move.

Anna If I ever move I want you helping me.  You sound like Monica off Friends     

Hi to everyone else.

AFM still really tired.  Having trouble sleeping.  Got a docs appointment tomorrow so think I may ask for another week off and return to work after bank holiday. Really anxious about going back to work.  Work in a big office with loads of pregnant people so will find it hard.  Plus I find my job quite stressful.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Ginger Baby

Spuds just saw your last post.  I know what you  mean about feeling empty.  I wake up and for the first 5 minutes I feel okay and then realise whats happened. It like one minute I was all excited and planning stuff in my head and the next minute its taken away.  I feel so deflated.  Its so hard to get your head around.  It's diffcult trying to stay positive all the time.  We just have to try our best to muddle through.

But me and you kidda will get through this cos I heard that you are one tough cookie !!!

Take care sending you loads of     

Ginger Baby


----------



## shortie66

GB          for you too sweetheart, i can definately understand the swearing part.


----------



## Little Me

Hi all 

jersey hun, I am thinking of you hubs and your little angel. The grief and sadness must take your breath away and once again, my heart goes out to you all.
Hope Vicar visit will bring you some comfort   

Shorts- I'd love a milky coffee right NOW!!    take it easy hunny   

Lou- Lots of love for today and your little embies hun   

GB- Just go at your own pace hun, you've suffered a massive trauma . Have as much time off as you can   

AOC- eggs n bacon                 

Hi Pops   

Heaps- good luck today love   

Got my NHS scan on Tuesday and should have my appointment to see the Heamatologist in 2/3 weeks- managed to hunt his secretary down and have emailed her the list of blood tests that I'm hoping he'll do   

We've got the boys this week, they are having a lovely time spending time with their dad.   
No more news from me , still on weight watchers and it's going ok- Jason has lost a stone is 2.5 weeks


----------



## Spuds

GB         we will honey I'm sure xxxx get sooo cross because we were so close and then had it snatched away - bgr and rse      next time I hope will be ours and all these gorgeous ladies on here too      - going to look up magic wand on internet and see how much they go for cos I'm determined to find one big one !!     


LM - thanks honey      it really does xxxxx then you remember the logic and that helps if that makes sense    time, alcohol, chocolate and friends xx


Loads of Love
Spuds
xxx


----------



## popsi

shorts...Mums leg still the same (although some days nurse says looks a little better   )and so is my hand !! both just waiting for hospital appointments now, thank you for asking sweets xxx. glad you enjoyed the chocolates xx

spuds and GB... 1st think in the mornigs are always the worse, i remember when my Dad passed away, i would wake and for a split second everything would be ok and then the huge grief would engulf me as another day begun xxx it will ease but never go completely xxxxx

lm... great about appointments honey, and well done J on the weight loss,... i am hopeless at the moment ! xx

xx


----------



## Spuds

Pops      


Have scared self pantless on google - you can craft your own oak wands for fertility girls - OMG - I cant get into witchcraft - not with the vicar arriving any minute lol xxx


Spuds
xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Spuds you make me     .  Just do it later when the vicars gone.

Its not like proper withcraft, just giving nature a helping hand.  Send me the link cos I think I need a wand myself.  I am already back on my magic potions (Wheat Grass, Vitmins and WHey protein) so might as well threw in a wand and a few spells too.

Ginger Baby


----------



## AoC

(Psst, Popsi, I went to Tesco cafe.... ggg)  And I'm rather enjoying being back, too. I feel like ME again. Albeit a me who's raising a finger at IF.

Mash, beloved, if you're looking for things to occupy you, get a bunch of books on audio CD, and why not take on some of that farmers' wife cooking and preserving stuff? I made TONS of sausage rolls when I was dealing with stuff....  Also try shouting, very loud, IT'S NOT FAIR! That's what my counsellor suggested, and to start with I couldn't even whisper it. *eyeroll* I'm not pretending to know how you feel, sweetie, just thinking of things that could help. I think you're doing brilliantly.

ROFL GB! I'm not *quite* as anal as Monica.... oh wait. No, I am. LOL! Just about certain things. Like how to fry eggs properly. And what a proper scone is. And the correct variety of baking potatoes. And packing suitcases and boxes. And plant care. And the exact position of every item in my kitchen.

If it helps, I'm really relaxed about cleaning. And filing. I mean, I'm really, really relaxed about filing. *thinks of piles of out of order papers all over the house* Really.

I think it's totally reasonable to be anxious about going back to work, GB. It will be hard, I'm sure, but I'm also sure it will get better quicker than you think, and you're stronger than you think. As for sleeping, get one of these (health food stores and some bigger Boots) http://www.tisserand.com/shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=lavender+and+chamomile and use it at bed time. I sent one to my friend when she had her third m/c at Christmas and she swears it was her life saver. It really helped me when I became anxious and sleepless, too. They also do a Sleep Roller Ball, but I find the lavendar and cammomile one very effective.  Just a thought.

You have weight to lose, LM??! Congrats on making progress, and good luck with your appts. 

ROFL at witchcraft! A spell, a prayer.... the elements are similar. A faith, words of power and belief, and the most powerful transaction of all: sacrifice, even if just of a moment of your time.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## purple72

Morning ladies, 

Sausage your posts always make me giggle out loud! you are such a mine of usefull information! And you can see you are a writer as you express yourself so wonderfully Love it!!!    

Jersey and Ginger I'm laughing at you going to find willow tree's! next you'll both be dancing naked in the woods! But hey as ginger says it's no different to the many ways we try and stick a finger up to this IF lark. IVF is probably seen as whichcraft in some circles! I say whatever helps get you through the day, although Jersey maybe don't mention it to the vicar   

LM good news that all the appointments are coming through and wow as Jase's weight loss!   

Pops shortie, heaps louise, zahida nd all the other lovely ladies     

Sx


----------



## AoC

purple72 said:


> next you'll both be dancing naked in the woods!


Hey. *deadpan* Don't knock it till you try it.


----------



## purple72

No Anna I can just imagine you! In fact do you ladies remember our dream of a PR sanctuary, then I think there should be a willow tree wood planted at the end of the property! 

Certainly after the process IF put's you through it's not as if I'm afraid to get naked in front of poeple. I was thinking about it the other day whilst in the group change at swimming. I'm so used to going into a room and getting my most private bits out for anyone that asks or has a scanner/ uniform on/ or just asks that I do not see nakedness as anything other than normal now


----------



## AoC

ggg I was teasing, but I couldn't resist.  I don't THINK I've ever danced naked in a woodland.  Naked in the rain in my own backyard, yes.  Clothes in the rain in a woodland, yes.  ggg

I know what you mean.  These days I'd have to really work hard and dredge my memory to empathise with someone who was nervous about getting a simple exam 'down there'!

I do remember a gynae asking if I minded if a trainee observed, and I replied without thinking, "no problem - the more the merrier."  I got some strange looks, but the trainee ended up 'having a go' with the dildo cam, and I was happy to give some direct feedback about what they were doing!

Anyway.  Must do something useful with my day....


----------



## shortie66

Our next door neighbour has a willow tree in her back garden annnnnnd shes on holiday at the moment    excuse me a mo while i go scale her fence and chop it down    


Morning lm good luck with the scan hunny    


Purps not long no till trouble makes his/her entranc to this wonderful world, have you any thoughts on whether its a boy or girl    Im thinking a girl    


Anna hmmm dancing naked i tired it a few times in my 20's but wouldnt do it now as dont wont to cause a tsunami.   


GB and Spuds stay with us girls laugh talk cry and scream at the world


----------



## purple72

Oh you ladies make me giggle and I now have visions of you scaling a fence Shorts!

AFM all going well, I'm hankering after a girl and DH is hankering after a boy, so I'm thinking psod's law means it's going to be a boy! But as long as it's a healthy baby neither of us minds at all obviously! 

As for nakedness, DH was going through all his paperwork when we moved the office the other day (now when I met him, he had all his bank statements etc in files so neat and he inspired me, so since then mine are all perfectly filed away, but when he moved in here almost 7 years ago he stopped filing?!?!?) he found a print out of photo's of me taken pre IVf when I had a none baby making sex drive and a size 6-8 body! I had to laugh because I don't even recognise that woman! But then I was only happy to be naked infront of DH and his camera! Now I don't care who see's me even though pre pregnancy I'd put on 2 stone and another 2 stone in pregnancy so I'm now more than half that weight again!!!! from 7and a half to 11 and a half!

I can't believe that woman is me! or should I say WAS me as I can never see me being that skinny again!

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Anna Dancing naked in the woods     .  Like I am     at the idea now but who knows I might be giving it a whirl next week.  Like will have to do it in the cover of darkness don't want to scare people or the animals.  Maybe we need to make a fertility coven     .

Spuds you up for some midnight walking and naked dancing in the woods.    

Also you are right about getting used to getting your lady bits out.  I used to be really shy.  Used to pap myself going for a smear.  Now that many people have seem my parts I not bothered anymore.  

On a serious note you girls have really cheered me up today.  Getting worried about my appointment with docs tomorrow.  Don't want her to think I am a complete flake but just think one more week off and then I will be ready to face the world.

Ginger Baby


----------



## Ginger Baby

Meant to say in last post thanks Anna for the link.  Think I will order some tonight.

Purps at the moment you are not fat you are just keeping the baby warm and safe.

Ginger Baby


----------



## Little Me

Ladies... does being naked in the woods cover getting your lady garden out to go for a wee in a forrest/ bush then poking yourself in the eye on a branch making you  over backwards hence showing your lady garden/ **** to innocent passers by walking on the footpath?         

Purps- excited for you.


----------



## purple72

Well I think you're half way there LM       need to stop reading now as my pelvic floor is not what it used to be and you ladies are going to make me Pee myself!!!

Ginger, Doc won't think you're a flake hunny, you're grieving, that is a very real thing hunny and time is the only healer


----------



## Little Me

Ladies.......I have an overwhelming urge to get a dog...yes, I know I have 3 x pussy cats but have been doing lots of investigation and Lurchers from a puppy seem to be kind, loving , and good with other animals.

The only other thing of course is when J gets a job how wll he/ she cope with being in the house all day.

has anyone got an advice, experiences general info on mixing dogs n cats and how they cope with being alone in the day?


----------



## popsi

LM .. cant give you advice on mixing animals sorry as i only have a dog, but with regards to leaving them, we have left Popsi since she was a small puppy and she is just fine with it, as long as she is walked and fussed when we are here honey.... obviously its best if they are left straight away than been at home for a year or two and then left xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Little Me I don' know anything about mixing dogs and cats.  I have a house rabbit.  He is called Harry James.  Hes a little cutie.  My friend also has a house rabbit and has recently just got a dog.  The rabbit and dog seem to get on fine so far but don't know about cats and dogs.

Ginger Baby


----------



## Spuds

Girls !! You lot have made me laugh sooo much - here's to shorts nicking the neighbours tree - Lm flashing her lady garden and me GB and sausage dancing naked round the willow lol - brilliant ))

have to dash off now as dad sitting for dh dad so dh can take his mum out - the distraction will do me good 

vicar was fabulous as was pammys visit - followed by a flurry of concerned neighbours - so amazing the community here - vlucky )

catch up later
xxxxxx


----------



## LV.

LM - I have been exactly the same! I have been drooling over Anna's pics of Daisy and other Labradoodles. DH really wants a dog too but we're just not sure what would happen the days I'm at college, and of course there are the kitties (but I think they will be fine after initially being a bit put out). I'm not sure how a dog would have a widdle if we're not here for a whole day....


You girls have made me giggle today and stopped me eating my own arm through boredom. I am writing an essay comparing the upper and lower limbs. I hate anatomy. It's sooooo dull. Is it possible to be asleep and yet awake? If it is I think I am.


Oh hello Spudsy - glad you've had a good day


----------



## fluffy jumper

HI everyone.  Nothing much to say but I have been laughing at your chat today.


----------



## Kittycat104

Spuds - glad you found some comfort in the vicar's visit and loving the idea of a magic fertility wand - can you order in bulk?


GB - I agree with what the others say - you need to take the time off work until you are ready to go back


AOC - I will be shouting 'its not fair' in future - sounds very therapeutic


Heaps - how did results day go?


Thanks a million for all your words of hope and encouragement.  You are all like a big comfort blanket in times of need, when no one else understands.  Had ET today - the two made it through the night and are both 4 cells but one average quality and one starting to fragment.  So we need a miracle, really.  Disappointed the DHEA didn't do much/anything for me.  Oh well, here we go on the 2ww.


Louise x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Good luck Louise.  I hope the 2ww doesn't drive you insane.  Don't forget Lauras triplets were the result of not great quality embies.  Miracles do happen (just not to me!!!).
Lots of Love


----------



## Spuds

Lou xxxxxx just sending you some hugs my friend xxxxx and loads of good luck for the 2ww - we will get you there lovely xxxxxx

spudsy
xxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Jersey - I have just been reading out the posts to DH about the fertility wand.  He looked at me like I had gone slightly    as I giggled to myself about it!


Tracey - I fear miracles don't happen to me too.  Off to track down Laura - she has been very quiet on here lately!




Louise x


----------



## shortie66

Louise good luck sweetheart, please believe in miracles they can happen to anybody         


Hiya tracey. spuds and everyone.


----------



## Miranda7

Ach, I feel so out of touch!

Spuds - I am so, so very sorry.


----------



## T0PCAT

ladies you have cause me much amusement with your dancing naked in forrest idea.  

Anne - well done on the weightloss, I am on a healthy eating plan to lose some of the weight I put on during my holiday....I will post pics at the weekend, we took over a thousand pics so sifting thru them for highlights is taking a while.

Louise sending u lots of         .  

Spuds, GB       

LV hope the studying isn't driving u too crazy.

Popsi - hope u get an early night tonight.

Heaps has witch arrived yet


----------



## shortie66

Mir where have you been you naughty girl       


Zahida i will start my healthy eating plan again on monday    i havent been a very good girl this at all


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie - would not expect u to stick to healthy eating considering you have just had an op.  I hope you are eating lots of good things (naughty ones too) till you are better


----------



## shortie66

Zahida so far this week we have had pizza, indian, chip shop, and tonight its chinese. I have eaten loads of biscuits crisps and chocolates, and have my taste back for alcohol      


P.S. all these takeaways are only cos we have hardy anything left in freezer and dont wanna re-stock. Well thats my story and im sticking to it


----------



## calypso-sky

i thought i lost you all omg was looking and nothing was coming up was getting worried i was chucked out of the thread .. 

just saw spuds news            gutted for you and dh .. soo very very sorry..

AFM tricked doctors in getting bloods done i now know what my fsh and lh levels are don't understand them still but
fsh 3 u/l
lh 2 u/l
progesterone 16.4 nmol/l  some sites said it was good others werent so sure any ideas...

AofC and shortie you madd women  nicking trees and dancing in woods        

I will have to read back as I am ashamed of myself for loosing touch


----------



## Kittycat104

Shortie - my healthy eating has gone to pot.  Am about to eat cheesecake- heard it's good 
for embies!

Zahida - you have made me want to go to Iceland!  A dream destination for an ex geography teacher.  Did you organise it all independently?  And was it pricey?

L x


----------



## shortie66

Louise im tucking into a box of maltesers    mmmmmm cheesecake, think milks supposed to be good as well hunny       


Cal wondered where the f you had gone to


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie you have been a naughty girl.....new house, new diet?   

Hey Calypso good to see you back.  Your FSH is nice and low which is good.  can't help with the lh and progestrone level tho

Louise - it was pricey cos we went last minute - we would not have gone if I had got BFP after the last cycle. 

Flights were not cheap and we used a crowd called discover the world who organised the car hire and hotels.  Also because it was such short notice they could only secure us one night in each hotel which meant repacking the bags everyday, it was a real chore.  Think it cost us ~£3600 but that included spending money too.  You can definately do it cheaper by booking earlier and staying it cheaper hotels.  If you are willing to take a sleeping bag then some hotels charge less for a room because they don't have to supply bedlinen.  The hotels were wasted on us because quite often we weren't checking in until gone 7pm.  I would reccommend going in the summer as you get really longs days and the weather is better also stay in cheaper hotels or hostels and get 4wd car, we really regret that because we couldn't get to the interior.  Also go for mimimum of two weeks, 9 days was a hard slog with a lot of driving.  Having said that it was awesome trip and holiday of lifetime.  let me kow if you want our lonely planet guide

Z


----------



## wishy-washy

Evening Ladies, Just to let you know that I'm still reading and laughing   with you and crying   with you. 

Louise    

On the fertility willow wands if you can't scale your neighbours fence shortie, could we pinch some cricket bats? I'm sure they are made of willow. Maybe they could be used as big fat fertility wands.

I'm praying   and wishing for you all. Love to you all x
Wishy-Washy xxxxx


----------



## LV.

Calypso - Hmmm... I'm wondering why you've found your way here, not in a bad way, I'm just thinking you're only 26 which is soooo young. If you've been ttc since you were 21 when your eggies are in their absolute prime I'm wondering if you have implantation/ immune issues. Has this been investigated? I just don't buy it that you have duff eggs at your age. Your FSH is low, which is good. Sometimes a high FSH can be made to appear low by a high E2 level (did you get this tested?) but with your age I would think 3 is a true reading. Your LH should be about the same as your FSH so that's normal I'm not sure what normal progesterone levels are, does it indicate it on your test results? Sometimes there's banding indicating what the normal levels are.

I'm also wondering if it's worth giving the Cyclogest trick a go, do you have any leftover from cycling? Purple did this and she got a BFP! I've dug out the thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217901.0

Just a couple of thoughts.

Morning all!

LadyV xx


----------



## Ourturn

Calyspo - as LV says a low fsh can be masked by a high e2 number so you should get that checked. But as you as so young a low fsh would be right. 
What day was your progesterone checked? I think it should be checked on around cd21 when you know you have ov'd...a number over 30 (I think) indicated ovulation. 

LM - our cat Hetty was ok with Benj as a puppy and still tolerates him, but she has her own space (conservatory) and can get out via a cat flap if she needs to. As soon as it gets cold she dashes upstairs and chills out on the heated bathroom floor. BUT our cat is pretty anti social. She is not at all keen on Daisy even though Daisy likes her and wants to play (the breeder had cats and they got on well with the pups) 
You might be ok with a puppy. The previous owner of this house had 3 cats and a dog (collie) but the cats were able to go outside. Think that would be the key thing. Give me a buzz if you want to talk

Spuds - the blessing is a lovely idea. Makes me think I should have asked for something similar from my priest...but I have turned away since this has all happened

Louise - 2 is good!         


Ginger baby      

Hi Shorts, Zahida, Anna, Miranda, Popsi, purps  and everyone I've missed. Got to do some work today even though its my day off   

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies. 
Back at work today, not doing a lot tho just answering phone and writing the bags out. Bit of a shock to the system having to be up at 6am tho!


----------



## T0PCAT

Morning Shortie - hope u have a good day at work.  

I am sooooo tired - have a sleep deficit and just can't catch up but hey its friday yipeeeee.  out at a hen do tonight and one of the ladies is heavily pregnant so feeling aprehensive about seeing her......


----------



## Skybreeze

ladyverte said:


> I'm also wondering if it's worth giving the Cyclogest trick a go, do you have any leftover from cycling? Purple did this and she got a BFP! I've dug out the thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217901.0
> 
> Just a couple of thoughts.
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> LadyV xx


Give it a go hun, that thread is full of people that go natural BFP's using cyclogest!! The first month I tried it, I got my first ever natural BFP... After 9 years of trying. I started 1 cyclogest a day from 9dpo... I did however start bleeding just a few days after my BFP, I think (and hope) that I wasnt on enough cycolgest and nothing else more worrying.

I always think its worth ago, it doesnt do any harm!! Good luck.

N xxxxxxxx

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## Little Me

Hi all   

Shorts- Hi love, just take it easy and go at your own pace.   

Anna- Ah thanks for the info, I was wonderiing about you  with double doggies + 1 cats. Well, our 3 cats have the run of the dining  room with their chipped cat flap so they can still come and go as they please and doggie would have to stay in lounge whole we are out. fell in love with a blue Lurcher puppie on a website from somewhere in Solihull - I think they breed them. Jason's alread named him!!! eventhough still very uncertain- the vet advised against it as she said the cats may hate it so much they disappear / move out!!!   

Morning Z, AOC, heaps, Purps, Cal, LV, Spudsy, nat, Pops, Wishy     

Thank F it's Friday eh


----------



## calypso-sky

morning ladies,
sobroody the test was done on day 21 so i guess i did not ovulate then ooh dear....

shortie don't push it today lady take it easy at work    

zahida im glad you enjoyed your holiday sound like you had a fab time in iceland.... was it cold there?

Hi ladyverte due to poor response I think i have poor quality eggs as they don't seem to fertilize after day two,, got loads of cyclogest piled up from all three cycles but did not get to use them. got in touch with penny from serum and doing the hidden c test then immunes testing.. it appears i don't ovulate    but have regular periods wtf don't get it  
re e2 levels did not ever get em tested the only way i got these results was that i had the form for the bloods testing for my allergies and i marked day 21 test and all the rest on the form im soo naugty.. did it on the bus on the way to clinic   they have not cottoned on yet hee hee...

skybreeze will give anything a go at the moment on combi pill to ease off endo but boobs are huge due to progestorones in the pill just as worse off as before ....

on the pill for another 21 days then i might stop em and take up your suggestions for trying cyclogest     thank you all soo much for your help more help than i have recieved from medical doctors here totall rubsters rubbish we should have their jobs.lol

i will stop moaning noww


----------



## calypso-sky

party tonight who is up for it


----------



## popsi

Morning ladies xx

How are we all today, its a horrible day here so hope the sun is shining where you all are xxx

only a quick one today as i am online shopping, my SIL emailed me last night to ask when we had finished with the room divider they lent us could they have it back as they want to sell their baby things for christmas !!! not being funny but we gonna be needing it for a long while yet and she knew that, we also borrowed their cotbed... said we could keep that for a while..,,. but fcuk them i am gonna buy new ones the weekend and they can shove them !!!....sorry for the rant its not even as if we asked for them they insisted they helped by lending them to us       .... sorry i know you ladies have much more important things to worry about, i am just cross as she knows my salary has now stopped and £250 is a lot to spend ... ARGHHHHH !!!!

sorry xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

calypso-sky said:


> morning ladies,
> 
> skybreeze will give anything a go at the moment on combi pill to ease off endo but boobs are huge due to progestorones in the pill just as worse off as before ....


I am so sorry calypos, I have use cyclogest since my BFP.. But nothing since.. Starting to think it was a fluke!! So are you off to greece for another cycle?? I hear Penny is amazing, I offen think maybe going there in the future.... I think immune testing is a great idea, after 3 IVF's! I wish I had done it, but just wanted to get on with IVF#4. Has anyone said why your embies fail to divid?? I have heard of steriod being given to improve egg quaility. At my last follow up I was told my eggs were poor, and was compared to a women in her 40's having IVF. Great ah?! I was 25 at the time!

Good luck hun xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Pops- tell her to shove the room divider right up her ****      
I hate that, espicially when people know £££ is tight.
xxxxxx


----------



## LV.

Calypso - don't write off your egg quality so quickly. You're still so young, it's really unlikely that they are going to be poor and most doctors will agree with that, I really believe your problem could lie elsewhere. Stimm drugs really can damage delicate egglets, it could be that rather than your eggs at all. Why does Penny think you're not ovulating? I'm assuming she's referencing some test results... Do you know how she came to that conclusion? Have you done some Googling around anovulation (posh word for not ovulating!). Sometimes a simple change like a tweak in diet can really help conditions like this. 

LM - oh no! Runaway kitties would be baaaad. Realistically I'm not sure we could get a doglet, our rescue kitty Tumble is still nervy around new people, I think a dog would give him heart failure! Ah, I can but dream (and drool over piccies)


xxx


----------



## Little Me

But check him out LV- he's a beauty ....
http://uploads-preloved.com/userphotos/10/0818/2223161-508m.jpg

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## LV.

Awwwwww! I want one!!!! So cute LM. ADORABLE!


----------



## Skybreeze

LM ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! Just sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## popsi

LM...he is simply lush xx


----------



## H&amp;P

wishy-washy said:


> On the fertility willow wands if you can't scale your neighbours fence shortie, could we pinch some cricket bats? I'm sure they are made of willow. Maybe they could be used as big fat fertility wands.


I like this idea, then if it doesn't work I can use it as a weapon  against stupid consultants who write people off cos they don't fit the stereotype hormone profile....grrrrrr   

LM - OMG he is gorgeoussssssssss, will be able to wind James up tomorrow with dog talk 

Louise -    Hope the 2WW doesn't drive you too insane.

Shortie - you take it easy at work 

Popsi -  to your SIL, can't believe it when people do things like that, it must be fairly obvious that you are still using the things they lent you  , how about buying second hand ones? Have you tried in the sections on FF to see if anyone has one going?

Was my uncles funeral yesterday and it was far worse than I had imagined, his wife and 3 daughters were inconsolable and you could hardly hear the vicar through the sobs, it was so heartbreaking


----------



## popsi

oh driver      honey for yesterday xx


----------



## LV.

Oh Driver, that's so sad. Bet it's had a real affect on you. Lots of love and cuddles


----------



## Little Me

Ahhh, AM - funerals at the best of times are heartbreaking but when you see family/ friends heartbroken and      it's just the worst. So sad.  

Glad you love our virtual Lurcher doggie- we've named him GrayD- Gray dog     

I have a confession...........I've just joined a forum for advice on lurchers + cats

Think I've finally lost my sh!t ladies


----------



## popsi

LM...thanks honey xx she is a funny cow lol.... feel for my BIL at times but he made his choices when he got her pregnant when married to somebody else       !!

i think your right about joining a forum honey... good responsible dog owner to be


----------



## Spuds

Hi Ladies    


Tried the old wine and vodka snapps chasers last night - and that didn't give me a lie in either         never mind - each day gets a little bit easier but its all a bit mad - think its catching up with me a bit the bonkerness of the last 2 months      


Anyhow - the good news is the vicar was soooo helpful - I vicarnapped him for a whole 2 hours    - felt so much better but was so   I think I made him tea and coffee in the same mug oops   




He had some prayers he had put together for us and it was really good to have that acknowledgement that we have lost a child and the blessing allowed me to 'let go' and ask God to look after our little angel for us.


We prayed for continued strength and hope and one thing that struck a chord with me was that I said I felt like I was being 'tested' - the vicar was adamant this is not the  case but that there are always risks involved when you love someone so very much - it comes with the territory - and I suppose the greater the love - the greater the risk and I thought of team PR.


We are all really putting ourselves out there and we are all so very brave - we have sooooo much love for our children - what a bunch of very special women - I am so proud to be part of this team and I know we will all get there one way or another    thanks again for all your help    




PS - didn't mention any wands or naked dancing to him - that's next time lol lol lol     
Spuds
xx


----------



## Little Me

Jersey-


----------



## LV.

Big hugs Spuds xxx

Been meaning to mention this for ages but keep forgetting, when I renewed my Charter membership I sent FF my new address and got one of their fab new butterfly pins, it's really cute and much more wearable than the old wrist band. Don't forget to send them your address if you're a charter member and get your goodies!

Xx


----------



## popsi

spuds...     sounds like it was good for you darling xxx (glad you did not answer the door in your black hat with broom tho )   

right i am off to have my hair done now .... see you later ladies x


----------



## Spuds

Pops


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies   


LM will check on doggie pics shortly   


Spuds glad the vicar helped sweetheart, hope u are taking things nice n easy        


Popsi happy hair doings      


Hello lv my little darling how you feeling sweetie?     


Hiya calypso im up for a party later of the jd kind (yes my taste for alcohol has returned)      


Mad mad day at the cafe never been so busy, even tho i didnt do a lot i think i may need an afternoon snooze


----------



## Ourturn

Calyspo - sorry I think you might be ok..found this on line: 


A 21 day progesterone level is a blood test that confirms ovulation, and is  done once on the 21 through 23 day of your menstrual cycle, with day one being  the first day of menses. A 21 day progesterone value should be at least 6.5 ng  per milliliter and it is best if it is above 18 ng per milliliter.


Had mine doen ages ago, might have been using a different measure. Best to get your results interpreted by a professional.

Driver - how sad        

Shorts - are you well enough to be working.

LM - how very very cute! Can undertand why you are in love. 

Spuds - glad the vicar helped   

Popsi - what a horrible cow      By saying she wants it back to sell its almost like she is expecting you to say 'oh ok how much do you want for it?' Ohh I am not a violent person but she deserves a slap..you don't treat family like that. If she wanted some £ for it she should have said that up front.


----------



## popsi

sobroody... I knowi thought the same about the money but DH said there is no way he would ask how much she wanted for it now and we getting our own.... he text his brother to say that the gate and cot would arrive mid week and they could have theirs... his bro was not very happy dont think he knew she had asked... then i had a text of SIL saying no need to give cot she told me we could hang onto it for a bit... well sorry we dont want it ! its not even as if they need the money as both work and just had 35k payout from his divorce !!! arghhhh .... sorry rant over , but as DH said if we knew our princess would ave had a brand new cot from the start 

ok breath breath breath LOL ! ... on a happier note i have had my hair done and feel soooo much better and am looking forward to the weekend rain or not, and may go to Longleat mid week xx

what plans does everyone else have xxx


----------



## shortie66

Popsi i plan to get ratted tonight    ** party anyone       Yep i agree ur sil need her face smacking   


Annasob feeling a lot better hunny, nerly back to normal now     


Just made app to get the drawings done up for extension on new house. Architect who also works for local council planning department and draws plans up in his spare time    (oooo how lucky) meeting us there next tuesday think this call for the dancing      and dancing       to make an appearance


----------



## popsi

shorts .nope i think it calls for the            and as for          yep for sure xx


----------



## Spuds

Wahooo - good news Shorts         xxx have a JD (or 2 or 3 tonight )




AFM - My landlady and neighbour came by to see how I was and would you believe it her daughter went to Lister as well !!! And her grandson is courtesy of the lovely Lister !!


She also leant me a a book this afternoon which I have just read cover to cover - was very funny / emotional IVF stuff written by a columnist for the Daily Telegraph who also did the Lister Zita trail    called 'the Stork Club' if anyone needs a good read   


DH taking me out for dinner and a bottle of wine - going to see the Jersey FF's tomorrow night and try to eek myself out of the house and back into reality    


Loads of Love to all - especially GB and Almondy if you are lurking lovey


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh wow shortie did not know we had dancing cows as well moo hoooooo omg will have to start milking em       

was to be partying tonite but mate rang and we is going out to da pub in shotley bridge      country folks uss.. getting ready had a large mushroom grilled with bacon and cheese for tea i guess that was brekkie food lol ... catch up in the morning i have questions to ask you ladies


----------



## MoxieMommy

Hi Ladies

I just popped on to see if you could give me some advice....

I'm normally on the LIT (immune) thread as I have immune issues but I fear that I might also fall into the poor responders as well....

Maybe I could start there....I have never been pregnant on my own (as far as I know) and am 39 now and I have done 2 IXCI cycles. The first without immune treatment and a BFN and the second with immune treatment that resulted in pregnancy but I lost the child at about 10 weeks....

With the first IXCI (age 36) in had 4 eggs and only 2 fertilized and I believe they were not of great quality...and the 2nd time (age 3 I had 3 eggs and all fertilize and one implanted....I'm guessing that this means that I'm a poor responder, right?

I'm hoping to cycle again soon but I'd like to get my egg quantity and quality up..Do you have any suggestions about what to look in to?

Any help is welcomed....Have a great day and I hope you all are well on the way to your dreams.....

X Moxie Mommy


----------



## shortie66

Evening all   


Mind if i have a rant/winge/moan    


In fact im FUMING.  MIL was going to come over tomorrow afternoon to help me pack as much stuff up as possible this weekend and now she may not be able to make it....and why       


Scotts money bags brother has sold his 380,000 house in hagley to a cash buyer so she may have to have their children tomorrow so that they can go and look at place to rent till they find the house they like. Why the f they cant take the children with them is really beyond me. Oh of course yes we come second in line having no children never mind that i've just have an op to hopefully enable me to try again that doesnt matter. Mr moneybags needs to go looking for 600,000 (YES 600,000) house and it has to be tomorrow afternoon.       IM F_IN FUMING. We were supposed to be going over to MIL's sunday afternoon for dinner, but ive told scott if she doesnt come here tomorrow then we wont be going cos we'll have too much packing left to do. Petty i know, but i sometimes get sick of his brother and his better than you attitude just cos he lives in hagley with the gold shoe brigade (so called cos yes they are so rich they can actually afford gold shoes)


rant over


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Been AWOL today cos DH was off.  He took me out.  Took me to the cinema.  Classy guy     

Spuds you have such a lovely way with words.  Its hard isn't it but it will get better.  Sending you loads and loads of     

Almond hope you are okay sweetie.  Sending you some     too

Louise 2 embies on board.     for you my darling 

Wishy washey Cricket bats, thats exactly would we need to beat     FT.  Lets beat the crap out of it     

Calypso how you doing girl.  FSH of 3 sounds fantastic to me but don't know about the other stuff cos not been tested.  Think my FSH was in high twenties or low thirties when they tested mine.  Too bloody high.  Maybe you should try angels bumps fertility protocol and protein shakes.  Sod it, chuck it all in the mix, thats what I say     .  Hope you are enjoying the pub

Moxie Mommy Don't know anything about how to improve egg quality.  But I have been told that wheatgrass can lower FSH levels if they are to high and to have 60g to 70g of protein a day to improve egg quality.  At the moment I am having to wheat grass drinks a day and to up my protein I am on whey protein shake. Think it may have helped cos got pregnant naturally recently, sadly miscarried at 8 weeks but still the best I have done so far.  So I am carrying on with them. Also there are loads of vitamins you can take.  Have a look on here for the thread called angels fertility protocol.  Loads of advice on vitamins on there.  I have also banned alcohol and caffeine, no fun but will be worth it in the end.

AFM apart from going to the cinema I went back to docs today and she agreed I am not quite ready for work yet.  We have made a plan that I will go back to work on Wed 1 Sept and just do mornings that week and then build up to more hours the following week.  She was so nice.  She said I was not being a flake and not to worry about what people think.  She also told me I needed to get out more so thats why DH took me to the cinema.

Hi to Popsi, ladyverte, heaps, shortie, zahidae, purps, beachey, mirranda and anyone else I have missed

As Always take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Ginger Baby

Shortie don't blame you for being annoyed.  She had already promised to help you out.  It was already arranged.  Do you want me to go round there with my cricket bat wand and      and wack her one !!!!

Ginger Baby


----------



## popsi

shorts....      what the fcuk is it with he in laws today.... is it a full moon or something and they are all being plonkers !!!! (not th word i would like to use) !!! dont blame you for ranting hun, and i would not go there on Sunday if she dont come either. and if she does come over get Lewis to hump her leg !!! xxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Driver   

Shortie. I can't believe your inlaws.  Do they know you have had an op?  Even if they don't, you can't say you will help someone then back out.

Ginger and Jersey    

moxie.  Have you read the poor responders research thread. There is lots of info there about different protocols for poor responders and DHEA.

Calypso.  I hope you had a good time tonight and the pg one doesn't sit next to you.

Popsi.  Glad having your hair done has made you feel better.   to your SIL

LM.  Shall we take bets on how long it will take you to get a dog!

AFM.  Packing ready to go camping in Cornwall.  It is a nightmare trying to decide what to take for a holiday in england.  I am such a cold person the main item in my case is lots of fleeces and my blanket from the sofa.  God knows how we will fit it in the car along with the tent and other camping paraphernalia


----------



## popsi

Tracey.... oh have a FAB time.... i LOVE camping and LOVE Cornwall ... so a truely perfect combination .. enjoy honey xxxx

GB.. glad doctor was kind honey xxx


----------



## shortie66

GB glad ur dr has been a big help to you hunny and good one dh for getting our GB out and about     


Tracey enjoy the camping sweetie, really hope the weather picks up for you and its nice and warm     


Pops i dont know what the hell it is, she always been the same tbh as good as she is. Scott says he's never noticed it till now but looking back he can see it. Endless time we have been due to go over say at 1pm for lunch but shes phoned and said oh dean and sil werent going to come but now want to come too but ruby will be having a sleep so can we make it 5pm instead. I mean we have already planned our sunday so we can stock up for cafe have a bit of us time pop and see my brother and then all of a sudden everything's changed. I was in tears early especially after watching coronation street with becky saying she felt like a freak cos of if. Sscott said they'll have complaints that shes said that, i said i dont think so cos thats how i feel sometimes    F-in families, cant live with, cant kill em


----------



## shortie66

scott has said pehaps his brother and sil think they are the hagley posh and becks


----------



## Spuds

Am in pub bladdered hurrah !! Dh is in the sin bin - he put knocking on heavens door on what a ****! But I love him xx


----------



## shortie66

Spuds p1 ssed i pub a good place to be


----------



## Spuds

Gav says his next choices of fly me to the moon and moonrivet and a smog get hom off the hook ) xx


----------



## popsi

spuds....pis$ed in a pub is fab... and pis$ed on FF is good to .. lol at choice of songs not laughing but you know what I mean... poor gav   


shorts....


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies.
Feeling slightly hungover this morning, lol


----------



## beachgirl

Morning.....sounds like you had a ball last night


----------



## T0PCAT

Morning ladies. 

Sorry but I am in a ranty mood too....Popsi what thoughtless ***** your SIL is I want to slap her. 
Shortie - I would boycott the sunday lunch at MIL's too.
GB - glad your GP is being so understanding

Well I am not in a good place at the moment, feeling so angry and ****** off about the whole IF crap.  My AF is late but is probabaly out of sync cos of the last tx cycle.  Did a HPT and it was -ve, why can't I get a break for once.  To top it off my cat Sheba has gone missing - I have not seen her since thursday night.  I am convinced she is dead and I am so upset    .  

I am getting stressed about going to Dr Gorgy too - scared that the blood tests will pick up somethimg that can't be treated.


----------



## calypso-sky

morning girls i think we all need big hugs this morning             

hope your heads get better jersey and shorts..
and what pr*ts your Inlaws are shortie tbh some folks just don't have a clue ..     
and your inlaws popsi changing their minds .. just so inconsiderate ...... glad i don't have much inlaws but the only one in herself in more than i need  lil old schitso..


sobroody I found out i did not ovulate from my records i got from the hospital they used that posh term annovulation   so i figured a result of 16 meant nothing had changed in my day 21 tests .. ooh err...  penny thinks i should do the hid c test then do immunes but the clinic reopens at the end of august so i will ring them to arrange it then. soo much to think about ... 

at the moment got a bad head from last night and sore arms from dancing around and hitting my arm in the ceiling of the pub...

Morning GB glad you are taking things easy 
         

Zahida I hope you find your moggy soon nothing worse than having your pet go missing        

enjoy your camping tracey i loveee camping proper nice it is...... 
at work at the moment so gonna go look busy  first app did nto show up what a surprise students don't show up at banks at 9am what was i hoping for   .....

gonna see councillor this afternoon she talks more about herself she a funny hair cut short on top with a little pony tail scrawny little thing at the back looks like the evil one from the little mermaid


----------



## Little Me

Z Hun- your puss will come home- wasn't she the one that went last time? Sorry you're feeling so sh it Hun- lots of love   

Love to all xxxx

Ladies- Jason has just called about little grey dog and there are 2!!!!!! And they are only up the road....
I think we are going to see them


----------



## T0PCAT

Calypso - have the immunes testing done, you are young and your hormone levels are good.  Your IF can't just be down to poor egg quality


----------



## T0PCAT

LM - it  is Dexter who dissappears for a few days at a time not Sheba which is why I am desperately worried. She is always around meowing for food.  

You do know u will be coming home with a dog today if you go and see them.....


----------



## Little Me

Ahhhhhh , come home Sheeba    

Xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Zahida , hope you see her soon x


----------



## popsi

Zahida....hope she comes home soon honey,    

Anne..by the end of today your gonna have a dog you know that dont you lol xxx

shorts... i have no hangover LOL ! xxx

beachgirl..morning hun xx

whats everyone got planned for today then, the weather here is horrible, our princess has gone to my Mums for a few hours so when DH gets up from sleeping his night shift off, we off shopping for food and cotbed ! .... 1st time we have been shopping on our own since February ... gonna be weird lol xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi pops, 

I have wonderful day of housework and gardening planned   .  DH is away working and back tomorrow night.  However it means I can watch the x-factor tonight and not get moaned at  

Printing out leaflets to post around the neighbourhood asking for folk to check their sheds etc for a missing cat.


----------



## beachgirl

We'd planned to go to a balloon festival but due to strong winds they aren't flying so just going to friends instead...


----------



## MoxieMommy

Thanks for the advice Ginger Baby and Tracey

I'll look into the threads that you mentioned.

Ginger Baby - I also eat a high protein diet, so that's good to hear that it is good for egg quality. FYI - I get a lot of great recipes off of this site. (www.atkins.com) It comes from a diet but the recipes are tasty and low carb.....Check it out if you like....

Have a great weekend girls!
 
Moxie

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi ladies my photos of my trip to Iceland are on ********.


----------



## calypso-sky

hello thanks Zahida will do that once i do the dreaded hid c test cuz hate anti b's    

LM i lorvveee ur lil doggie is he greyish? dh though he looked purple i said shut up cuz there is never a purple dog in history he is colour blind silly man. 

ooh hell just remember im 27 next week      what to do     boring year 27 nothing flash 
Hi Moxie , shortie you finished eating yet 

popsi have fun shopping im sure she will love her new bed what colour are you getting ?
Hi Beach girl, GB Driver Sobroody, purps Tracey  AofC  nice day today what have you girls got up to..

shortie got hols booked for trip and will be buying tickets soon can't wait ..

gonna go wash my delicates   ( ooh err i mean cardigans and leggins and such) and hang them on the line


----------



## Spuds

ladies xxx


am drunk again oops xx


Z - best thing to do is at dusk or dawn go out and call for your cat with tuna xxx they hide in the day and move about when it is quiet ie dusk and dawn xxxx good luck xxx one of mine stig goes off for months then turns up every summer xxxxx


first day back at work tomorrow ;(  cant wait to get home xxx


spuds
xx


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi all - quick one Sheba arrived home last night.  She was minus her collar and starving.  I was so happy to see her


----------



## calypso-sky

YEAHHH FOR SHEBA HAPPY HOME COMING     oohh thank god poor thing is ok     


jersey                     .  take it easy tomorrow                







Ive had a hang over since friday night but somehow cant shift it it seems to be just above my eye    ...


----------



## calypso-sky

just thought i would tell you girls about the councilling session..
well i told her about feeling left out of my little group of friends who all have new pups and she gave me some scenarios to deal with...

She said imagine that my friends had to get up 6 times a night to feed and when morning came they were pacing the floor trying to get lil lambs to sleep. I usually call this time but for some reason the phone is off the hook, when i do get in touch they tell me its not appropriate to call..
I felt they were ignoring me but once she explained maybe my friends had their hands full and have new things to think about , I may want to discuss with them and maybe even help them out .. she said my friends did not want to loose me nor i them but that if both sides don't speak up we all could loose touch and that would make things worse

once i have spoken to them they maybe could say they have  new friends and i don't fit in which probably they would never say...

or they could sort times out with me to try and do stuff as normal and i could help out as well and give them a break from cleaning ,drooling bawling and de smelling  pungent mini cuties... 
I liked the last option so i phoned my friend last night and we are all sorted now...       ,, whereas before i felt utterly left out of thier trips and bitter... so i held a lil hand today and she gripped with such force and stared at me and revealed pretty lil gums ... lovelyyyyy...


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies.
Zahida glad sheba's home sweetie xxx
Anne has doggie got a name yet. Im still going for alan Haha xxx
Spuds how you feeling sweetheart? xxx
Cal dont think I even remember being 27 xxx
Done majority of packing yesterday, cant wait to go now. Yipeeeee


----------



## Ginger Baby

Morning all

Spuds how you doing today my lovely.  Hope work goes okay.  You are braver than me.
Tracey Carry on camping ha ha !!!
Shortie I know that feeling like a freak feeling.  However now I have met all you lovely girls I like to think we are not freaks and just all extra special, strong women instead.
Zahidae Sending you some     
Little me you got the little dog then.
Mozime mummy Thanks for the link.
Calypso Washing my delicates thats code name for knickers     .  Glad your counselling session went okay and you are back on speaking terms with your friends.

AFM just want to do a quick rant about my MIL.  Shes still not been in touch to apologise or ask how we are.  Its our wedding anniversary today so will see if she gets us a card.  Also I am a bit anxious today cos my boss is coming to see me in her lunch hour.  So hope that goes okay.

Hie to Popsi, beachey, Little Me and anyone else I have missed.

As always take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## elinor

Hi everyone

sorry for long absence. Took laptop with me to Wales, but zero internet access and zero time to try going anywhere else (all a bit hectic - nieces, nephews, trampolining (them, not me!), trying not to be too obviously sick....)

Then I threw my laptop on hard surface from a height on my return north - it was ok in the end, but I spent the whole weekend too chicken to try turning it on because I can't contemplate the hassle of replacements/ repairs and so i waited till I was heading for work...

Have not caught up with all the news, but some doesn't seem happy.

Jersey - I am so so sorry. Pleased vicar was sympathetic (and that you didn't actually get out the willow wands whilst he was there). I found some people from my quaker meeting very understanding last year. I also had a little ceremony (just me) where I buried my baby (hospital didn't want to see embryo or do any tests, and I didn't want it to be 'sensitively disposed of' by them, so took him home and made a teeny tiny quilt and lit some candles and said some prayers. I now have roses growing (didn't plant in the ground, but in a HUGE pot, in case I move house and want to bring my baby boy with me) there, that my Dad bought after they came up when I was in hospital. Although I still feel (especially at the moment) times of loss, I am grateful for the time we had, and like you, think that it wasn't the right time for that little soul to come to me forever - but I treasure the memories of that time we had together.

LV -    for you too.

Ginger -    - and having to deal with unhelpful relations! sending more   . Hope your boss was ok today - I am sure they understand - at least the response to your unhelpful HR letter seemed sensible and you are planning to go back, just when you are ready. 

Zahida - so pleased kitty came home! I don't have pets because I would worry too much. I got concerned for my wing-mirror spider one time when I was on a journey and saw her dangling precariously as I was zipping down the motorway - I had to come off at the next junction to make sure she was safely attached still... A bit excessive concern, when technically a spider doesn't even count as a pet (and if I got put the car through a car wash regularly I wouldn't have spiders resident in the wing mirrors).

Shortie - so pleased all went well with the op - and I know how you feel about the loss of your 'miracle' chance - it's ok not to be rational about these things. I used to get freakishly hopeful if I was ever late - and I don't even have a partner   ! Glad reprofit have given you a sensible quote for hysteroscopy as well - hoping those littel frosties wil be coming home for good soon.

Calypso - pleased you found counselling helpful and have got in touch with friends. I am seeing a counsellor regularly (only decent thing about the NHS fertility clinic I was referred to), and it has really helped me. But it does depend on who you see and if you 'gel'. Can't remember who posted that their counsellor spent half the session talking about them? that doesn't sound appropriate to me! Even more pleased that it helped you to get back in touch with friends and to cope with their LOs. That's good news!

AFM - holiday was good, but I am more tired than I ever thought it possible to be! Back at work and don't know how I will make it till hometime. Had a couple of scares at weekend, after no bleeding, no spotting, no worries (just nausea, tiredness and wierd cravings) till scan (Friday). Scan was positive - saw heartbeat and little bean, dated 7wks 6 days according to measurements (would be 8wks 1 according to embryo age, but they said measuring that tiny you can get 4or 5 days either way easily). So felt great. Then Saturday and Sunday had two big (but short) bleeds. Panicked (especially as last year I had the same and went on to have miscarriage... Have made GP appointment tomorrow am, and fjust trying to breathe calmly and stay relaxed and positive.... Hope GP will get me early scan with midwives - if not I'll contact EPU direct with next scare...

Anyway, will try to catch up a bit more later, but love to everyone - those I have mentioned and those I have not.
all best wishes
Elinor xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

A quick hello and a few     and     

at wok and in mid cold calling        but wanted to let you know - if you're not my ** friend that we got our little dog yesterday   
cats not toooo bad with him so far so lets hope in time they all love each other 


Cal- Yep, he's grey and a beauty   

Love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Just wanted to say good luck to Elinor and that I will      and keep everything crossed for you my little darling.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Spuds

Elinor xxxx

just want to send you loads of love and hugs - I am sure you are fine and praying for you love xxxx

GB xxxxx hope it went ok with your boss and mil behaves xxxx

shorts n all xx

first day done - thank god - very flat but it's over xxxxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya

Well done Spuds for getting through a day at work.

My boss was okay but stayed at my house for 2 hours.  She was really nice and understanding but was worn about by the time she went.

DH also sent me a lovely bouquet of flowers for our wedding anniversary.  Not got a card off MIL but not bothered.  My mam got us a lovely card.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## T0PCAT

Oh Elinor sending you lots of          .  I hope everything is ok

Shortie - hope the packing is going well.  

LM - you new pet is so good.  He looks quite regal

GB - glad your boss has been so understanding and sorry you MIL hasn't

Hey Cal, spuds -     

AFM - back from see Dr Gorgy, he has advised a bunch of blood tests and a hysteroscopy.  Had the bloods done and get results back in a couple of weeks.  Significantly poorer too, didn't think the tests would cost so much but if they show a problem then will be money well spent.


----------



## shortie66

Zahida how much is Gorgy charging you for hysterocopy hunny       


Spuds well done on getting through the first day sweetheart, you have done very well.       Now cuddle your cats, dh and spoil yourself      


LM JD JD JD JD JD JD        


GB F ur mil shes a nasty cow.         


Got docs app for tomox to see nurse, my belly lap scar is not healing and is very sore and quite yucky, propb all the fat thats there      Been to see new house and we can start work on downstairs extensions straight away without planning permission    Cant wait now


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie - I didn't get a quote.  I am going to see if my healthcare will cover it - eveb if it doesn't then will have it anyway.  but if can get away with not paying for it.....


----------



## LemonD

Hi ladies,

I'm a bit of a newbie around here and I wondered if someone could just answer a question for me.

I've just done my first round of IVF, which we self funded through our local NHS - not particularly hands on and seem to have had the same drugs/protocol as everyone else (no individual treatment).

I had 7 follies but only 1 egg on EC day.  The egg fertilised and was transferred 2 days later, but resulted in a BFN.

My question is - am I kidding myself that by going through this again I'm going to get a better result and have more eggs, especially if I go to a clinic that gives you individual treatment, or do you think that I need to accept the fact that to get a BFP we need to consider DE?

I'd appreciate any views.

Jo xx


----------



## Kittycat104

Zahida - has Sheba recovered from her sickness?  And don't think about the money - there's no point, and you won't care when it gets you your BFP.


Shortie - scar sounds sore - hope you get it sorted.  Good news about the extension - what are you having done?


Ginger - sounds like you have a good boss and a very good DH.   


Spuds -    to you too, first day will be the worst.  Only four to go til the weekend!


LM - Decided on a name yet?  Loved the pictures on ** - more please!


Elinor - what a huge post!  And what a rollercoaster you have been on - hoping the next scan brings you some certainty and positivity


Calypso - I have booked in to see a counsellor next week too in preparation for my BFN, so good to hear you found it helpful


Jojopink - Welcome to the thread!  I had a poor response to my first IVF and joined the wonderful girls here and have since been much better informed about the ups and downs of IVF.  If you look at some of our signatures, you will see that responses - even for PRs - do vary from cycle to cycle and according to the protocol and drugs.  What protocol were you on?  And have you had your AMH and FSH tested?  What were the results?  If you let us have some more information, we can try and help you out.


AFM - Just been watching Corrie - it was so sad and made me cry.  Think they have handled it very well - much better than the usual TV story of 'girl can't get pregnant - six months later, girl magically gets pregnant' story.  


Its very quiet on here lately - is everyone on holiday?


Louise x


----------



## mag108

jo: agree, different clinics use different protocols and monitor differently so, really, you should get a better result. Are there Male factor issues?


Elinor     


xxx
to everyone, not spending much time online, limiting myself but really DESPERATELY trying to find a dress for my friends wedding xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Mag have you had a look on ebay hunny, some fab stuff on there at the mo        


Louise we are having kitchen extended and conservatory on, plus will also extend side of house to make square. All exciting stuff im stsarting to feel almost human again     


Jojo i would love to have some advice for you, but havent really had much tx with own eggs


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Everyone ok?


Day off for me, gotta get loads sorted do acoounts, redirection of post send out ebay stuff general crap etc      Going to docs this morning as belly button lap scar not healing properly and still very sore    Hope the sunshine stays with us today cos yesterday was pants!


----------



## beachgirl

Morning all....at work today and quite busy as finish tomorrow until the 7th September...yippee...love to you all x


----------



## shortie66

Morning beachy    You going anywhere nice hunny?    


Done ebay stuff, done menus, had a shower, just about to do banking. Sorry did i call this a day off


----------



## Songbird80

Hi ladies

I hope you don't mind me dropping in on your thread.firstly just wanted to say a big sorry to Jersey and Ginger baby for your recent losses. It never ceases to amaze me how cruel this journey can be. So sorry to you both xxx

I usually post on the low amh/ high fsh board but remember by friend Ally telling me what a wonderfully knowledgable bunch you are so I wondered if anyone might be able to offer some advice on next steps...(also sorry if this is full of typos, I'm sending this on iPhone and can't spell check!) 

You can see from my signature that I'm 30, with pof (diagnosed a year ago). Latest amh 0.07, latest day 3 fsh 21. I tried oeivf at the lister under Dr Thum and unsurprisingly didn't respond. (Just 1 follie that didn't grow.) So in my head, that was it. Time to move on to de with my sister next year. I then had a follow-up with Jaya Prihk (spelling?!) who said she wanted to try me on clomid to see if I respond to a more low stimms cycle. Has anyone tried this approach?? 

Half of me wants to just stop now with my oe, conserve my emotional energy (and cash) for de which is more likely to work, but the other part of me keeps wondering if I should give the clomid a bash.

My concern is that I found my first cycle so hard emotionally and have recently started feeling 'normal' snd drug-free again and I just don't want to shoot myself in the foot by taking clomid, feeling like absolute **** for months and emotionally in despair and in the wrong frame of mind to start de next year if it doesn't work!

So I guess the question is whether you / or anyone you know with low amh/high fsh has tried the clomid route and responded? 

Sorry for the me, me, me post.. I'm jury in a bit of a pickle at the moment xxxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Zahidae, Louise, Spuds and Elinor sending you girls some      

Shortie Hope your docs appointment goes okay

jojopink As the other girls have said it depends on the protocols and you can a different result on each cycle.  I have only ever tried agonist protocol both the long and the short one and had crap results.  On the long Protocol cycle was abandoned and on the 2nd on short protocol only had two follicles and one egg. Egg did not fertilize.  I am going to try Antagonist protocol next time as I have heard it is good for poor responders. 

Songbird Don't worry about the me me me post.  I have never tried colmid so can't help you there but I am sure some of the lovely ladies on here can help.  For me personally I am going to give myself another go with my own eggs before considering donor eggs but its down to personal choice at the end of the day.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM got a touch of the runs today so its a good job I am still off work.

As Always take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Little Me

Hi all 

Shorts good luck at docs love   

GB- feel better soon   

Got my nephew in the office helping with dog names    
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Ladies xxx thanks for all your support xxx

elinor - your story made me cry but what a lovely thing you did xxxx

welcome newbies xxx

shorts And gb xxx

day 2 at work = better than day 1 xxxx counting down now til hols 4 sept xxxx

loads of love to all
xxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Louise - sheba is fine now.  Certainly got her appetitie back.  you are right screw the money.  

Have managed to wangle the cost of hysteroscopy on the company healthcare scheme - so that is one less thing to worry about.  Just got to book it and pronto cos oct aint that far away.  Also started on the DHEA so lets see how that goes

Jojo - the number of eggs collected can vary from cycle to cycle and can be dependant on the stimm drugs used.  i know I did better on gonal F than on Menopur.  

Songbird can't help you with the clomid - I just know it didn't work for me.  

GB - well done getting thru day 2 at work, it will get easier.  Not long till hols for you hunny i hope you are going to spoil yourselves

Beachy - u going anywhere nice

Shortie how's u?

  to everyone


----------



## beachgirl

We're off to Bowness for a couple of nights on friday then next Thursday SIL is coming to stay until the following Sunday...busy busy busy x


----------



## AoC

I feel so silly, and I'm sorry to both you all with something so relatively minor, but its doing a number on me and I can't get my head straight.  

Short version - my A/F's gone awol again and I'm wondering if I'm staring down the barrel of premature menopause.  Definitely not preggers.

I know some of you have been dealing with this for ages, and I'm sorry.    It's new to me and freaking me out.  I always had regular cycles, used to be 28 days, then last few years they've been 25 or 26.  Last month was 29/30 and now I'm CD30 and no sign at all.

Usually I'm really in tune with my body, but I can't figure this out at all.  

I know that doesn't sound like much, but managing the endo is such a pain, it rather depends on my being able to plan ahead and control things.  Not knowing what's going on is driving me crazy and making me feel very vulnerable.

As it happens I'm seeing the gynae tomorrow just to draw a line under treatment and review what we know about the endo as a result of it.  So I know I can talk to her about it, and will.

I'm just.... stupidly anxious and wanted to share with those who understand.  

Carry on.  

PS - on the plus side, I'm more worried on the health front than the having babies front.

PPS - Spuds, you're doing really well, you know!  And you're allowed to not do really well, if that happens, too.  Love to you.

PPPS - GB, hon, I hope you feel better soon.  Glad your visit with your line manager was okay.

PPPPS - New dog!  New dog!! Woof woooof!!!

PPPPPS - I'll shut up now.


----------



## LemonD

Girls,

Thanks for all your posts in response to mine of yesterday.

I was on a long protocol and used 450iu of Fostimon daily for stimming - is this quite a low dosage??  Only produced 7 follies and 1 egg.  Just really want to know if I stand a better chance if I considered different drugs/higher dosage next time?

Thanks girls.

Jo xx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Anna sorry about your AF going mental.  It sucks.  Mine have always been between 28 and 32 days so can't help you on that one

Jojopink Sorry I have neer been on fostimon.  Had a quick look on internet and it seems to be prescribed for people with PCOS.  I have endo so thats probably why I have not tried that one.  I have been on menopur.  Not sure if that one would help you but might be worth asking your consultant about trying you on different drugs and protocol.  Maybe one of the more experienced ladies on here can help.  Cos I am pretty new only had 2 IVF attempts so still pretty green. Good luck

AFM thought I was doing okay but had a wobble today and had a 30 minute cry, not sure what started me off.  But made some banana and blueberry muffins and they smell delish so quite pleased with myself now.

Hope everyone else is okay.

Ginger Baby


----------



## AoC

Well done on the cry and the muffins, GB - I think both are very good for you.    And thanks for the sympathy.

Jojo, I've only ever stimmed on Menopur, but in general I would say two things: one is to write down your questions and call your clinic to ask them.  If you don't know, they ought to be able to set your mind at rest! I do feel strongly that sometimes they just don't give the right, or the right amount, of information at the time, and we need to be strong enough to ask.  I know it's hard, though.  Watch me make an **** of myself tomorrow with the gynae  *eyeroll*  The second point would be that it's really hard to draw any workable conclusions from one cycle of treatment.  So in general it's usually worth trying another protocol.

No-one can guarantee you a better chance next time - there are no definitive answers, sadly.  But it's definitely worth talking it through with your clinic, or another one that you feel comfortable with.

I'm sorry I can't be more help - I really am not an expert!

And if I sound calmer now, it's because I'm home, and the other side of a large blackcurrant liquer (sp?) and a cup of tea.  ;-)


----------



## T0PCAT

AOC - my cycle is usually 30 days but las two AF's have arrived 2 days late.  so I would not worry too much about a few days late - however anything more then a week then go see your GP.  

JoJo - if Fostimon is like menopur or gonal F then 450 sounds like the max dose.  Ring your clinic for more information as the others have suggested.  

GB - aw hunny bigs hugs to you.  Banana and blueberry muffins sound yummy can you send me the recipe?  

DH was in a grump when I got home - I collected the hidden C sample today and he rang FEDEX to pick up but the receptionist at the clinic had filled in the paperwork incorrectly.  He had to call the clinic whilst the FEDEX guy was waiting to sort it out.  Not a happy bunny, I am bit annoyed because the sample could have been wasted...


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Been a mad busy day, only got half done of what i needed to do so have got to have tomorrow off to finish the unfinished     


Had a swab of taken of lap wound to check for infection and will find out thursday/friday. Architect came back to new house and did drawings this afternoon and our heating engineer came round to look at old heating system, so nearly all sorted there   


Scotts money bags brother has bought a 550,000 house in hagley in a gated community    so no doubt will hear about nothing else but that for the next 6 months.  Just said to scott do you realise thats nearly 3 times the cost of ours    He said but i couldnt give a [email protected] cos he's stuck up his own **** and he'll never be happy      Heehee families.


----------



## AoC

ggg  Now we know what you've spent on your house, Shortie.....  The house opposite us, which I've not-so-secretly coveted for ages, is rumoured to be coming on the market.  It'll be about the same as your BIL's house, Shortie, so way out of our reach.  So we have two options.  I miraculously sell my current manuscript for obscene amounts of money, or we wait and hope that some time in the future it comes on the market again.....  

Actually, mostly I covet the gardens.  LOL!

Hope your wound is okay - what are you cleaning it with?  I think I was advised to do the salt water twice a day thing.

A/F turned up.  Weird stitch-like pains through my pelvic floor last night, which I've only ever had once before, a few months ago - quite crippling.  Then started this morning.  I want to know what's happening to my body!!!

Fingers crossed the sample will be fine, Zahida - I'm sure it will.


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Anna yrp im cleaning with salt water twice a day    dont think its infected just think its slow to heal. Hmmmm wonder what the weathers gonna do today, seems quite nice at the moment


----------



## purple72

Morning ladies!

Anna, glad your AF came as I know how worried you were! sorry about the pains though    

Shorts get some aloe vera plant and get the jelly bit out the middle and put in under a dressing overnight on your scar! Honestky hunny 2 or 3 nights and you will see an amazing difference! It's a bit messy but has amazing healing and skin regenerative properties! I promise you hunny you'll be amazed.

Love to everyone. 

Sxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Purps where would i buy an aloe vera plant from hunny? Any sign of trouble yet      


Anna hope the pains ease up for you soon petal


----------



## purple72

no bloomin sign at all hunny, trouble is far too comfortable    

At any garden center sweets, you can use the gel but the plant is so much better, about 10 years ago I had some bad cut's (long long story) but I ended up doing the aloe thing on one and not on the others, the result is no scarring on the one with the aloe and amazing healing, the others I didn't and took a lot longer and have left scars! it's amazing stuff but a bit of a faff to do. you have to slice off the skin (be careful of the prickles)and just use the inside, though can be kept in the fridge for a day or two after you've cut it from plant. The plant then heals itself! It also makes a bit of a mess so no wearing your fav PJ's in case it leaks, but honestly sweets so worth it. In some states in america you cannot foster children unless you own a fully grown aloe plant as it has such AMAZING first aid properties and can treat anything from Gastrointentinal upset to burns to dandruff!  

Sx


----------



## shortie66

Thanx purps will try and get one later    Just wish it would heal, cant wear jeans as too painful, nurse has said put a cushioned dressing over it in the day which i have been doing as even the seam of jog pants is rubbing it


----------



## Sakura 78

Hello Ladies, hope you don't mind me dropping in on your post! 

Songbird 80,  I have never tried the clomid approach with IVF but I know someone who has and she actually responded better than she did with the conventional IVF drugs.  My clinic offers this approach too ( think it might be known as Mini IVF if you want to search for it )  and I think I might be asking to try this in the future. Next time my RE wants to try me on a low dose of stimms as putting me on a higher dose doesn't seem to make any difference to number of eggs I make and is just a waste of money in his opinion and possibly produces low quality eggs.  Since I am only capable of producing a couple of eggs anyway, he thinks it might be better for me to be on a low dose as I'll get the same result and hopefully better quality eggs.  This is the theory anyway, we'll see in a few months if it works or not!

If it were me I think I would give the clomid a shot, than I least I wouldn't be wondering if it would have worked or not.  The good thing is that clomid is cheaper than the conventional IVF drugs ( I think)  so at least if it doesn't have any effect on you they can cancel before going ahead to EC and you won't have wasted as much money if that is any consolation.

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## almond

Morning all, it's quiet on here atm, feel like I have an outside chance of keeping up now ...

Songbird / Maiya / Jojopink - welcome. 

Songbird - I haven't tried clomid and don't know anyone who has, sorry. Wishing you lots of luck whatever you decide to do 

Jojopink - as others have said, different protocols can make a difference. Some people swear by natural or low dose IVF for poor responders; others on here have done well with a short protocol; some of us have been to the US (SIRM) to try their protocols. If you want any more info on that let us know. 

AOC - good luck with your appt today, let us know how you get on. Endo is an absolute bugger. A few years ago my cycles got really long and I think it was connected to me having an endo cyst, or just my endo generally. Good news that AF has turned up, but not that it brought with it a novel type of pain    never ceases to amaze me what little delights it can throw up ...

Shortie - ouch, poor you. Really hope it starts to feel better soon, you've had a rough ride of it with that lap. I like Purps' tip. Morning Purps!

GB / Spuds    Thinking of both of you all the time   

Elinor - lovely to hear from you       

As to me, we had our second scan and better news, we have seen a heartbeat    But she said the baby was measuring a week small which just made me worry even more - and believe me, I don't need a reason to worry, I'm a nervous wreck. I'm not sure her measurements were quite right given what others have told me including my own clinic so I'm trying to be positive. And really, other than doing all the things which are helpful, there is nothing I can do, it is out of my hands. I know how lucky I am to be in this position, but I am really shocked by how hard I am finding it. 

Anyway, am trying to restrict time on net but keeping tabs on you all   
xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Almond - absolutely fantastic news   , when is your next scan?      so hard that your LO continues to grow and you have a smooth easy next 7 + months.

AOC - maybe your Af had gone on holiday with mine   , can you ask yours why mine has not come back with it? CD59 today for me    though not expecting her to show her face now as on primuout for 10 days and then hopefully when I stop those she will show her face.

Shortie - Hope the aloe vera works   

Purps - can't wait for your exciting news   

Sorry not posting much, my mind is a mess, things have really kicked off at Dogus and not in a good way so now in about 10 minds as to whether we will even go back for our frosties at all   , but then if we don't then that is it for us as this was going to be our last go, really don't know what to do.


----------



## almond

Oh Driver, so sorry to hear things are so difficult   I don't know from your post what is happening with the clinic (or if you can even say here?) but I really hope things change so you can go back and get your precious frosties    Is there anything we can help with? The limbo and uncertainty is horrible and I'm so sorry you're having to go through this    
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Almond- Happy   for you hunny. Your little one will be just perfect   

Shorts- here if u need any help hun with the move. Ah and of course of Lewis wants a little visitor    
Look after yourself hun

Purps    excited for you

aoc   

AM- can't cope with all the dogus sh it hun. 

Ladies, I am in the same place as AM on the Dogus thread. Way too long to go into but things ain't looking as they should be.

OK- had my pelvic scan last night and nowt bad going on there . She said my womb was a tiny bit course  and that could indicate the onset of fibroaids BUT, none there at the moment and chances are there never will be .
I have appointment with Haematologist in 20th Sept so maybe he'll find something.

Our doggy is now called Maddock- me and J nearly came to blows last night abotu his name as he hated all my choices and vice versa   
So I said, [email protected] then, I'm gonna look at Welsh dogs names (we love wales you see  ) and we found Maddoc (it was Madoc but out in an extra D cos of Ruth Madoc  )

He's got some 1 to 1 training on Friday evening, only 15.00 an hour for someone whos' experienced with Lurchers to come to ours and train him up 

xxxxx


----------



## almond

LM - so sorry you're going through the same sh!t with clinic. I just did some detective work to find out what was going on and I'm really angry for both of you. I really hope this gets sorted out   
Loving the new dog and his name! Been following on **. But I also quite liked him being called the dog with no name as well   
x


----------



## Little Me

Almond- it's making me feel scared and worried to go back there .
I'm having some time out of worrying though till I've had these bloods done then I'm gonna do some serious investigating about whats going on if things are not sorted by then.
maddoc is lovely thank you.
I've always been more of a cat person and this is my first dog


----------



## almond

LM - I can imagine it would make you feel that way, I would feel the same. But I'm glad you're taking a step back for now because like you say you need to get all these bloods done first anyway, and hopefully things will get resolved in the meantime    
Maddoc is gorgeous. I'd love a dog and we can't have one where we live   
x


----------



## purple72

Oh Driver and LM I read a bit of the J thread early this morning and thought of you two ladies, I hope it all gets resolved soon! Big hugs cos it must be driving you both insane!       

Almond sweetie, excellent news on the scan xxxx

Hello to everyone else


----------



## AoC

OMG, that's awful AM and LM!  I'm so sorry you've got this sudden and unexpected worry!  Many hugs.  

Almond, I'm so happy you saw a heartbeat.  Can you get another scan somewhere esle for a second opinion, of you don't trust what they're saying?  Wishing hard for good things.

Welcome Maiya.   

I'm on da a/f drugs - equal parts enjoying it and brain scrambling.

Welcome, Maddoc, you cute doggie!

Great aloe vera advice, Purps - hope trouble gets its **** in gear soon.


----------



## coley

Hi Ladies

Almond recommended the thread to me so hello to you all - I will have a look back and read of your thread.

Just need someone to talk to really as I am feeling so lonely right now even though I know I am not alone going through this.

My first IVF was cancelled in April on day 9 following no response to menopur - devastated.

Just started my second IVF - short protocol this time - and my day 7 scan on Monday showed no response and my day 9 scan today no response again - nothing - no follies to be seen.

I am waiting now for a call to tell me what my oestrogil levels are (aparantley they kept going down last time instead of doubling each time) they had gone up on Monday from 79 to 113 and my endometrium had tickened a little to 4mm but doesnt look good - I think they will call to abandon trmt again.

The down reg drug shut me down completely last time and I didnt re start my periods after several months so they put me on the pill to make me bleed and start a new cycle. Surprisingly they gave me the down reg drug again but I started injecting 11 days after my iniytial bleed as apose to 3 weeks later.

I kept saying to them I dont like the down reg drug as it shut me down so badly and could I not have a protocol where I just inject the stims instead as I thought this was a type of protocol from what i have read but they said this was their short protocol way of doing it.

Really down    dont know which way to turn to be honest.

Can any of you lovely ladies please advise?

Have any of you had similar response i.e. no follies at all?
What type of protocols have you had that are different to mine and have worked better?
Do  have any hope?

Thanks in advance for any advice Coley X


----------



## LemonD

Hi Coley,

Don't have any answers for you I'm afraid (as I'm a poor responder too - have just had my first round of IVF and only produced one egg), but I'm sure one of the more knowledgeable ladies will be along soon.

In the meantime, I wanted to send you a virtual hug    - this IVF stuff is so difficult and understand how you're feeling.  

I'm now at the stage where all I want is answers, but looks like I'm in for a bit of a wait as the clinic I had my cycle at can't offer me a follow up appointment until 25th October - which is just pants!

Don't be too hard on yourself and you've come to the right place, the girls on here are really supportive.

Jo xx


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies   


Purps couldnt get an aloe vera plant anywhere so just shoved a big plaster over it     


Almond woooooooohooooooo im hoping and hoping and hoping and           like mad that everything will be fine now.


AM and LM is it the dogus that had the query about using under age donors   Cant quite remember my head is all over the place at the mo. LM i would love a little visitor       and i would love to see lewis with a puppy and see how he reacts.      Good news about the scan hunny     


Anna hope the pains eased up hunny


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie - yes there was press article (in Turkish) about that a few months ago but it was not stated if it was the girls that had lied about their ages or if the clinic knowingly used under age donors, I believe the case is still onging. The latest stuff is about how closely we have been matched to donors and that when we thought we were emailing the clinic the emails were going to a call centre or something....hopefully it will all be resolved shortly.... 

Oh and shoving a plaster over it is not gonna help it heal, did you look in the catus section in the garden centre surprised they didn't have any, B&Q usually have them, or ebay http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=aloe+vera+plant

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## shortie66

Thanks AM will order one of ebay    Didnt do b&q tho, by the time i had walked to bank/post office/wilkinsons/asda and local garden centre i was shattered.    Got 2 friends coming to help me do some more packing tonight and they are going to clean all the kitchen cupboards for me. Scott said he would do it but tbh i've seen his cleaning before and its    


Coley sweetheart im so sorry u have had no response from the drugs, are you doing nhs cycle at the mo?      


Jojo sorry i didnt say hello earlier    please excuse me my head is up my **** at the mo   


Im unsure now about whether to have a hysteroscopy, both marcel and stepan have emailed back and they differ in their replies about how long you have to wait after hysto before going back for frosties        


I have dug out my results from 3d scan i had of uterus and the doctor there obtained my hsg images as well. She says my uterus is not bicornuate or septate but is an arcuate  uterus (indent at top) which is of less clinical significance than a bicornuate or septate.  Confused....yes i am


----------



## almond

Shortie - am laughing at you just sticking a plaster on it. Do what you're told please!!!

Driver - so bloody horrible for all of you. I really hope someone there responds soon and sorts this out, it really is the last thing you all need   

Coley - lovely to see you here. I'm sure there are a number of ladies on here who have had zero response, and then had a response with a different protocol. I have to say, I still don't understand what protocol your clinic did. As I understand it, the classic short protocol involves starting stims on day 2/3 with cetrotide added in later to stop ovulation, and the flare protocol is similar but buserelin or similar is added at the beginning to boost response, and there is no cetrotide. The fact is that PRs need special handling, and there are not too many clinics willing or able to give it, it seems. Ladies on here have had success at the Lister, and also at the Jinemed in Turkey, and some of us have been to SIRM in the US where they do something called the A/ACP protocol, which they believe helps with egg quality.  

What might be helpful, if you can and this cycle doesn't work out, would be to book a consult with a clinic experienced in PRs and get their views on the protocol you had? They could then talk to you about whether an alternative protocol might help you? 

But hoping you get some good news from your call today   

Jojopink    so sorry about the wait until your next appt. Is it an NHS clinic? Have you tried getting on to PALS to see if an earlier appt could be found? Another possible alternative is that you can sometimes pay to have a private appt with an NHS consultant, usually about £150, though that may not be possible where you are or if you are having ongoing treatment

xxx


----------



## LV.

Hi Coley - big hugs and welcome to the thread. I had a look at your other post and I'm not familiar with the down regging drug you've had but in response to your question over there, yes there is a protocol that you just start taking stimms on CD 2 or 3 without any drugs prior. I've always known this as Short Protocol. I did this on my first 2 cycles at the Lister. If your clinic aren't listening then are you in a position to change? There are a number of clinics that are PR friendly and adapt their protocols accordingly. There have been ladies that haven't responded at all, one that springs to mind is Sam22. Sam doesn't post much any more as she is busy with her baby boy, naturally conceived after no response at all to her last ivf so don't give up hope   .

Driver - what's happening with you petal? I hope everything is going to work out ok. I got a bit lost in your posts, can you explain here for us non Jin peeps if that's appropriate?

Almond - I know we've been chatting but just to repeat - yipppeeee!!!!

LM - Your pup is just toooo cute! Watch out, I might have to dog nap him

Shorts - hope tum settles and the green gunk helps  

Sausage - Don't often say this, but hoorah for AF and hope all goes well with gynea lady... let us know how you get on

Hello to all, sorry for rubbish persos... been lurking for too long this week and it's hard to catch up with everyone

AFM - I went to Create yesterday and had a really good experience. Loved the clinic, it was so calm compared to the Lister and I had the most in depth scan I've ever had.  Blood flow to my uterus and ovaries is normal, one ovary is a bit small (and this comes out now?!) but nothing was made of that. I have a cyst but not one to worry about and it's probably due to last cycle. Had a normal sized follie for my cycle day (well chuffed as it's so close to last tx) and 5 antral follicles (pleased as last scan I had only showed 2 antrals - yay!) lining is normal in it's make up but is thin (equivalent to day 6 and I'm on day 11) which might indicate the follicle is empty   . She said lining is normally thin due to low oestrogen sent out by the egg/ follie but she said lining may well catch up, it's what it's doing when egg is collected/ transferred that matters. She has also referred me to a haematologist to check out my clotting results (as I tested + for the rarer clotting gene) and my immunes results, although I'm not convinced they will be familiar with all the immune tests and their significance but will be interesting to get another perspective anyhow. 

So... she said we can start a natural ivf cycle next month which is in about 2.5 weeks time! She said it's important to put a limit on tx and checked we understood this was last chance with my eggs so we settled on 6 months of trying. She also said it's important to realise that we have to have a number of goes at natural ivf as the odds per cycle are lower. She said in 6 months they would hope to have 3 successful months with embryos to transfer. I have a pre cycle appt booked for next week but I think we might delay a month to give these million and one supplements I'm taking (I'm following Angelbump's fertility protocol plus extra and am rattling!) and the healthy eating regime/ exercise some extra time to work their magic. I really have been a saint on the food front - whole foods only, no carbs, pretty much no dairy and no alcohol. Wish I could say I felt great for it but to be honest I feel quite sluggish. Any change can make you worse before you get better I suppose. My acu lady said my pulse and tongue looked better so must be doing something. 

Ooo that was quite a ramble! All in all, feeling positive about natural ivf. Raaaaa!

Much love
LadyV xx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Almond so pleased that you saw a little hearbeat.  Seeing the heartbeat is a magical experience.  I     it hangs in there and you get an easy ride.  A friend I know was always told when she had her scans that the baby was two small but she had a healthy little girl.  Her little girl girl is one now but is still little and still in 6 month age clothes.  So maybe your baby is just going to be a small one.

Spuds abd Elinor sending you some     

Zahidae Hope the sample is okay and I will dig out the recipe for my muffins

Shortie Sorry about your wound problems, have you tired that special medical honey on it.

Little Me & Driver so sorry about your hassle with Dogus.  Hope it gets sorted sooner.

Coley I had my first cycle abandoned cos only had 2 follicles, second cycle we went ahead with two follicles and only got one egg which did not fertilise.  First was long protocol and second was short protocol both using menopur.  I am going to try  Antagonist protocol next time as I have heard it is good for poor responders.  From my research it looks like you do not down regulate on Antagonist protocol you start stimms on day 3 of your AF and then think it is a week in and you start on cetrolilex to make sure you don't ovulate early.  Like I Will know more about this when I go for my follow up appointment.  Recently got pregnant naturally which was a miracle cos only have one ovary, high FSH and severe endo.  Was told it would never happen naturally, well it did but sadly no heartbeat at 8 weeks, M/C at 9 weeks.  So just trying to say don't give up hope girl.  Ask your clinic about trying  Antagonist protocol or if there is anything else they could try.  Not sure when my follow up will be cos waiting for AF to arrive and as it will be my first one since M/C don't know when it will arrive.  As soon as I have my follow up I will let you know more about Antagonist protocol.

AFM rang clinic today cos still getting abdominal pain but clinic said as long as I do not have a fever, discharge or feel really unwell the pains are all normal.
Hi to purps, Maiyaz, Songbird, jojopink, purps, Calypso, Beachey and anyone I have missed.

As Always Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Ginger Baby

Just popping back on to say a quick hello to lady verte.  Glad it went well at Crete.  I am on Angel bumps fertility protocol.  Take 1/2 tablets in the morning and 1/2 at night.  I am convinced they helped me get my BFP, just a shame my little Stan didn't stick around.  Dh calls them my magic potions     

I am also on wheat grass and a protein shake.

Ginger Baby


----------



## LV.

Hi GB... sorry to hear you're still in pain, must be tough on you still to have a physical reminder. Interesting what you say about being on Angelbump's protocol and then falling pg, fills me with hope! How long have you been taking all the supplements?


----------



## Ginger Baby

Ladyverte Had been taking them for 2 months.  So you never know it might just work.

Ginger Baby


----------



## LV.

Fingers x'd! 


xx


----------



## LemonD

Lady V,

I read with interest of your appointment at Create.  I've looked them up before and wondered if it's something I should look into further.

So whats the protocol with Create?  Is it just one month at a time and ET of one egg at a time?

Be really interested to hear how it works if you have the time.

Jo xx


----------



## LV.

Hi JoJo,


Yes, they just collect the egg you produce naturally each month so only the one. Seeings as I only ever produce 2 it's not much difference! You save your body the turmoil of the stimm drugs, not to mention the cost of them (natural ivf is a fait bit cheaper). The other advantage is you can cycle each month back to back as your body hasn't had any drugs. She said I'd only take hcg to trigger so they can time EC, I also read you can take cetrotide to hold back ovulation but this wasn't discussed yesterday at my appointment. The disadvantages are the success rates are lower (but over a year's time period research suggests it evens out to the same success rates as stimmed cycles) so you have to have a few goes but as it costs less this is easier to swallow. I've also read follies can be empty at EC which is another risk you take. I'm banking on eating like a saint, losing some weight, taking supplements and not having stimms to tinker with egg quality will be our ticket... here's hoping!


They also do mild ivf where they give low dose stimms in the hope of getting 5 or 6 eggs. I'm not sure most of us on this board would fulfill that expectation though! I'm not sure of your history, maybe you might. 


xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Driver, LM - been following the stuff about DOGUS on the Jinny thread, I really hope the sort the mess out.  

Coley - did you have your FSH and AMH levels done?  Also I am supprised that you clinic have down regulated you given you poor response on your first cycle.  I would suggest you go and see another concsultant - it'll cost you ~ £200 to see someone a private clinic but would say it would be money well spent

Shortie - you are crazy

Purps how are u feeling?

Almond - hopefully your wee one will have a massive growth spurt.  Hang on in there hun

GB - you are such a brave lady, can't wait to try those muffins

Louise - hope the 2WW isn't driving you too crazy

AOC - glad AF has arrived, how was appt with consultant?

LV - can you PM me the costs of a natural IVF cycle?

AFM - very very tired AF started on Monday and it has taken it toll.  Waiting on the test results from Dr G so on tenterhooks.  heading off to Northern Ireland this weekend for a naming ceremony for DHs niece.  I am absolutely dreading it - DH's sister and husband are lovely but his older brothers wife is a nightmare.  She one of those people who talk about themselves constantly and if something bad has happened to you then it has happedned to but 10 times worse.  Not sure if I will be able to hold my tongue.  

Love to everyone - I know I am crap


----------



## Bethany915

Coley - I'm not an expert on IVF (I am doing unmedicated IUI) but as ZahidaE mentioned, have you had your AMH done?  If it's very low, that will be why you are not responding (mine for example is 0.4 pmol/l - I just would not respond to stims, so not point me even trying anything with stims).  There are two scales - on the pmol/l scale which most UK clinics use, 1-5 is considered low and below 1 is very low.  Low AMH tends to go hand in hand with high FSH and advancing age    (not sure how old you are?)

If your AMH is low, have you considered natural cycle IVF?  I see that Lady Verte is doing it at Create - see her recent posts on this thread - it sounds great to me - no drugs and you can do cycles back to back (I might even be tempted myself if IUI doesn't work   )

Finally, have you looked into DHEA supplementation?  I am not a medical doctor and would not suggest to self-medicate but if you look at the web-site of the Center for Human Reproduction in New York (under Special Programs or something like that), they have had a lot of success with poor responders / low AMHers using DHEA.

Hope that helps!

B xx


----------



## popsi

ladies...sorry i have not been on for two days and have just read briefly xx

shorts.... you take care honey, i had an infection after my op and had antibiotics and then iodine to dry it up...hope its sorted soon xx

LM and Driver... sorry your having problems with the clinic ladies hope its all ok in the end big    

Jersey ... how are you sweetie xx

GB... hope your getting a little stronger xxx

much love to everyone else.... been busy few days for us with buying cot and going to longleat not had much time online sorry xx

all you lovely ladies...if you have a look on my **  you will see a new photo of our princess in a navy floral dress....thats one of the wonderful presents driver chose.... i am still overwhelmed by your kindess... she looks beautiful in it and we were stopped today by someone to tell us how pretty her dress was 

hope you ladies dont mind me posting this


----------



## LV.

Hey Zahida - prices for Create are here http://www.createhealth.org/PDFs/Create-Health-Price%20Lists-2010-July.pdf

Xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

LV - Really glad you had a positive experience at Create - it is certainly a lot calmer than the Lister! I so hope this is the answer for you. And I admire your dedication to the fertility protocol - sticking to that is a full time job in itself!

Driver and LM -  Have read some of the stuff about Dogus and my heart goes out to you both. I hope you get some clear answers and reassurance soon.

Zahida - you are not crap. Can you get through the weekend with the aid of white wine? I have started to dread any form of get together that involves children and me being the 'one without children'

GB - 

Almond - great news about your scan and sending your little one some extra growing vibes!

Shortie - you need to get hunting for that Aloe Vera plant. Can just picture you attacking it with a knife tomorrow to get at the gel! And that stuff about your uterus is like a foreign language

Jojopink - I echo what the others say about getting a consultation. Not sure where you are based, but if you can get to London, the Lister is a good bet.

Coley - welcome and sorry you are feeling down. We have all been there and its horrid. What's the down reg drug you were on? Others have given good advice but just to add my story - I have tried the long protocol with a poor response and then two short protocols with different down reg drugs. Responded best when I used Synarel from day 3 up to trigger shot, but different people respond differently. Have you had your AMH done?

AOC - glad AF has arrived, even if it has brought shooting pains with it!

Its been quiet on here lately - everyone has suddenly reappeared today! Nothing much to report from me - no symptoms at all really. Fluctuating between feeling like I have already accepted the BFN due to my poor quality embryos, but then occasionally allowing myself to dream about that second line.

L xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies   

Sorry that I'm not posting much. although I do try and read as much as I can.  

Almond - fab news about your scan  - I'm keeping everything crossed that your LO will catch up and sending you both loads of        

LV - great to hear you so positive about your next steps. It sounds like you're in good hands.

Shortie - get that plant bought sweetheart and try to TAKE IT EASY

I'm loving all the ** piccies and comments.

Welcome to all the newcomers - you're in great hands here as Team PR are the best.

Love and           to everyone.

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## LV.

Holy [email protected]! Just read the Jin thread properly.... LM and Driver - what a pickle. You really don't need this girls, much love... Hope a happy ending is round the corner

Xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hello all xx

LV - well done honey for coming back fighting - loving your positivity xx

Songbird - darling just logged on which I dont do all that often and saw your post. I tried clomid and it didnt make a huge amount of difference to me but there was another girl 'juicy' who had high fsh and was 37 and she tried the clomid plus stims in a last ditch attempt and got pregnant with the very scrumptious little boy she now has, so worth a bash I say. The clomid can be something of a rollercoaster but I think best that if you have nagging doubts over things you should try then you should act on them and cross them off your list. Never know you may get a baby out of it!! Also it sounds like your FSH is pretty good at the moment and I also read that AF has been behaving too!! Brilliant! Must have a cuppa soon xx 

AFM - I am really happy today. Apart from having a really bad neck and shoulder that is!! I had a lovely thing happen. I need to go to Paris for work on Tuesday and as it is our 6th wedding anniversary on Sunday we decided to go to Paris on the spur of the moment so we are off Sunday morning on the Eurostar and then back Tuesday night. Just got to squidge that meeting in along the way!! Really excited, would never have done it if it wasnt for the meeting as we are saving but now just really looking forward to it!! We love Paris! And before that we are off for a lovely meal on Friday 'up west'!! (which we planned before but decided not to cancel!!) So all in all - ROLL ON THE WEEKEND!!! 

Much love to all of you lovelies, shoulnt be on here - bad for neck - owwwwww!!


----------



## AoC

Popsi, I loved hearing that.  

Louise, hang on in there, sweets.

Ocelot, that sounds LOVELY!

Lovely to see you, RC!

Hi Bethany!  I wanted to call my first daughter Bethany.    Lovely name.  I dreamed giving birth to her when I was 23, and the memory of her has never left me, even though she only ever existed in my mind....

Gynae appt went really well.  Basically confirmed pretty much everything I suspected EXCEPT the premature menopause, which she says isn’t on the radar yet.  No further fertility treatment available, endo can also mean that my womb won’t let an embryo implant properly (not a surprise, but makes me wonder how many I’ve really lost, which is a bit more uncomfortable), my red flags for auto-immune problems (thyroid history, IBS, wheat intolerance, endo) also suggest I’d never be able to sustain a pregnancy, and my ovaries are pretty much over the hill anyway.  Natural conception is highly unlikely, but miracles do happen (not holding out for one).  To treat the endo, I’m going to be referred for further surgery (inpatient this time, because they want to... wait for it.... prepare the bowel.  That is SO not a good sign....) with someone who specialises in it, with the understanding that it’s primarily for addressing pain issues, but may possibly have a positive impact on fertility.


----------



## H&amp;P

Popsi - Love hearing that, will pop on ** tonight to have a look    PS she looks gorgeous in everything.

OC - We love Paris, hope the weather is kind to you and you can have some nice romantic walks and sit outside the lovely cafe's with wine and cheese and lovely coffee......ooh la la.... wish we were going.  

Heaps - Fab news about the house.

RC - Loving your new photo of Emelia   

AOC - so pleased that your apopointment went well and hope this Op can give you some relief from the pain you suffer every month   

Louise - Sorry I have lost track (head up my own **** this week   ), when is OTD     

LV - I love the sound of Create and would have been there in a jiffy if I lived closer to london, but having month after month (for 3 or 4 months) of treatment in London isn't really an option for us due to work commitments. Have said before I begged my Leeds clinic to do the same with me and they wouldn't have anything to do with it, it's not like I wouldn't have paying


----------



## coley

Hi B many thanks for your reply.

I am 36, my FSH is 9.6 and my AMH is 1.6

The down reg drug I had first time round shut me down for months and I asked for a short protocol cycle without the dowm reg i.e. just the pill them stims however they said that isnt the way they do things there.

And so low and behold I am shut down completely and back to square one yet again!

What is this DHEA - I have seen a several mentions of that but no explanation as to what it is for?

Thanks again for your reply - it is good to be in touch with others that are experiencing the same situations - dont feel so alone! XXX


----------



## LV.

Hi Coley - Glad to hear you're not feeling so alone 

Here's a link to the PR Research thread, it has lots of info on DHEA, AMH and other stuff... it's a good place to have a swot up and arm you with some info http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230320.0

And a link to our miracle stories thread started by our lovely Ocelot to have a read if you feel blue. Stories about women with worse "stats" than yours becoming pregnant http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174687.new;topicseen#new

Sounds like your clinic is stuck in the "one size fits all" mentality. Best advice, if they won't listen to you, is to not waste any more time and try somewhere else. Others have mentioned the Lister in London will treat you (not sure if you live near to London but they have satellite clinics you can get scans etc done etc) or the Jinemed in Istanbul. Might sound scary going abroad for treatment but loads of us have done it and it has massive benefits, including being loads cheaper there and the Jin is responsible for a good few PR babies.

Others might not agree but if I had my time again I would have got my immune tests done much, much earlier. I wasted 4 cycles before I found out I had problems. There is a large percentage of PRs that come back with immune issues once tested. You might also want to think about the hidden chlamydia test, again a lot of PRs have tested positive for this which could explain fertility issues. The down side is immune tests don't come cheap but you can get first line ones done at your GP to test the water. There's a guide to immune here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82741.0

Sorry, that's probably info overload! Some good bedtime reading at least

Big hugs
LadyV xx

xxx


----------



## LV.

Driver I missed your post... I wonder if Create works with any satellite clinics? Or I think you can search for clinics on the HFEA website and screen by treatments offered, perhaps there's another clinic nearer to you that offers it? Such a shame Leeds are so closed minded... do you think they are watching their stats?


----------



## fluffy jumper

Have managed to skim read back and wanted to say to Almond that I am thrilled to hear that you have seen a hb and will keep everything crossed that all goes smoothly from now on.  I can imagine how hard it is.  Just when you think the rollercoaster of IVF is over with a BFP you then have the 12ww to follow the 2ww.

Heaps, I am thrilled that all is going ahead with the new house.  I hope we both have 'new house, new baby' syndrome.  Mine is likely to complete around the same time.

AFM camping has certainly been an experience.  High winds and torrential rain at night has kept us a awake a bit.  Then some horrible man drove over the front of our brand new tent (on purpose), we weren't in it. and ripped all the front.  Even worse, he drove over my hair straighteners!  He had had an argument with the people in the tent opposite as he said their wind brake was stopping him getting his caravan out.  Why he chose our tent to drive over I don't know.

Anyway, we are still managing to have a nice time.  Max and I bought ourselves wet suits and went in the sea at Watergate Bay - after breakfast at Jamie Olivers fifteen which is fab. 
One more day and then we are coming home.  I am looking forward to sleeping in a proper bed.


----------



## AoC

Oh Tracey, that's awful!  And camp sites are usually full of such lovely folk.... I'm so sorry that's happened to you.

But... hair straighteners?  Camping?  gmao!  I thought one of the joys of camping was the release from having to look good....  

Not that I ever do, come to think of it.  Huh.

ggg


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies 
Only lurking at the mo but just wanted to drop in and say hello xxxxx


----------



## AoC

Morning Shorts.    Morning Heaps.


----------



## LV.

Heaps, I hope that weather is moving south.... it's absolutely ghastly here


Morning all!


Going to see my GP this morning to get some tests done for Create as some of my basics are out of date. He's the original grumpy old man, always makes me feel like a tiresome small child. I see it as a game though. I'm super cheery to try and combat his grump. It's yet to turn him around but I live in hope that one day he will raise a smile. Least he always does what I ask, albeit with a face like a smacked @rse


xx


----------



## T0PCAT

Morning all - jope the weather is better where u all are.  its pretty grotty here.  

Tracey - did u get your tent fixed. I'd be    if my hairstraightners got broken 

Louise - hope u are ok        

LV - when do u start at create?

Hi AOC, heaps, shortie


----------



## beachgirl

Morning just bobbing in to say hello...off for a weekend away to the lakes , hope that you all have a great BH weekend x

Anna


----------



## Ginger Baby

Morning All

Just wondered beachey when you say lakes do you mean cumbria cos thats my neck of the woods.  Its sunny in cumbria today which is very unusual, you might be in for a nice sunny weekend.

Hi to everyone else.

Ginger Baby


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

reporting in   

Wishing you all lovely BH weekends

Doggy is officially been renamed hubbys original made up name of GreyD (Grey dog!)
We hit a creschendo (sp) last night as we were tooing and frooing and in the end I said ok, GreyD- the neighbours were over too and they agreed it was a call unique name so there we have it   

xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Anne cannot wait 2 introduce greyd to lewis! xxx
Hiya Zahida annasob, annaofc,Beachy, heaps am and everyone xxx


----------



## Little Me

Shorts- let me know when's convenient and we will bring him over x
thenn it's your turn to come over for some grub next too x


----------



## beachgirl

GB, yes we're coming to Bowness...just waiting for DH to get home from work then we're setting off...

LM...like the new name

Morning Shorts


----------



## purple72

Morning ladies, 

Am crap at perso's at the mo, but am reading and following you all. All good here, just waiting, impatiently but waiting never the less   

Love to all and hope everyone has a fab BH weekend xxx


----------



## purple72

No no idea of sex yet heaps hunny, awaiting the surprise.

Not too bothered about little one being the youngest though, as I always was, as my birthday's 28th aug. and never did me any harm, although if you speak to any teachers they say oldest is far better! I have one lady at my aqua natal class due 2 days before me and is determined she will not have baby till after the 1st   

But I'm just keen now and as much as I don't want to moan in any way as I KNOW how lucky DH and I are, I'm just keen to meet little one now and getting a bit fed up of this stage


----------



## Overthemoon

Afternoon lovelies   


Just passing through to say hello and check up on Louise and purps   


Come on Trouble, where are you?   


Louise, when are you testing?       


Heaps, hurrah for the house. Get plenty of rest now, it's exhausting work   


Popsi, I love the outift, she's so gorgeous. Driver's babies are going to be the best dressed babies in the world, she has fabulous taste. I love the outfits she chose from you all for Toby.   


Oops, nappy change time from the the sound of it...


LW xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Almond - great news re the scan! Continuing to send you      

LV -   you are one determined lady. Are you doing immunes alongside the tx? Natural ivf does make sense. Wish I lived in London sometimes! 

Popsi - she looks so cute! 

RC - loving the new pics

Purps - hope you're not waiting much longer 

Heaps - you won't regret it! Ours is a bundle of energy and so funny. She is almost toilet trained and can climb onto the sofa. The fact she does not shed hair is a bonus.

Elinor - hope the bleed was only a scare..are you ok? 

LM - we couldn't agree on a name for ages. Greyd is fab. How has he been with the cats?

Driver & LM - hope things work out   

Shorts - if you can't find a plant, Holland and Barratt sell Aloe Vera gel   

GB - hope the visit with your Boss was ok?

Zahida - amazing pics on **! When do you get your results back from Mr G?

Coley - were you on gonapeptyl? that shut me down for months (though the lp did suit me, response on sp was even worse). Buselin (sp?) the one yo sniff, is supposed to be a more gentle down regulator. 

Anna - girl at work had an op for endo and was told she would be at her most fertile for the 12 months following. Because of the endo she has been classified as disabled, think its to do with the regular pain. Its good to see they are tackling it! 

Ocelot -enjoy pareee! 

LW - Toby is such a handsome boy! 

 to everyone I've missed

Sorry I've not been around much. Combination of being under pressure at work and being down over IF. AF is 2 days late, definately ov'd this month as kept checking my temp. Had horrific af pains 2 days ago but no sign of the ob. Before you ask, no way I can be pg unless its an immaculate conception! Back to Athens for LIT a week on Tuesday. Part of me wonders if its a waste of £ as the 1st two didn't work..but I have to give pooled donor a try. 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Anna-    , sorry you're feeling down xx
GreyD is not too bad with puss cats- he does chase a little  (usually Charlie ) but on the whole he's ok
J has just asked the vet if he can bath him and she said yes so he's havign his first bath in a bit!
xxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

LM - at least I have the pups are keeping me sane. Sounds he's getting on really well. Does greyd smell of kennels then? I bought a baby bath for benj when he was small! We bathe Benj once every 3 months, or when he's really starting to honk! 

Really need to get my **** into gear and do a food shop whilst the pups are flaked out. 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

he smells a bit like wet dog / farms        
But soon he'll be smelling very sweet


----------



## T0PCAT

ASB - think we get results from DR G in two weeks time.  Need to see him when Dr Eskander is there as go the go ahead for hysteroscopy from the insurance company - have u had one?

On holiday agin at the end of September - we are off to Octoberfest in Munich with some really good friends and then on to Salzburg and Vienna.  Counting down the days


----------



## AoC

GB, did I miss that you were in Cumbria or just forget it or what?  I'm up in the NW of the county.  

Have a lovely time, Beachy!

Purps, it's perfectly natural to be fed up of this stage - you've been an angel all through!  

Love GreyD as a name!

Good luck with the next round, Anna - and I hope a/f behaves herself.

Hi Zahida!  

Thanks for the hugs and good wishes.  

Bank holiday weekend, hooray!


----------



## Kittycat104

AOC - Pleased to hear you had some positive news at the gynae


LM - we need more photos of GrayD!


Anna - sorry you are feeling fed up.  Think we all know how that feels.  Glad the pups are keeping you on an even keel though   


Zahida - I was looking at your photos again yesterday - I soooo love the one of the flying puffin.


Shortie - how's the wound healing?  Did you track down the aloe vera plant?


GB - let's hope the sun stays with you all weekend.  It was grey, cold and raining here - I even put the heating on for a bit.


Tracey - camping sounds a bit of a nightmare, but glad you enjoyed it overall!  Very impressed at you going in the sea.  Enjoy your first sleep back in your own bed.


Heaps - exciting news re the house - always good to have a project to focus on.


Hugs to everyone else.


AFM - OTD is Tuesday.  I am actually off on my holidays tomorrow so it will be when I am away.  I am going with my girlfriends and families.  As usual, we will be the only childless couple, but they are about the only friends who spending time with their kids is not upsetting.  But not sure how easy a BFN will be to handle as I won't really be able to retreat away.  At least I will be able to drown my sorrows in a vat of wine without having to get up early and go to work.  Will try and get on and let you all know what the outcome is, but not sure what internet access will be like.


Had some spotting last night and this morning and the usual twinges and cramps every now again.  Also really emotional - cried twice yesterday - once whilst watching Mistresses, then again at a programme on Hurricane Katrina!!


L xx


----------



## Ourturn

Lou - how could I have missed you? The sypmtoms you are describing could be implantation        Mistresses was brilliant. 


Went to M & S to get a £10 meal deal, but our tiny local store was sold out mostly, so ended up spending £40! £10 of it was on a bottle of wine and another £10 was on 2 beef wellingtons. Delicious though! I blame it on their clever advertising

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Hope you all have a lovely bank holiday       


We are moving next wednesday......YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Just another four weeks to wait till i can officially go for my ice babies. I like those words...my ice babies.    Just gotta wait for af to turn up this time (been about 6 weeks again) then i can try and arrange dates.


Just a question for the older (ahem) ladies on here, do you sometimes think its all too much? That ur too old now? That its not really worth all all the hassle anymore? Or is it just me        Sorry im rambling, been at the jd again havent i


----------



## LV.

Shorts I often think it's too much and enough is enough and I'm apparently still young! For me I think it's self preservation mode to protect from more heartache. Still we soldier on and take the kicks in the teeth. 

Exciting about your house! So close now. When's the house warming?

I went to bed at 9.30pm last night, rock and roll

Morning all

Xx


----------



## AoC

Shortie: yes.    Sometimes I just feel like I've let IF eat enough of my life already - it's not entitled to any more.  I want to be happy again.

Louise, best of good luck.  I'm glad you're among friends, even if they are friends with kids.

Happy Bank Holiday weekend, everyone - I hope the sun shines on you, wherever you are.


----------



## Spuds

Morning )

Am alive and lurking  been a bit AWOL and drank like a fish but calming down now ) going to Cyprus next Friday so best behaviour at least till then lol

sending loads of love
XXXXXXXX


----------



## Kittycat104

Shortie - I was only thinking yesterday how angry I was that IF has stolen my happiness for the last three years.  Most of the time, I just want to say 'right, I've had enough now, will someone just make it GO AWAY!'


Anna - I loved Mistresses - thought that predictably Jess was pregnant before the IVF, but glad they made it a bit less predicatable.  Wasn't sure whether her and Simon were together in a friends way or a relationship way at the end though.


Jersey - enjoy your holiday!


Anyway, just packing my bag for my holiday.  Maybe Baby Purps will have arrived by the time I get home!


L xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Shortie.  I know my situation is very different as I have Max but thought I would let you know that I constantly think that at 45 I am too old to have a baby and that everyone will stare at me if I am lucky enough to get pg.  I look at every young mother and envy them and look at every older mother and wonder how old she is.  I think about how old I will be when the baby is X years old.  Every year since 40 I have said 'when I am 41 I will definately give him, when I am 42 etc, I then said 43 is my absolute cut off.  Now 45 is my absolute cut off and I will be 45 in November.
But, the thing that keeps me going is the thought that there are plenty of older mothers these days and If I don't continue trying, will I regret it in 5 years when it really is too late.  

Still at campsite, packed and ready to go.  DH and Max at fun park and I am in internet cafe waiting for them.  Cream tea on the way home which I am really looking forward to.  

Elinor.  Just wanted to say I am sending you positive vibes that all is OK at your next scan.  When is your next scan by the way?


----------



## fluffy jumper

And. Louise.  Sending you lots of good luck for OTD.


----------



## Ourturn

Shortie - There is a lady on another thread who is pg with twins at the age of 50! (de of course) I worry about that too. When I first started to ttc I thought that I woud have 2 kids (not babies) by the time I hit 40. I'll be 40 next year and have not even had no1   
I think the thing to remember is that we will be a much younger 40 something group than our parents were, healthier living, longer life expectancy etc, etc.
I think IF makes us feel older than we really are too. 
I have thought about giving up, but find the thought of a childless future too depressing. 

Tracey - a woman I know had a baby (naturally) at 46. Thought she was going through the change, to find out she was 3 months gone. Baby was born healthy. Unusual I know, but it still happens. 

Louise       

Happy Bank Holiday everyone

AF finally showed her face. Need to find chocolate.

Anna x


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

Just popping on to say hi   

Not had chance to read back yet so will try later when I have a spare few hours    

AFM - Had a fab weekend away with all of my old school friends in Spain last weekend, followed by a trip to Athens there and back on Tuesday....absolutely knackering! No flights from manchester so Paul had to drive us down through the night for me to get the 6.20am flight from Heathrow...got to Athens midday then straight onto a tram into the centre to get to the clinic; at the clinic for 3 hours and then back on the tram to the airport only to find that I had an hour and half delay there. Didn't touch down back in heathrow until 10.30pm and finally back home and in bed again at 2am to be up for work for 9...agghhh!!     that my LAD levels are sufficient now for me not to have to go back for another LIT treatment before tx in October. Going to re-test in 3 weeks so fingers crossed and I'm also hoping that by some samll miracle that my NK's have reduced with the LIT too so that i don't have to fork out for 2 lots of IVIG before we fly to Cyprus   

Had a bit of a meltdown along with my lovely friends Driver and LM re all the kafuffle surrounding the Dogus this week. Thankfully a phone call to Ayse in Cyprus put my mind at rest that there aren't any dodgy goings on happening out there and so I am now nervously excited about getting on with the tx now. God when I typed that my tummy did a little flip   

Hope everybody is having a nice bank holiday weekend   

Purps - Come on girly lets be having our new arrival   

LV - Couldn't agree more with your advice re getting immunes checked first. I only wish I'd have known the full extent of my problems before we wasted nearly 20K on IVF that was destined to fail. Hope you are ok my sweet, sending you lots of love xx

Lou - Good luck for testing


----------



## Spuds

Have new hair do - life is better )

spuds
xx


----------



## coley

Hi LadyV

Thank you so much for all the information that will keep me busy for a little bit    you are not the only personn to reccommend the Lister and I have emailed them so I will get a brochure.

I am seeing the consultant from my current clinic on Friday next week and I have already said I woould like immune testing done before going private and paying out loads of money that we dont have! so I will see what he says but if they wont budge regarding changing my treatment either then we will try the Lister once and go from there....dont want to rush into DE if I still have a chance!!

Almond - sounds like you have some amazing news congrats to you and thanks again for the link to this thread    Coley XXX


----------



## popsi

Hiya ladies

sorry not had time to read back, been out all day and just got home .... just calling in to say I hope your all having a nice bank holiday xx

shorts.... yep honey i was fed up with all the invasion and tx before we moved on, it was actually making me quite ill.... so i get you hun i really do xxx

     to you marvellous inspirational special ladies xxxxx

ps...Purps happy birthday darling ! xxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

yeahh happy birthday purps    

forgot to say it was my birthday on thursday sorry i forgot to tell you i even noticed no one posted on ** cuz i was fiddling with privacy etc omg such a looser i am .

Hope everyone is fine and doing ok ...    

love always

keeesh


----------



## purple72

Ca;ypso hunny VERY VERY happy belated birthday for Thursday! Big hugs xxxx


----------



## TryMeditate

hello all xxxxx

I just posted a new piece of research on the pr research thread. I thought it was worth posting it on here too ....IVA (In Vitro Activation). Hot off the press, this was released in August!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230320.new#new

Biggest hugs I can possibly give to you all.

LOL
Sam xxx


----------



## Donkey

Hello lovely ladies

I'm on the ferry on the way back from France, I haven't read back AT ALL so if someone could please give me a brief summary I would be grateful.   

Our gite was lovely, weather good but the holiday was marred by some very sad news.  On day 4 dh had a phone call from a local vet (at home) and our darling 8 month old kitten Henry had been run over     Thankfully someone took him to the vet and they traced us through the microchip.  Our housesitter feels terrible but it's not her fault.
I know you will understand our grief.  He has been at the vet all holiday and we are going home to bury him in the back garden now      

Take care and I will try and catch up soon

Lots of love, donkey xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Donks - I am so sorry about Henry, sad news.  I know how u are feeling we lost a 10 month old kitten to an RTA a couple of years, it was awful.  try to remember the good times with your puss and know that he had lovely life with u and was well loved.  

Calypso hun you are not a loser - happy birthday.


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

Donks     no words hunny. My heart goes out to you  

Cal ah love, a very belated birthday  

Purps thinkkng of you  

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## Bethany915

Donkey - I don't know you, but just wanted to say I'm so sorry to hear about Henry.  Big hugs to you   . What a horrible experience, especially when you were away at the time   .

I have four cats and I would be so sad if something like that happened.  Like Zahida says, you can try to comfort yourselves that you gave him a good home during his short life.

B xx


----------



## popsi

Donkey... I am so sorry about your cat honey, i would be devistated to our fur babies are so precious xxxx

much love to you all, its quiet here this weekend, hope your all have a  fab time xxx


----------



## almond

Donkey, so sorry about your precious little kitten    
xxx


----------



## purple72

Oh Donks sweetie, so sorry to hear about Henry     

No change here, just got back from a bike ride to the local country pub for dinner, which was lovely but still no sign of trouble    

Love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Purps and Calyspso - Belated birthday greetings! 

Donks - that is so very sad, I'm sorry         

LM - are you a full on doggy person yet?   

Hi everyone 
DH and I have decided we need to get Benj done....poor Benj   Have drunk way too much wine this weekend (she says tucking into a v large glass of merlot) and bought a pair of navy boots from a posh shop I really can't afford. Ahh well there have to be some perks to being childless and not having tx for a year! 

Anna x


----------



## Donkey

It's me again and another selfish me post....sorry but when you read it you'll understand why I can't wait to tell you.

OMG!!!  What an afternoon... You will never guess who is fast asleep on the sofa next to me but Bertie!!!!  Yes my cat that went missing on March 3rd!! 


I posted to you all from the ferry, thank for your lovely kind words about Henry.  It was very sad, we came home, dh dug a grave with Molly (who died in Jan after having her cancerours leg amputated...remember?) and we had a funeral, both of us kneeling on the lawn at the edge of this hole in the pouring rain, sobbing our hearts out.  It was very sad    but good to be able to bury him.

So I went in and checked the house phone for messages and there was a message from this morning from a national animal search website that we posted Bertie'e missing posters on, asking me to phone them.  They had received a call from a woman who was convinced she had seen Bertie at the lakes opposite our house in the derelict swimming pool that is all boarded up.  So I spoke to her (convinced she was a bit of a nutter to be honest) and she was lovely.  She saw him on weds and fed him sandwhiches when her son was sailing and guessed he was lost rather than feral.  Went back yesterday with food and found him easily and tried to get him in a box but he wriggles too much.  She looked on the missing cat website and recognised him and phoned.

So dh and I went over and split up to look for him.  I didn't find him but by the time i had done a circuit of the pool I saw dh driving out of the car park.  I managed to flag him down and he furtively said get in the car and was behaving oddly becasue Bertie was in the back!!!!!!!!!!!!

So he's covered in fleas, a bit thin and raggedy, hungry and thirsty but FINE.  I'll take him to the vet on Tuesday.

Poor Florence, Henry's sister is soooo confused.

What a day!!!  Grief for Henry and joy for Bertie.

xxx


----------



## Miranda7

WOW! What a brilliant thing to happen Donks! Awwwww. Love those sort of stories...

xx


----------



## Miranda7

Oh no! Just read back and read about henry - what a bittersweet day...


----------



## popsi

donks honey....its like a little miracle xxx

mir..how are you xx


----------



## Donkey

Morning   

I think Bertie had the best nights sleep last night we were too overwhelmed and kept checking he was on te end of the bed   

Yes popsi a bittersweet day.  I've been reading your posts and it's so lovely to see you so, so happy with princess   

Purps - I totally agree with Heaps hang out until tomorrow I'd MUCH rather have a September baby as a teacher   

Hi Heaps, thank you we're both well.  Good luck with the house move.  When we have a clear out dh sells stuff on ebay and has made quite a bit of money actually.

Laura thank you for your pm   

ASB  I hope you're feeling sronger than when I went away   

Shortie hope you've recovered fom your op   

Almond CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I'm soooo pleased for you   

Louise so, so sorry it was a bfn, take time to look after yourself    

Big hello to you all, Tracey, driver, LM, MIr, bethany, zahida, calypso, GB, nix, spuds, AOC, Malini...I know I've forgotten so many but my brain is fried.  Love you all.
xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning everyone   


What a lovely sunny day    


Donks so sorry to see your sad news yesterday     What good news this morning tho       


More packing and cleaning today, moving day wednesday    Oh god im gonna miss this house soooo much   


Hello heaps anna lm popsi mir almond purps and everyone. Hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## Little Me

Donks I am literally in floods of tears here.  That is a miracle
Wecome Homs Bertie and rest in peace little Henry
Just telling j why I'm crying my eyes out now  
Sooo happy for you  

Shorts im still laughing a lewis and his erm mounting   
Was lovely to see u all
Xxxxxx

Lou lots of love n luck for tomorrow  Hun xxxx

Anna- I'm getting to be full on doggy person yes Hun
Glad you've had a few drinks and treated yourself xxxxx


Love to all
Xxxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Heaps - a new puppy? how exciting  

Donks - that is incredible news about Bertie.  The story reminds me of some friends whose cat went missing for 10 months and someone saw her in local park.....give him lots of cuddles

Shortie - hope the packing ends soon

AFM - had an okish time in NI but found all the talk about kids and babies tough to deal with.  Its awful I feel as tho I need to avoid those situations all together now as I feel I have nothing in common with folk with kids.  had some sad news about a very good friend who had to have a termination at 22 weeks this year and has fibroids - she had a an AMH done which came back at 9 (not so bad) but consultant has told her to have IVF asap after she has fibroids sorted.  I am gutted for her as I would not wish IVF on anyone.


----------



## Little Me

Oh heaps I missed your puppy news  
How lovely xxx

Z- I know what u mean about feeling like nothing in common.  

Xx


----------



## calypso-sky

Hello team pr

Hi sam thanks for that info re poor ovarian failure shows a little change in diet can do more than make you loose weight. Thank you again  

Thanks for all my birthday wishes chicks        

Donks what abittersweet time ahhhhh glad bertie is home but wished henry did not go like that    

Shortie packing is good gives me a chance to  get rid of stuff i would have kept normally .... you might find something you thought you might have lost...


Little Me GreyD sounds a fab name hunny and I stalk him on ** ahhhh cutie

Purps purps bike ride  how did you manage that?      is it to bring on lil purps?

Hello Newbies    
heaps i love you lil chickie icon proper cute..

Zahida  i agree with LM nothing in common with these situations and they are hard to deal with     I find its getting easier for me to deal with my friends D..  3 months old now and can hold her head up on her belly.. i gave her a bath yesterday and massaged her tum was special but wished she was mine      
Hi Sobroody , tracey, driver, miranda,   

jersey       

AFM ive got bubbles ending in 999   noooo    ..  sending a sample to penny tomorrow is a sterile fish water testing tube as shops are closed so is docs any  advice on anthing else i can use? 

alert any one on microgynon? they are the devils own pill don't take em I was almost prescribed anti depressant last week only been on them for  3weeks plus they give bad hangovers and sore B**bs


----------



## elinor

Hello everyone

just a v quick post from me to say I am fine, Early Preg Unit emergency scan (bleeding etc) showed all was well - lovely little heartbeat, baby bigger than first scan and growing fine, measuring exactly at dates as they should be. Very reassured, but then went back to work and had more bleeding! So more calls to clinic and EPU - no more scans for at least a week, as they are sure all is well. Decided to stay away from here and just try to focus on other stuff, or I get too stressed, although I know how supportive and lovely you all are. No further upsets, so now three clear days of being fine (but sick as a very sick dog, and more tired than I can describe), so starting to be hopeful again...

Still waiting for midwife booking appointments and all that 'normal' stuff. Maybe when I reach those dates I can relax? Maybe once I hold baby in my arms?

Almond -   hope the wait till 12 weeks is going well for you.

Donks - so sorry to hear about Henry, but lovely news about your other pussy cat!

Everyone else - you are in my thoughts every day, I am hoping and praying you will be where I am (but less stressed about it!) very soon.

love
Elinor x


----------



## Kittycat104

Me post coming up:

OTD not til tomorrow but had brown spotting for last couple of days and now turned to red blood so pretty sure it's over.  Think will test tonight to put me put out of my misery.  Strange- never had early bleeds on 2ww before.

L x


----------



## purple72

Just a quickie, louise hunny, It ain't over till the fat lady sings, and please please please remember that evening wee's are not good for early testing, so whatever the test says, please test again in the morning with a first wee sample of the day chickie


----------



## Kittycat104

Me again.  Tested and as expected it was BFN.  But I will test again in the morning just to be sure but not expecting it to change.

L x


----------



## Donkey

Louise sorry, from my skimming I thought you had had a bfn.  So sorry to jump the gun...that will teach me to read properly and not skim, I feel terrible.  I pray that it was an implantation bleed.

xxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Louise - don't give up just yet.  Lots of ladies have had light bleeds during the 2WW.  

Calypso - you could make up your own saline, you need 9 grams table salt dissolved in 1 litre of boiled water which is then cooled in a airtight container.  otherwise have u got any sterile eyedrops?  

Hi LM - GrayD is very very cute

Purps - hope little purps decided to arrive on time

Elinor - good to hear all is going well so far, totally understand you wanting to stya off the thread and focus on yourself and the wee one.  Just don't become a total stranger


----------



## mag108

greetings 


Have read back and am desperate to keep in touch but just not much time to post....

a. tryin to limit my web time at night (migraines, eyestrain and house a tip!)
b. Been searching for a dress for my one of best friends wedding! (found one today, surprisingly, Phase eight! - always think of it as a bit fuddy duddy)
c. been away, seeing friends and family


Had a mini breakdown whilst away
Found out practically as I got into my sisters car as she collected me from the airport - that my younger brother's fairly new and young girlfriend, is , of course, you guessed, pg. I managed to hold face in front of sis, but as SOON asa I got out of the car I was in floods (was staying with good friend thankfully)...just felt like s**t, he wasn't even tryin, she is dead young...felt it should be me etc etc (she is lovely)...sisters v insensitive to it all, none asked did I fond the news difficult. Felt I should just jump straight back on the plane and never come back. It's the first baby in our family for 14yrs so they will all be ga ga about it. 


Elinor: I dont know if I have ever congratulated you! I am so happy for you. Apparentely what you are exp is very common. I can understand you being anxious, but hope you gte to rest a little easier with it all xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

louise are u having a blood test tomorrow?  There are a couple of ladies who have tested -ve on the OTD dand then tested +ve a couple of days later.  don't stop the drugs tomorrow and wait for results of blood test


----------



## mag108

Louise: I managed to cross post with you. Lets hop tomorrow brings better news, when is your OTD?


----------



## Kittycat104

Thanks for all your thoughts and Donkey, don't feel terrible.  OTD is tomorrow and not having bloods done as on holiday.  I didn't ever feel particularly hopeful this cycle because both the embies were not great quality.


----------



## purple72

Morning ladies!

Louise sweetie keeping everything crossed for you!

Love and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Züri

Hi all still reading and catching up, thinking of you all


Louise   


Purps think little one might be way too comfy in there 


x


----------



## purple72

Yes Zuri hunny, too bl00dy comfortable by half! not even my bikeride did the trick ;o) xx


----------



## Kittycat104

BFN this morning.  Just going to try and focus on holiday now and making the most of being able to drink.  Will think about next steps when I get back bit think it's probably going to be DE.  After three rubbish cycles, think it's pretty clear my eggs aren't up to much so not sure there is any point keeping trying with them.

L x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

Purps- thinking of you and getting excited     

Lou- Hun, so sorry-


----------



## popsi

Louise......... I am so sorry darling     

purps.. your not STILL here lol xx

LM..how are you hun and how is lush GreyD xx

all ok here... off for a walk now in the sunshine xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Louise -    a holiday sounds like a great idea, hope you and DH are Ok   

Purps -     to bike riding at 39 weeks pregnant   

Donkey -    for your loss, but amazing news that Bertie has been found   

Mag -    the world is not fair, not a day goes by where I don't hear something that makes me think that   

LM -   

Elinor -      that things continue going well for you     

Almond - How are you feeling?

Heaps - fab news on talking P round to a new puppy, you need to teach me how to do it


----------



## shortie66

Lou so so sorry darling         


Manic here cleaning like crazy phone already gone off still got internet and tv for now


----------



## purple72

Oh Louise hunny, so sorry sweetie xxx


----------



## LV.

Big hugs Louise... Enjoy the rest of your holiday and let your hair down


Donks - so sorry about your ickle kitty but amazing news at the return of Bertie. Welcome home


Mags - big hugs lady. Hope a big cry has made you feel a little better   


Driver - what's the latest with you? Are you off for snow babies soon? Hope AF and Dogus dramas are almost behind you 


Shorts - woo hoo for moving day! May you be the first of many "new house, new baby" stories


Almond - did you book another scan?


LM and Heaps - all this talk of puppies is getting too much for a girl pining after one


Missed loads I know...


AFM - Got my exam results today and did really well, came 2nd in the class so well chuffed. We have an appointment at Create tomorrow, pre cycle appt... not sure what it's for, think it's just to run you through the procedure of a natural cycle (which is hopefully pretty minimal!) and haematologist on Thursday to discuss my immunes results. 


Much love to team PR 


xxx


----------



## shortie66

Woooohoooooo lv congrats on your exam results, think you should rename yourself brainy bird      


Purps any sign of trouble yet           


Louise more        sweethearts, i hope ur being surrounded by love at the moment     


Gotta have a break my tum is killing me


----------



## theory

Hi there,
I've been reading your thread ALL morning (at work   and have taken a lot of strength from your stories.  I'm new around here, having just finished my first IVF cycle, converted to IUI due to poor response. I'm going to see my consultant tomorrow to talk about next steps, but I'm pretty sure, based on previous conversations, that she'll just propose the same (short) protocol.  Was wondering if anyone has had a similar experience and could share advice.

I'm no spring chicken (42), and my AMH is only 3.3, so I wasn't v. surprised to see that I didn't get many follicles. But the thing is, they both developed really, really fast-- when I went for a scan after only 4 days of injections (gonal-F at 300), they were already 16 mm and 18mm!  The people at the clinic were clearly surprised, too. That scan was on a Friday, and when I went back on Monday, they could see two other very small follicles, while the two leading ones had progressed, as had the lining. We decided not to do an egg collection given the low numbers.

Has anyone had a similar response? Is there anything I might propose as an alternative? When I spoke to a consultant on the phone (not ours, who was on holiday at the time, but a replacement), he suggested that there was nothing much to do differently...given my age and AMH. (My FSH and estrogen are both normal, incidentally- don't have the numbers with me, but they've always assured me that the fundamental issue is the eggs.)

Tx! K


----------



## popsi

LV...woo hoo well done you honey xxx

shorts...good luck for tomorrow sweetness xxx hope Lewis settles in well in his new home too xxx

theory... welcome someone with more knowledge than me will be along to help soon xx

heaps.. morning xx

love to everyone... sorry not much time, have a stroppy little one at the moment who is hating her new shoes and refusing to walk in them !! and me being determined is refusing to take them off !!! this stand off could last a while ... see you later ladies xxx


----------



## Little Me

Pops- I'm ok thanks love and so is little GD     

Shorts- take it easy Mrs   

Welcome Theory   

LV-well done you        

xx


----------



## LV.

Thanks girlies 

Theory - Welcome to the thread. I'm not sure there's any miracle cure that will get you more eggs (if you find it then please let us be the first to know!!) but at the end of the day it's quality not quantity that counts. There's tons of info about supplements that help with quality around. You will probably read lots about DHEA helping to improve egg quality, you can read all about that here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230320.0 and there's lots of other info on different protocols. SP tends to be better for PRs, some clinics will also try a flare approach giving you the BCP for the month prior, it's trial and error unfortunately. If it were me I'd still go for EC even with 2 eggs. Well I only ever seem to get 2 eggs so I don't have much choice! Hope that's a starting point for you

LadyV xx


----------



## shortie66

Hiya heaps hows things going with you          Hmmm i remember saying lewis wouldnt be allowed upstairs   


LM lewis is missing you      


Nearly finished cleaning the windows just the kitchen ones left to do    I asked scottie to bring me a sandwich back from cafe cos im starving, he asked what i wanted and i couldnt make up my mind so told him to surprise me. He surprised me ok....he forgot to bring me one      He's gone off to get some more boxes as we've almost run out, so i've told him to pick me a mcdonalds up instead


----------



## H&amp;P

shortie66 said:


> He surprised me ok....he forgot to bring me one


    yummy to Mcdonalds, we had a KFC for tea yesterday, diet really must start again today 

Heaps - I'm Ok thanks, on last day of the primulut today so hopefully AF will show her face in the next few days (don't know what we will do if she doesn't  )

Louise - more of these for you and DH 

LV - fab news on the exam results, you swot you


----------



## Little Me

Shorts- as lovely as Lewis is.........he's just not my type     

I'm STARVING


----------



## popsi

oh shorts... McDonalds sounds yummy... LM i am starving too.... Shorts... what you having 

driver i had KFC yesterday too... want another one now


----------



## shortie66

Popsi 1/4lbr cheeseburger fries and a coke.   


LM lewis is heartbroken       


AM my diets starting again on monday


----------



## popsi

oh shorts...now i really want one     ..enjoy honey..... i am starving LOL !


----------



## shortie66

popsi its gone already      trouble with mckies is i could always eat another one straight after. Oh well i have 2 walnut whips in the fridge for later


----------



## theory

Thanks for the welcome, everyone! I've been reading the various boards on research and diet etc. Haven't come across many situations like mine (the fast, but limited response), which is what makes me wonder what next. But I do understand that it's all very individual and can vary so much from cycle to cycle. Maddening.

Has anyone done a cycle with "estrogen priming"? Something I ran across today as supposedly good for PRs?


----------



## LV.

Hi Theory - Dr Sher at SIRM offered me EPP if we wanted to cycle with them again. Malini, who's not posting at the moment, did EPP and had less of a response on that protocol and the clinic said to her they do see a drop in egg numbers sometimes on EPP, again they strive to maintain quality. Have a look at Dr Sher's blog www.ivfauthority.com/search/label/estrogen%20priming. His blog is a mine of information

You can have a free phone consult with Dr Sher at SIRM which might be worth considering if you want to discuss EPP. Even if you don't cycle with him you can have half an hour on the phone and it won't cost anything

xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## mag108

LV: thks and good luck tomorrow
Theory: welcome! You will find lots on here I am sure


Louise: I am so so sorry hun. sending you a huge hug. This road is such a difficult one. x


----------



## Donkey

Louise big        Im so sorry xxxxx


----------



## almond

Hi folks, bad news I'm afraid, our precious baby has died, no heartbeat any more 

Louise - I'm so sorry   

xxx


----------



## calypso-sky

oooh almond             why is this happening to us here


----------



## calypso-sky

so sorry louises           

team pr hug


----------



## Rural Chick

Almond - I'm so sorry. Please look after yourself and your DH.             

Louise - sorry that it hadn't changed today.


----------



## purple72

Oh Almond sweetie, words cannot express how sorry I am for you and DH!

Wish things were different hunny,


----------



## popsi

oh Almond darling.... i was not expecting to see such sad news from you... my thoughts are with you and your DH honey


----------



## LV.

Almond petal


----------



## Züri

Almond i am so very sorry    I just don't understand why this keeps happening to you lovely ladies, beyond gutted for you   xx


----------



## AoC

Louise I'm so sorry, hon. Wishing things were different for all of us.

Almond, I can't believe it, it's so horrible. I'm just so sorry, sweetheart. Know we're thinking of you, and we're here if you need to talk.

LV, you over-achiever you! Congratulations on your exam results, that's brilliant!

Welcome Theory/K. I'm so sorry your cycle didn't go according to plan - it's so frustrating and demoralising! I'm afraid I'm no expert, but just wanted to say hi, and sorry, and good luck!



Heaps said:


> AoC what have you been up to? I bet the Lakes was glorious this weekend!!


Sore point, Heaps! I spent the first half of the weekend recovering from a/f, then we swept the chimneys, then I spent that GLORIOUS GORGEOUS bank holiday Monday inside, at the computer, slogging through some (writing-related) work that needed doing, glaring out the window. GRRRRRRR!!!

Good luck wit the a/f wait, Driver. 

For the record, I'm starving too! Had a sudden accumulation of unwanted weight, and I'm trying to jettison it. 

Sad for team PR today.


----------



## shortie66

Almond darling im so so sorry sweetheart, this really is beyond cruel.


----------



## beachgirl

Almond, so sorry hun


----------



## mag108

Almond: What sad news hun    . I am so so sorry to hear that news.
Please make sure you et some time out to be upset and let it all out. You may not feel like it but you will recover from this, remembering your little one. xx


----------



## Donkey

Almond, there are no adequate words      

xxxxx


----------



## Donkey

LV well done, girlie swot, go to the top of the class   
xxx


----------



## purple72

Congrats LV meant to say so before, all your hard work has paid off xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Almond - so so sad to read your post.  There are no words but I am thinking of you.  Life is so utterly cr*p sometimes.

L x


----------



## shortie66

Louises and Almond thinking of you both this evening.       Am so sad for you both    


All packing done, just gotta hoover and clean floors 2mo and were outta here.  Feeling a bit sad but at the end of the day its a house and not many people stay in the same house forever. Just sad in a way that there was never our baby here    hopefully the new house will bring us some good luck   


Night night ladies hopefully catch up with u all tomo even if it is via phone


----------



## calypso-sky

well done smarty lv puled it off you did     

new house new start shorts      


sent sample to penny at serum to day price gone up to 222 euros who made that up     no fees as free transfer for me that was my birthday money


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Just popped on to see how you had all been doing over the holiday weekend.....

Almond I am so incredibly upset for you and so shocked, it was the last thing I had expected to see. I cannot imagine the pain you feel in your heart right now, your grief must be palpable. My love goes out to you and your DH at this very tough time. Here for you . xxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Louise hun - I am desperately sorry at your news, I was hoping better for u

Almond -     oh sweetie I wish it had been different news for you too

LV - what a clever girl u are.  well done u

Shortie - good luck with the move tomorrow


----------



## Ocelot Cub

So incredibly upset and sad for our Almond x 

Donks - cannot believe it how horrible to have lost your kitten in such a way. I really cannot believe what came next though with the return of your missing cat!! That must be such a comfort. Your emotions must be all over the shop xx

Mags - so so sorry about having to go through receiving such upsetting news. Its so hard to hear that stuff and even harder when those around you are not sensitive to it xx

LV - congrats teachers pet!!! 2nd in class pretty damned impressive, bet the person that came 1st wasn't going through all this sh!te either, plus getting married during the course!! The sky is the limit for you young lady xx

Shorts honey - good luck with the move - yes I often wonder if my flat has brought us bad luck, is emitting some poisonous toxins that are supressing my ovaries, madness I know but still want to get the f out of here in the hope that a new home will bring us better luck!! xx

LM - Glad you and your doggy are bonding and that you are enjoying being a doggy person! xx

Love and hugs all round, especially to our Almond, I know your heart must be breaking right now.

A xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all, have just caught up and am so sad to read Almond and Louise's news   

Almond, am absolutely gutted for you lovey, I don't know what to say   how devastating  sending you huge   

Louise, so sorry it didn't work hon, I know you didn't expect it to but it is just as hard when you see that negative test sending you huge  also and please let me know if there is anything I can do to help you again via PM hon 

Sorry I have been such a rubbish poster, I do think think of you all every day and you are always in my  and positive   

Love always

S xxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Almond - Hun I am absolutely gutted to read your news this morning, my thoughts are with you and your DH, we are here whenever you need us, take care, lots of love


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Team PR, just wanted to send a big hug     to everyone


----------



## wishy-washy

Almond -I'm so sorry to read your news   , its just so so unfair    take care of yourself     

Louise -    to you too, really wish it could have been different    

Donkey -    for loosing your kitten but so glad you got your long lost cat back. 

Such a sad time for PRs praying for happier times for you all.

Wishy-Washy xxx


----------



## Little Me

Oh dear god, Almond hun, only just logged on.               I don't now what to say, I'm shocked and so very very sad for you and hubby. This is the worst news          

Lou     

What a very sad time again here   

Shorts all the luck in the world for your new home   

love to all
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Almond - you are still very much in my thoughts darling       . This is too cruel and more than anyone should have to deal with. Much love and masses of hugs


----------



## elinor

Morning everyone

Almond -    so so sorry to hear your news. I have only just logged on and was hoping for positive news. Nothing I can say, but we are all here for you sweetheart. 

Louise - sorry your outcome wasn't what we all wanted for you. Sending   . Hope you are getting through this ok and that DP is being supportive.

LV - congrats on your brainyness! 2nd in the whole class! Great to know that what you want to do is also something you will be brilliant at doing. Hope the next year carries on as well!

Everyone else - I am thinking of you, I just cannot focus on remembering stuff at the moment and getting through the days at work without dozens of trips to the bathroom (m/s not great - but at the same time I realise how lucky I am to be here every day) is a priority. Hope you are all doing ok. So sad we are having a run of disappointments and dreadful news after good starts. Pleased we have our inspiration around still - Miranda, Popsi, Laura, Steph, Sam and all the others - and our current mums-to-be (Purps - hope you are doing well!, Wishy-washy and Zuri    hugs to you all).

Sending some team PR group hugs too:     and i hope when all the movers have their new homes sorted we can start to see an autumn of better news. 

Oh, and welcome Theory/ K - i am usually better at personals than this but part of my brain seems to have left the planet at the moment.

All best wishes and love and hugs
Elinor xx


----------



## almond

Morning everyone, thank you so much for your kindness, and more than that thank you so much for hoping for us. It means the world   

I feel numb tbh, and I think this might be the easy part, feeling numb and sorting things out, and when everyone is saying they are sorry. I'm terrified of the days and months ahead. I woke up early this morning trying to understand it, trying to work out what happened to our embryo which was so strong at the beginning. I worry it's immunes, and then I worry it's my fault, that by all my worrying and anxiety I've made it happen    The clinic want us to get an erpc and chromosome testing and I'm trying to sort it out, but worried about the money. Am devastated for my DH.  

No idea what's next for us, and can't face going there at the moment. But a natural miracle is unlikely, and I don't know if I have the emotional, physical or financial resources to go through any more OE cycles - with only 2 eggs getting pg was a miracle, but the miracle wasn't to be   

So sorry for the me post, thinking of you all as always and thank you so much again
xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

I'm so so sorry Almond     
 xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MoxieMommy

Hi Girls

I'm sorry to hear all the sad new you have.     We're with you Almond and Louise...

Maybe some pixie dust is also needed    

Donkey - I also have kitties and they have been my life line through this all - I can't imagine your pain - big  

AFM - I went to my RE yesterday to talk about what's next. I'm feeling down today because everything in general seems so negative. She pretty much pooh poohed anything I came up with. She said that there is nothing we can do to improve egg quality. So now I'm not sure what to do. What are you ladies doing to improve egg quality? 

As well, I was wondering if I could get some advice on protocols

My two cycles produced 3-4 eggs each and 2-3 fertilized - With this kind of response what type of protocol might work for someone my age (39)?

Any help is great!

xxx Moxie


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Almond - NOT your fault darling. Your concern and anxiety could not have caused this. Please try to put this out of your head, I know its hard not to beat yourself up though, this is something we are all very good at! It is often something that can never be explained and I am not diminishing its importance by saying that it is just terribly bad luck     You and DH must work your way through this now without putting yourself under any pressure to plan the next step. You are in the middle of something here that needs to be processed and only after time has passed will the next step become clear. Lots of love. A xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Almond    there's nothing I can say apart from hugs and thinking of you and DH, life is just so so cruel


----------



## Little Me

Almond love, please don't blame anything on yourself, this is hard enough for you both without the added stress of that. this is NOT your fault. Hun,. I have to say, what woman on this thread- or even 3d's who are preggers don't worry- I for one am certain I would be a wreck of nerves/ worry/ etc etc.
I feel so bloody helpless, and so fing angry that this has happened. It's not right.     
Here if you need me for anything
   

ladies, it makes me     that so many of us always have to think of the next plan in this hateful journey.
Why can't we just be happy without the pain of planning , sh it finances, heartbreak , sadness and all the rest of the cr ap that goes with this


----------



## popsi

so much sadness amoungst team PR at the moment... its simply not fair at all    

I know its easy for me to say but for anyone it helps remember that there are other ways to complete your family and if i can be any help to anyone at all please just call on me

Huge        all round


----------



## H&amp;P

popsi said:


> I know its easy for me to say but for anyone it helps remember that there are other ways to complete your family and if i can be any help to anyone at all please just call on me


 can I call on you to beat my DH round the head with a baseball bat  as I wish I could talk him into that route.


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All not been on here for a few days and sorry this a bit of a me post.

Almond.  On my god I am so sorry my darling.  Life is really crap.  I know whatever I say will  not make you feel better but just know I am thinking of you.  I am still having good and bad days myself and I find trying not to think too far ahead helps.  I just do my best to struggle through.  Sending you and your DH     

Louise so sorry for your BFN.  It really does suck.  Sending you     too.

Spuds Hope you are bearing up okay.  You are one strong woman.  I really look up to you. Not long till your holiday, you enjoy it cos you deserve it.

Sorry for crap personals but not been on here for a few days so to far behind.  Hi to newbies and everyone else.

AFM had first morning back at work today and made a right tit of myself.  I was so nervous I could not get through the double door to the room I work in.  It took it out of me walking through reception and corridors to my room so was standing outside the double doors trying to gee myself up, felt all panicy and ended up crying.  In the end one of the bosses came out and saw me and he walked me to my desk.  God I am such a drama queen.  The time dragged, felt like everyone was looking at me like a freak, was pleased to get home.  My colleagues were really nice but I just kept crying.  Was only in a morning.  The only good thing was that cos I have been off all my passwords to my computer need reset so completed a form for that and now await my boss to send it off to IT.  So did no work this morning just sat with a colleague helping her with her work and trying not to cry really.  Hopefully tomorrow will be better.

Also finally wrote a letter for little Stan to go in his memory box.  Been putting it off cos finding it difficult at times to let go.  This is what I wrote.

As soon as you appeared in our lives as a little pink line you were loved.
We never knew if you were a boy or a girl but your dad nicknamed you little Stan
Your daddy used to speak to you everyday, talking to my stomach 
In those few short weeks we had you, you gave use so much hope and joy
Your little heart could not hold on so you had to say goodbye.
You will always have a hold and special place in our hearts
You have left a tiny scar that will never fully heal.
But when we look to the sky at night we see you.
You are the brightest star shining down on us.
We will both miss you and love you forever
Until we meet again
Love Mammy & Daddy

As Always Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Little Me

Oh GB        Just beautiful


----------



## Ginger Baby

Thanks Little me I agonised over what to write cos wanted it to be perfect.  I know it doesn't rhyme or anything but just wanted Stan to know exactly how we felt about him.

Thanks again

Ginger Baby


----------



## wishy-washy

Ginger Babay, that is just beautiful and so perfect it made me cry. That's just how I feel about the little one we lost. Hugs for you     I think you're doing amazingly well and hope tomorrow at work you will feel stronger. I was exactly the same after I went back after my m/c.     

Almond, don't blame yourself as others have said this isn't your fault. It will of course take time to realise that once the hurt and pain subsides.     

Today I stood outside my hospital main entrance trying to get a signal on my phone and found myself stood in the same spot that I stood last year when I rang my DH in floods of tears to tell him my cycle had been cancelled and had been told I had low ovarian reserves and wouldn't be able to have biological children of my own and that it was unlikely that the clinic would treat us again. It brought tears to my eyes remembering how desperate and lost I felt back then. Today I stood there having just been told that in 5-6 weeks I should be a mum of twins. I hope that the heartache you are all feeling at the moment can be replaced with happiness and joy in the future.

  to you all.

Love Wishy-Washy xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Thanks Wishey Washy Glad you like Stans little poem.  Seeing your post gives me hope.  I have just got to stay positive and     that in a year or so I will be in a different position and have a baby.

Almond None of this is your fault.  Try not to torture yourself.  I know how hard it is I still have days where I think what did I do wrong, did worrying make the miscarriage happen but I know it didn't.  You take care and be kind to yourself.  Thinking of you.     

Ginger Baby


----------



## T0PCAT

Oh Almond - it is natural to think this way but you did nothing wrong hun.  It is so awful the situation you are in. 

GB beautiful poem


----------



## Züri

Almond still here thinking of you, so so sad this has happened to one of you lovely ladies again but please do not blame yourself, I worried like mad (as i told you) in the first 12 weeks, it's a very common and natural reaction, it is nothing you have done wrong, it's just a cruel and horrible thing  i hope you can move on again when you have gotten over this because your amazing body has proved it can get pregnant with those 2 special embies, it's just this time it was cruelly not meant to be - massive hugs and thoughts to you and your husband xxx


Lousie I am so sorry your result was not to be either xx


Ginger baby, lovely words  xx


Shorts hope your move went well xx


Hello everyone else, so sad about all this sad news - i don't understand the injustice of it all


xx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Just a quick post while Dh is in the shower.

Thanks to Zahidae and Zuri for your kind words.  Also Zahidae I promised you my recipe for banana and blueberry muffins so here it is :-

Ingredients
300g self raising flour
1tsp bicarbonate of soda
100g light muscovado sugar
50g porridge Oates plus 1 tbsp for topping 
284ml of butter milk or pouring yogurt ( I usually use pouring yogurt, Rachel's organic one cos can't get butter milk here in back end of Cumbria !!)
5 tbsp light Olive oil
2 egg whites
150g punnet of blueberries
2 Medium bananas the riper the better

1 Heat oven to 180/fan 160c/gas 4 and line a 12 hole muffin tin with muffin cases.
2 Tip the flour and bicarbonate of soda into a large bowl.  Hold back 1 tbsp of sugar, then mix in the rest with the flour and  50g oats.
3  Make a well in the centre
4 In a separate bowl mash the bananas until nearly smooth.  Sir in the yogurt/buttermilk, oil and egg whites into the mashed banana until evenly combined
5 Pour the banana mixture into the well gradually stirring it in with a wooden spoon.  It will look a bit lumpy and maybe have bits of flour visible but don't be tempted to over mix it.
6 Tip in the blueberries and give one more stir
7 Divide the mix between the cases, they will be quite full, then sprinkle the tops with the final tbsp of the oats and the rest of the sugar
8 Bake in the oven for around 18 to 20 mins until risen and dark and golden.  Cool for 5 mins in the tray before lifting to cool completely.

These muffins are not dead sweet cos they are healthy eatting ones, only 202 calories per muffin.  So if they are not sweet enough I usually make some vanilla icing to put on the top cos my dad has a sweet tooth and not sweet enough for him     

Enjoy

Ginger Baby


----------



## T0PCAT

GB - bless you for remembering   .  Will buy some bluberries tomorrow


----------



## Ourturn

Almond - I am so very sorry for you and dh         Just remember this WAS NOT your fault     

Louise - so sorry it was a bfn        

Gingerb - well done for making it into work   Lovely poem

LM - has greyd chewed you out of house and home yet?   If he nips you say 'oooow 'very loudly...that's how they learn not to do it

Wishy - glad to hear all is well!

Popsi - love the shoes!

Steph & RC - love the new pics on **

Love to everyone   

Work is v stressfull. Was trying to finish up this evening when a girl told me she was pg (one week behind were I would have been had I not mc'd   ) She wanted me to be the 1st to know as she nows about my mc's. Which I appreciate..BUT then she went on and on for 30 mins about how awfull she feels, symptoms etc etc ect. Then she said I had to tell you as I was sure you knew as i think I'm showing...I told her the uterus does not pop out until 12 weeks and the weight gain is probably down to the pack of pringles she is eating daily.
She is my age and I should be happy for her...it was an accident and she will be doing it alone as her partner sounds like a prize pillock BUT I am sooooo jealous. Cried the whole drive back home....so unfair..

Sorry for the moan

Anna x


----------



## T0PCAT

Anna    there really are some tactless people in this world


----------



## mag108

Ginger: well done for getting back to work. It cant have been easy. The poem is beautiful! 


ALmond: It's natural you blame yourself but really there is nothing you could have done. It will take some time to heal but you will feel better. xx


AnnaSob: Thats tough hun...you really don not need that. We say it on here alot and it is true. People just dont get it.


X


----------



## Ourturn

Theory - sorry meant to say welcome   Most of us would go ahead with ec with two big follies...its quality over quantity. Its unlikely you will be able to increase the number of follies, but dhea may increase egg quality. macca and spirulia suplements  are meant to help too.

Thanks Mag and Zahida...know you girls understand


----------



## Swinny

Almond       I am so very sorry honey. I am devastated for you and DH. Life is so cruel. I have no words my love as they are just so inadequate. I am thinking about you both and sending you lots of love and   

Lou     I was so hoping that things could have been different for you    Take care of yourself and again, you're in my thoughts xxxx

GB - Stan's poem is so lovely xx

So much sadness on here at the moment, it's about time we caught a break!

Jersey - how you doing sweetheart?? xx

Anna - Totally know what you're saying sweetpea. It's rough and so sh*t as we have to spend so long in work each week. Sending you a massive hug and a big smily brave face to put on when you're in her company. People just don't get how much it hurts xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Back on line at last, move went ok just trying to settle in now   


So sorry to see all the sadness on here at the moment, Almond Ginger Baby Louises Spuds my heart goes out to all you brave special ladies.


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie -


----------



## Little Me

Shorts - how did it go hun?   

AM   

Almond           

Anna- hun,   - I had the same from my hairdresser for an hour, I nearly cracked and said pls can we change the subject but instead I just nodded and smiled then cried in the car like you   
GreyD is doign well, yep, have done the loud Owwwoo a few times!
We have doggy training every thursday evening for 7 more weeks 
Hows your little ones?
xxxx

GB   

love to all
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

ps- anyone heard from Purps?


----------



## theory

So sorry for the pain people have been enduring here. I know we don't 'know' each other, but my thoughts are with you...

I went to see my consultant yesterday (I"m at the Lister, btw), and she told me that she often sees a pretty rapid, but limited (1-3 follicles) response to the stimulation among older women...She also said there's not much they can do about it.  

I mentioned the estrogen priming protocol, and she said she'd tried it with at least one patient who had a *worse* response than she'd had on previous cycles, so she didn't recommend it. She also didn't think going over 300 on the gonal-f (my dose) made any positive difference.  I kept pushing her for something different, anyway, and so we're trying a cycle without (if understand this correctly), downregulation -- no Synarel sniffs. But I'll be doing an injection to precent ovulation. Has anyone given this kind of protocol a try? 

I'm feeling less and less optimistic- and I was't very optimistic to begin with....I'll be 43 is November, and I'm very spooked by the number, you know? Somehow getting pregnant at 42 sounds reasonable, where 43 seems mad...


----------



## AoC

All my love, and gentle, soothing, hugs to our Team PR ladies who're grieving.

Sorry to post and run, but I know you'll understand...

We're a team of three at work, doing the same stuff from different locations.  One of my two colleagues just announced she's pregnant.  I'm happy for her, and it's going to be one lucky baby (she's a fun, fierce, dedicated mum to her existing daughter, and just got married to her new man) but it really cut me up.  I hated how much it upset me and made me angry about our situation.

But... it just cut me up for one evening.  This morning I posted off our acceptance of a place at an adoption info evening and felt much better.  Times past, a knock back would have knocked me back for a week.  

I think that's progress.

Anna, for your similar experience.  Is there something in the pregnancy hormones that makes fertiles have a tact-ectomy as soon as they get preggers  And LM, sorry about your hairdresser.  WHY don't we just learn to say, "f**k off"  In a tactful way, of course....  ;-)

Now I've started to get irritated by the way my fave cooking and lifestyle mag seems to always to its readers as if it's a given they have kids.  Grrr.

GB, I'm grinning at not being able to get buttermilk in Cumbria.... along with anything else remotely different or gourmet or cutting edge!  LOL!  OTOH, I got to drive to work alongside Bassenthwaite Lake this morning, and yesterday there were magical Avalon-mists wreathing through the sunlit oak trees of Brundholme wood, and kissing the dew-slick meadow-grasses....

Shorts, how is it?  Did you survive?  :-D

LM, I was wondering where Purps was.  Fingers crossed!

Hugs, Theory.  I know what you mean about ages.  I know I'm relatively 'young' at 36, but frankly I feel like the idea of getting pregnant for me is mad anyway.  I keep thinking, "I should feel young," when actually I feel dowdy, ground down, middle aged and damaged.

But not all the time.  Not all the time.


----------



## purple72

I'm still here ladies, just had man fitting doors all day yesterday so was not able to get on line!

Think my little cat is sensing something, was in the kitchen last night, and after having new lino fitted a few weeks ago we have no kick boards in the kitchen, anyway candy can in with another little gift! a small little mouse which she dropped at my feet! I grapped for the dustpan and brush but the little bugger ran underneath the cupboards! cue me fon my hands and knees trying to see where it went! (of course DH was at work!) obviously on hands and knees meant I couldn't even see under the cupboards so had to lie on my belly, got torch and long stick and finally managed to encourage mouse out, got it in dustpan and out it jumped again!

20 mins later after sliding around the kitchen floor and I managed to capture my little 'gift' which I deposited in the garden! You have got to love our fur babies haven't you?!?!? I wouldn't recommend it for anyone who is 39 weeks plus but hey I hoped it might make little one decide to come out, but NOoooooo such luck!

Don't worry ladies, I will definately let you know when things kick off, I have several mobiles numbers of you wonderful ladies, so will keep in touch even if I cannot get to comp!

Anyway, hope my little 'gift' story has made you smile as I know there is so much sadness on here at the moment, and although I'm reading, I'm finding it hard to post when I just wish all of you ladies were having the journey's you DESERVE not the one's you are getting at the moment!

Love and lot's of hugs to YOU ALL xxxxx


----------



## AoC

*G*  I can totally picture you rolling around on the floor with an ickle mouse!  LOL!  Thanks for that one, Purps.


----------



## Little Me

Purps     
Oscar brought me a bat last year   

AOC


----------



## purple72

aren't our fur babies just the best      a bat for goodness sake!

Morning LM and AOC xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Oh Almond.  I am so sorry to read your news. I can imagine how devastated you must feel.  Rest assured there is nothing about your state of mind which would have caused this.  Just think, when I was in v early pg with max, probably about 5-6 weeks Marcus, Kate and Toby were killed and Max was a text book pregnancy and doesn't even seem to have any emotional issues connected with me grieving and running round after/worry about Steve during his whole pg.
IT IS NOT IN ANY WAY YOUR FAULT.
My heart goes out to you.

Ginger and Jersey.  I hope you are managing to feel a little stronger day by day.  Ginger, I hope your day at work goes better today than it did yesterday.  I found that once I was at work getting into a task it really helped take my mind off things.

Theory.  I really emphathise with your feelings about your age.  I used to have a real thing about 43 being too old whereas 42 was acceptable.  I now feel the same about 45 (which I will be in November).

Donkey. I received your package.  Thank you so much, I hope it helps as I haven't ov'd this month and I am on day 17.

Louise.  How are you coping?  I can't remember if I have already said how sorry I am that you got a BFN.

LM.  OMG a bat.  Was it alive.

Purps.  Trouble will arrive when he or she is good and ready I'm afraid.  I tried everything with Max and he was still 2 weeks late.  I went to a disco at 43.5 weeks, ate fresh pineapple, had reflexology, 3 sweeps by the midwife.

Sorry I have to run.  I have been madly busy at work since the holiday, this weekend I have to work all weekend at a challenge event on exmoor (marshalling not participating) then a really busy week next week.

I am thinking of all of you.


----------



## H&amp;P

Purps - You rock    Bike riding and rolling around catching mice. Bet you can't wait to meet your LO   

We had 2 of the biggest spiders I have ever seen in my life in our house on Wednesday night, the first one was actually blocking my route into the kitchen (OK slight exagerration but it was "mahoosive"   ), DH is a right wuss so as it was raining and I was about to go to bed I am embarrassed to say it got squashed rather than relocated outside, then when we had gone to bed and were both reading (I know exciting life we lead) DH suddenly jumped up as there was another one about twice the size of the 1st on our curtains, (no kidding it was "double mahoosive"), now in my PJ's so again it did not get caught (not sure I would have found anything to catch it under without squashing it's legs) but the hoover was handy so it got sucked in there and made a reounding thud as it went up the tube    I will now await the lectures for being cruel to animals    I do normally catch them but on this occassion failed.


----------



## fluffy jumper

good on you Driver.  You can tell I am not a big animal lover!

I meant to say on my previous post.  What about the statistic that says over 90% of pregnancies continue after seeing a hearbeat.  That stat is defintely not holding up for poor team PR.  so sad for everyone, why is life so f.,,,, sh1t and unfair


----------



## popsi

AOC...Woo hoo well done that lady !!!! .. I remember what i felt like sending the forms out honey xxxx so excited for you 

Purps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF ...take care lady LOL !! i think baby purps is way to comfy in there hun xx

Tracey... you work very hard take care honey xx your little boy is gorgeous on hols ! xxx

OH spiders i hate them and sorry i have to see them dead if they here...bad i know as i love animals but have total irrational fear ! 

right off again now as Baking, washing curtains, ironing and cleaning and have AF from hell !! maybe not the best plan to do so much ....hmmmm how where are them strong pain killers i need !!

later ladies xxxx


----------



## AoC

Hugs, Popsi!  You know my level of a/f sympathy runs high!  

Driver, a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do!  We're currently running at Large Spider #8, with about a 50/50 split between eaten by cats and relocated over the road!  It's the time of year when they start coming in.... HATE it.


----------



## almond

Hi all, thank you so much again for all your lovely messages to me, and thinking of us   I've appreciated all of your replies, each and every one of them, and been really touched. I don't know what I would do without the support on here, and my 3D friends going through this (but I wish none of us were). Even if I'm not posting, I know you're all out there, and it's such a huge comfort.

My brain's a bit scrambled so still not so good on the personals but just a quick few

Shortie - great news about the house move, looking fwd to seeing pics on **, and I hope you're not feeling too tired and lap healing   Hope the dog got fed   

Anna - so so sorry about the pg work colleague. It's just too much, I really felt for you for when I read that   

Lm - same with you for the hairdresser   

And AOC - same with your work colleague - but how I loved that the next day you felt better, and posted off your form. I'm so excited for you

Popsi - thank you so much for your reminder, and you are a true inspiration to me. For reasons I won't go into on the thread, I have a real worry that we wouldn't qualify for adoption if we tried, and it terrifies me, because it is something I am very much open to. I love hearing your stories on here, and seeing your little girl on **   

Theory - sorry not to have welcomed you before now. It is true that a fast response can be normal in PRs and there is something which happens called the "runaway follie" as well where one follicle grows fast at the expense of others. It is something to do with hormone levels being out of kilter at the end of the cycle before, and can be common in PRs. If you are interested in protocols like EPP, I would encourage you to read up on Sher's blog and possibly post a question on his site or even do a free consult - can feel intense, but you get lots of information out of it

Heaps - hope you have a lovely and very well deserved holiday

GB and Spuds - thinking of you so much, and GB thank you for sharing your beautiful personal thoughts with us   

As for me, bit of a horrible day really. I had to go to the NHS EPU to confirm mc. Outside there was a couple leaving the hospital with their new baby, and it felt unbearable seeing them. I sat in the waiting room for nearly 2 hours just crying (luckily DH came after abt half an hr), and as expected mc was confirmed. They agreed to do an ERPC for us tomorrow morning, but they wouldn't do chromosome testing and so we have to take a sample ourselves    We then had to go back to see the nurse, so pretty much been there all day.

So it's ERPC for us tomorrow at 7am, and I can't quite get my head around the fact that it's all ended like this    

It breaks my heart seeing DH so sad and I have to be honest and say that right this minute I feel like I'm trapped in a living hell. I don't know how to carry on, all the while watching people around me giving birth, pregnant, enjoying their families. I'm so sorry to bring the thread down, and please don't feel you have to reply to me - it just helps to say it somehow. I feel like I'm giving a voice to the sadness and grief of infertility - which seems to be largely hidden and secret and not really acknowledged by society - and somehow it helps. But I really hope I'm not hurting anyone else by posting. You know me well enough anyway, I'll probably be back to lurking soon    and promise to be less verbose and miserable if not 

Love to you all
xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Almond -      oh sweetie I know what you mean about feeling as tho u are in a living hell.  It must have been so awful for you today at the EPU.  IF is such a horrible thing, no body understands except for other who have been or have been going thru it.  This forum is a place where we can voice our feeling, share our ups and downs (I hope there are less of these).  Don't stop posting - it'll make u feel better to share your feelings.  

Heaps have a lovely holiday - we are about to cash in our tesco vouchers to put toward my birthday holiday in November.  As the advert says 'every little helps'

AOC - well done on taking the next step to becoming a family   

Popsi - I share your AF pains, hotwater bottle and a large whisky might help   

Purps - I was reading about your antics at work, i was chuckling away.  It is a novel way to try and start labour   

Shortie - I hope are enjoying your new home, let hope the old adage continues and there is a new baby too

Louise - I am thinking of you   

Hi GB, LM, Driver, ASB, tracey, laurab, swinny, mag, zuri and all of team PR.   

AFM - well back to the Hammersmith tomorrow for a co-ordination appointment for FET.  Looks like it is going to be after October AF so should all be done and dusted before my birthday.  I alway thought I would have kids before I was 40 - (how wrong was I).  I'll settle for BFP tho.  This all depends on what comes back from the immunes testing of course - should know results next week.  But as it stands things are moving again, hopefully in the right direction.

Oh and I can make it for the team PR meet up on the 26th November - be really lovely to meet u all.


----------



## Züri

Almond sending big hugs thinking of you    


Anna great news sending those forms off, very exciting xx


Shorts hows the new house? x


Tracey those stats are so no indicative of this thread. I felt so awful as I said to Jersey to relax and stop worrying now as you have seen the heart beat but how wrong was I  it's becoming more the norm on here and it's the pits ;(


Heaps have a great holiday where are you going? x


Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Ourturn

Almond - I feel for you I really do, waiting for the erpc is truely hellish     I am so annoyed they will not test for you   My hospital wouldn't and consultant said if it ever happened again he would ensure they would. Its down to cost apparantely.  No one deserves to go through this, I am so sorry     But the sun will carry on rising and slowly the pain will become easier to bare, even though it never leaves you. 

Zahida - sounds positive! 

Heaps   

LM - I would have asked her to change the subject, hope you didn't give her a tip!   If my collegue starts on again I may say 'look I may have been pregnant 9 times but I don't have a baby to show for it...capiche?!'

Anna - sounds very exciting! 

Driver   

Purps - come on baby purps! 

Think I might be turning into an alchoholic....bought a bottle of absolute raspberry and chambord and I'm now researching raspberry martini recipes! 

Anna x


----------



## Donkey

Tracey, glad the package arrived safely, it helps! 

AOC well done for sending the form off, I felt it was a very positive move. I know what you mean about things upsetting you but you know you are destined for another path. 4 women at school are pregnant and I just cried watching Eastenders. But my child is waiting for me!!! Yours too. 

Shortie did your move happen quickly, I'm sure you weren't moving before I went on holiday, or did I miss that bit of news? 

ASB big hugs. You deserve to be an alcoholic for a bit. 

Heaps have a great holiday 

Oh almond darling, don't hold back you can tell us anything. My heart goes out to you. Good luck tomorrow I hope it goes as smoothly as possible. 

Zahida good news for you. Fingers crossed the immunes are a bfn. 

No news from me, back at school today&#8230;

Lots of love 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Oh Almond you poor thing.  I promise the pain will get bearable even though it wont go away completely.  I hope tomorrow goes as well as it can do.  My heart goes out to you,


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies   


Still settling in, have done last 2 weeks cafe accounts tonight so that we can do house stuff the weekend.


Just wanted to say to Almond tho that we will always be here for you, so post if it helps you,  or dont post if it helps you, either way sweetheart we are always here       


Such sadness here lately


----------



## mag108

Almond: you have been through and are going through a hellish time hun. Nothing about about a m/c is easy and at hopsitals they dont make it easier, plonking us beside happy expectants while we have to hold ourselves together to receive our devastating news with some dignity. M/C is not handled well in hosp. We are here to support each other  hun, it's important for you to get it off your chest, letting yourself be where you are will help you. Its the darkest place now, you can see no light, you are tired, overhwelmed and in shock. BUT  YOU WILL FEEL A TINY WEENY BIT BETTER AS TIME GOES BY  and you will recover. You will most likely always have a sadness about this little being, this opportunity lost but you will recover hun. Dont expect much of yourself, take each day as it comes. x


----------



## H&amp;P

Almond - thinking of you this morning    I find it helps to put the words down on here when feeling high or low, if youi can't do it here where can you do it.


----------



## Little Me

Ladies a quick one from me

Just had this text from our Purps

"Baby boy isaac born at 3:05 this morn after v quick labour in hospital. 5lb 15 oz. We're both well apart from big tear so have to stay in for few days :-( but he's gorgeous! Can't believe he's ours"

I am so happy for them "a million congratulations Lovely purps & G"

Almond - sending you so much love and thinking of you today

Back later
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

Almond sending more hugs to u. Xxxxxx

just to update purple jnr arrived this morning after a short labour weighting 5lb 15 he's so beautiful, one of those truly handsome little babes. Mum is sore as had a bad tear so will be in hosp for few days. Not sure I'm allowed to post name but it's lovely. 

Lots of love to u all. Xxxxxx


----------



## Züri

Oh wow for Purps! that was quick! hope all was Ok with her being in hospital I know she wanted a home birth. Oh and a lovely name too xxx


Well done Purps and hubby xxx


Almond thinking of you today


----------



## H&amp;P

Purple - a million congratulations on the safe arrival of baby Isaac (love the name  ), can't wait to see photos on **.

​​Laura (we miss you) & LM - Thanks for letting us know girls​


----------



## LV.

Morning all


What a sad time for Team PR at the moment. It really does suck. I've been struck by waves of anger and sadness these past few days, sure you all know where I'm coming from.


Lovely Almond - Thinking of you today petal, I know today will be tough on you and your hubby. I only hope there's some comfort for you in the words from the lovely girls here that it will get easier with time. Just take each day as it comes, or as Sausage says just take each few hours as they come and split the day into manageable chunks and just take it easy and don't expect too much from yourself. The path ahead will become clearer, promise   


Driver - did AF show her face yet? Hope she sorts her life out! I'm not sure if you were serious about Create and the distance being a problem but just in case I asked them if they had a satellite clinic up north, she said they don't but have worked with other clinics before and you'd just need to find somewhere to do monitoring scans and bloods for you. 


Shorts - Internet so soon? Blimey, good to see you have your priorities sorted  Hope you're enjoying nesting in your new pad, lovely times


Tracey - welcome back


Donkey - How is Bertie settling back in? Big licks


AnnaSB - Mmmm Martinis. I love a good martini (but a simple red wine would suffice on my tee total existance!). Sorry about your insensitive colleague. It doesn't cease to amaze me at some folk's lack of tact, that laughable thing is they are often trying to be sensitive


Sausage - congrats on posting your adoption forms, that is great news. Walking on sunshine?


Purps - he he about your mouse story. You are doing some pretty impressive feats whilst on the brink of labour. Kudos lady!


Heaps - have a lovely time on your hols and good luck at the solicitors. Exciting!


OC - Hope you're doing well m'lovely. How are things with your donor cycle planning going?


Zahida - hope all goes well at Hammersmith chicka.


AFM - I've had an eventful couple of days... Went to Create on Wednesday for a precycle appointment. The usual, she went through the cycle (well there's not much of it!) which will involve 2-3 scans, bloods and using an ovulation indicator at home and the only meds I'll have are hcg and progesterone. 


The most eventful thing from the consult was that they are starting to do IVM at Create, literally in the next couple of weeks. Geeta has been to Japan spending some time with an IVM guru who can apparently grow and egg from a few cells and this chap is coming over to spend a couple of week at the clinic nursing them through their first few weeks doing IVM. They have asked us if we'd like to do IVM and as they are gaining experience using this new technique, they are offering it for nothing. They would aspirate any antral follicles and mature any immature eggs in the lab, any that make it would be fertilised and any embies frozen. They are charging for the freezing and any FET cycle but the IVM is gratis. We figured, what the hell... nothing to lose! I've done some researching on IVM and I'm not that hopeful it'll be massively successful as all that I've read suggests you need a haul of antrals but as it's not costing anything we're figuring there's only an upside and we might just get an extra embie, you never know.


I also went to see the haematologist yesterday... (If you're bored of immunes then please scroll down!) Another doctor, another conflicting opinion. Grrrr.... She was lovely but basically pooh poohed the fact that MTHFR and Leiden V (I have both) have anything to do with implantation failure or early miscarriage but did say there was evidence to suggest that Hughe's Syndrome might tinker with this and as I have the other 2 I may well have Hughe's syndrome so she's testing me for that. She was especially sceptical of MTHFR as such a high percentage of the population have it (40%) and if it were a problem then the human race would fail to reproduce! She said that clotting factors were actually a genetic advantage on the battlefield for our ancestors so thinking about survival of the fittest, it's counter intuitive to think that clotting can cause early pregnancy loss as otherwise the gene would never have prevailed. She believes the risk factors with clotting comes later in pregnancy and after birth. 


As far as my other immunes, she stressed she isn't an immunologist (but is taking my test results to the immunologist at St Georges) but does have some experience. She said my NK cells were only slightly raised, not enough to be alarmed about and could have been caused by a virus or lack of sleep etc. She didn't know anything about LAD but will refer to the immunologist and she poo poohed TNF-a issues saying again there's just no research to support it causes problems.


So my head is fried again... I've had 3 differing opinions on immunes (Sher, Gorgy and now a haematologist) DH and I had a big chat last night about it and he is of the opinion that I am doing very good things to my body with this change of diet, no alcohol and more exercise and we should skip the immunes and go completely au naturel to match the cycle we're doing. I like this idea in theory but it does make me a bit panicky. God I wish there was blo0dy consensus on immunes. It really is on the outer edge of the concrete medical arena. 


Oh, and I have lost 12lbs in 2.5 weeks! 


Wow, that was quite a ramble... better stop now


Much love
LadyV xxx


----------



## LV.

WOW!!! Congrats to Purple and DH on the safe arrival of baby Isaac. What a lovely name. Yay! xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Done a link so Purple& DH can keep all their congrats in one place if anyone wants to post there as well. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245924.new#new


----------



## Ourturn

HUGE Congrats to Purps and dh on the safe arrival of your baby boy. Can't wait for the pics!

Ladyv - OMG how exciting! I would have bitten their hand off for that opportunity too.

Donks - what are the next steps with the adoption now?

Almond - thinking of you     

Morning everyone

Was sad to here the news re Hague and his wife having multiple miscarriages, but in a way I am happy they put it out in the public domain....its such a taboo subject.

Anna x


----------



## AoC

HEAPS! That is one of my favourite places, on one of my favourite modes of transport! When Dad was ill with cancer we went on this FABULOUS canal trip. Best memories ever - pics and story here! http://annalouiselucia.com/blog/?p=432 http://annalouiselucia.com/blog/?p=433

I like the Demels chutneys - particularly good stirred through cream cheese to make a dip.... mmmmmmm...  Sometime in the distant past I used to be a project officer with a Cumbrian chef, encouraging people to use more local food, cook more, and eat more healthily. Best. Job. Ever.

Thanks Almond - you're such a class act, remembering all our woes and whines, while you're grieving for your own. To make you smile more, I confessed to colleague that while I was happy for her, she'd have to excuse me if my smiles went a bit wonky in her presence - I couldn't help it. She was lovely - sympathetic but not embarassed or trying to hide anything from me. So I felt loads better.  Now I feel like we're in this together.

Almond, I have so many worries about things that might stop us from adopting. Our financial position sucks a$$, our support network is mostly hundreds of miles away, our house is somewhat dillapidated and overun with cats *g*.... I keep telling myself we don't have to have all the answers immediately, and try to hold on to being excited about each of the steps, rather than fearing them. Loooooots of huuuuuuuuuugs.

Infertility and miscarriage are huge griefs which are largely misunderstood and unsanctioned by society. You go ahead and tell us how you feel, because it's safe here, and we understand. I hope it's not bad of me to say I feel so proud of you, for sitting there giving your grief its natural voice. That's just as it should be.

It is hell, right now. But it won't always be.

And if you want distraction, go and click on the links above - squirrel poop may be involved....

And what a lucky child our child will be, Donkey!!! 

WOW, LV, what's your weight loss secret?! Congrats, and sorry about the lack of consensus on immunes. You're right - it's an emerging area. Hugs.

Agreed SB - sad for the Hagues, but admire them for putting it out there.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## AoC

Purps!  *wiggle*  So excited for you!  Off to your congrats thread....


----------



## Overthemoon

Congratulations Purple, we're delighted to hear your news


----------



## Overthemoon

Almond, sweet Almond. I am so sorry for all the pain and suffering you are going through right now. There's absolutely no fairness and justification for all of this and please do not think it's something that you did wrong. I know you're in a really dark place right now but please don't go far, we're here for you and will help you all we can to heal your broken heart and soul. You don't deserve any of this. I wish I could take away your pain and suffering. Please stay in touch in these dark days and remember we are all here whenever you need us. 

LV, very confusing re the immunes but go with your gut instinct. You were really keen on the natural cycle and you have done such a good job with being healthy and well done on the weight loss, you're a trooper.

Louise, I'm really sad for you too, it's not fair, please take some time to recover - look after yourself and treat yourself to some nice things. 

Love to everyone else, been so busy here so been trying to keep up to date but not much time for posting.

LW xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all 

I am going to do Purple's baby collection.

If you would like to contribute, could you please PM me ?
I will then give you my bank details from there.

Thanks all
xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Sobroody I know how you feel with people talking about there happy accidents.  I have people coming to tell me all the time that they are pregnant.  I smile sweetly and then go home and cry my eyes out.

Anna of cumberland You are doing so well

Almond You just let all the grief out.  We are all here for you.  I feel exactly the same as you.  I feel I have experienced what hell is like.  We just have to do our best to keep going.  But its bloody hard work isn't it, trying to put on a brave face and picking yourself up.  Its a sad fact that alot of people just don't get it. But we on here all understand on here so rant and moan all you want.  Keeping you in my thoughts     

Spuds are you okay girl not heard from you.    

Purps congrats will write a congrats on the congrats sheet too

Lv this immunes business sounds very confusing I have not had mine tested yet.  Not sure where to start on it all to be honest
Heaps Enjoy your hols

Swinny, Mags, Zahidae, Zuri, Little me, Tracey, Donkey and anyone I have missed Hi from me

Theory Welcome to the gang.  Your protocol sounds like the one I am going to try next.  Its called Antagonist protocol.

AFM had another terrible day at work yesterday.  Ended up crying and having a panic attack in the toilets so not good. But my work colleagues and boss came and found me and managed to sort me out.  My boss let me go outside for some fresh air.  So not a productive day.  In at 9.00.  In the toilet from 9.00 til 10.00.  10.00 til 11.00 outside and worked 11.00 til 13.00.  However I had a much better day today apart from completing the wrong form to set one of my passwords, oh well never mind.  Its the weekend now.  Back in work on Monday just working 9.00 til 14.00 next week but getting there slowly.
Glad everyone liked Stan's poem

Hope you all enjoy the weekend. Its sunny today up here in Cumbria


----------



## LV.

Hello girlies, some advice s'il vous plait


The nutritionist asked me to get some tests done to see if I should start taking DHEA. Results are


                        My result                  Normal range
Testosterone      0.3                          0.2 - 2.9
DHEAS              1.7                          1.0 - 11.2
Vitamin D          55                          75 - 200


Firstly, I have no idea why she asked me to test Vitamin D - any ideas? It's pretty low and says  "Insufficient, secondary hyperarathyroidism likely" in the banding I come under - ?!?!?!


Both the others are within the normal range but are really at the bottom end, especially testosterone. The nutritionist is on holiday and I was just wondering if anyone else had been tested recently and whether you would just start DHEA anyway with those results. I'm inclined to... What do you think?


xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

LV - the wholes immunes issue sounds like a nightmare.  I have had mines tested and waiting for the results and I am scared.  You have nothing to lose going down the IVM route and everything to gain, so go for it

GB -    so sorry it is still so hard for you at work.  

Sorry no more personals - heading up north to see some friends in about 5 mins

AFM - Hammersmith appointment went well, have all the drugs for FET and will start after next AF.  They are going to transfer both our frosties if they survive the defrost.    .


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Just popping in really to say hello and not much else i am shattered    Am reading but finding it hard to remember what i read      Going for a bath and getting into jamas scottie cooking tea as per usual tho   


Love to everyone


----------



## coley

Almond - I am so sorry    god bless you hun - X


----------



## Bethany915

Hi ladies

Don't usually post on here but have been keeping an eye on this thread as have v. low AMH myself, so would not respond to stims (I am currently in the middle of a natural cycle IUI, hopefully basting Monday).

Anyway, congrats to Purple - that is superb news   .  Lovely to have some positive news on here for a change!  

And to Almond   - hope it was not too dreadful today .

LV - your natural cycle IVF sounds great!  I would agree with your DH, to forget the immunes for at least one cycle.  As for DHEA, do you know your AMH?  If v. low (less than 1.0 pmol/l) I would think DHEA is worth a try.  As you probably know, the Center for Human Reproduction in New York are the gurus on DHEA - maybe you should do an email consult with them and send them those results?  They were offering free email consults when I last looked at their website.

B xx


----------



## beachgirl

Woohoo Purps, fab news


----------



## katie lou

Hello All,

Think I have finally caught up with the thread after being away for a week or so...

Congratulations to Purps. 

And Almond, all my thoughts are with you. I feel the same. I am in knots all the time.

I am trying to get my head together to make a forward plan. I am thinking of changing clinic, probably to the Lister. And also trying to decide about DHEA.

Lady Verte, I see that you are debating DHEA. You ask 'would you just start it?' but what has the nutritionist got to say about it? I got my consultant to check mine (tho don't know if will go back to him for next ICSI). He said he would be happy for me to use it, but could not take responsibility for it. He also mentioned that in the past they used it at his clinic. I need to ask what dosage they used and why they stopped. I think he was referring to years back. Like you I just got my test result back for testosterone (0.9) and DHEAs (5.7). I'm a little confused about the range for the DHEAs cos it doesn't correlate with the ones shown on the websites making it hard to judge. Do you know what I mean? Have you already bought some DHEA? Where did you get it? What dosage you thinking of? 

Love to All,

Katie Lou
 xxx


----------



## mag108

PURPS; so many congrats to you and your man! I am so chuffed for you!

Stars aligned tonight! MUSE playing at Old Trafford Cricket Ground, heard it from our back garden and thought 'lets jump in the car and get closer'. We ended up inside having got 3 tickets for £17! ...it was so funny cos when we first parked up outside venue just to listen, the cops came by and moved us on but the nice lady cop said 'just park at the police station'!...I did and then DH & son came over with the 3 tickets. We took a risk and left car there (very cheeky eh!)....

Mad night! Cant quite believe it! I was in my ' relax on sofa' gear, no make up , no bra!....hilarious[/size]


----------



## Züri

Mags very jealous, Muse are my favourite band  have seen them 3 times though at least! but what a great spur of the moment evening!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Quick reply on way back down m4 after work weekend.

What did purple have. And don't say 'a baby'!

lv. Apparently studies show vitd can reduce chance if mc. Don't know what study but I take it. 

Will catch up this eve.


----------



## popsi

Morning all... just passin through to give      to you all

Tracey... she had a little boy xxx

sorry back later off to decide what yummies to bake now x


----------



## Kittycat104

Hi all


Lovely to come back from my holiday to good news from Purple - love the pics on ** - he is a real cutie!


Almond - I am so so sorry that you are feeling so bad at the moment.  I wish there was something that I could say to make it better.  But we are here for you through thick and thin.  Huge hugs.


Shortie - how are your settling in to your new house?


Zahida - when do your immunes results come through?


LV - Your appointment with Create sounds exciting!  And wow to that amazing weight loss - what is your secret? Have you asked Geeta about taking DHEA?  Just a thought - I would have thought that they wouldn't massively be in favour but I might be wrong.


Ginger Baby - so sorry things are tough for you.  Take it one day at a time   


AFM - back from my holiday.  Spent most of it post BFN in a wine induced haze which helped but now I just feel really grumpy and flat.  Have my follow up booked for week after next but just not sure which way to turn now - whether to persist with my OE, but maybe try different stims drugs, have a go at natural IVF or move on to DE.  Should I be thinking about immunes?  Just so many unknowns at the moment.


Thank you for all your lovely messages - it really does mean a lot to know you all understand.


Wondering whether any of the London/SE based girls fancy a meet up later this month?  It was nice to meet some of you recently - thought perhaps we should do it again?


L x


----------



## katie lou

Hello,

Its quite a challenge keeping up with threads isn't it. I look at about three - poor responders, Lister and 40 and own eggs. And after a while, I get dizzy and just can't look at the screen anymore, which is a buggar cos I wanna keep going. It seems quite a lot of you are on different threads at once. I'm not doing it wrong am I?

Ladyverte, hope you saw my response in response to yours about DHEA etc. 

I was just looking at your signature in more detail and see that your ICSI/PESA. Does that mean you have been moving around your bloke's 'goods' from clinic to clinic. Only I am thinking of going to the Lister meaning I will need to do the same. And I am really hoping its straightforward. Is it? 

Katie Lou xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Evening all from Copenhagen   

Heaps - glad you are enjoying your hols, had a gioggle at your post as I first read it that the herons had been chatting to the lovely people   

LV - Fab news about Create, the DHEA is a tough one it is supposed to take 3 months to get into your system properly, I gave up taking it after a month as I thought it made my AF disappear (though on recent form it probably wasn't that at all) Sorry can't help on the tests but I would do a search on here on thyroid as I think I have read somewhere if it is out of whack you need to get it sorted before doing TX (but not sure if that is only if it is high)    Thanks for asking about satellite clinics   

Tracey - any news from CRM (thanks for text   )

Mag - Lucky you with your surprise evening entertainment   

GB -    hope work is getting easier day by day, nobody epects you to make a miraculous recovery, please don't be too hard on yourself you are still grieving.   

Almond - Thinking about you loads   

LM - How's GrayD doing with his training? Have you had all your tests now or are you still waiting?

Laura - Miss you and the chippers stories.   

Popsi - your little princess looks stunning in her present (god I've got good taste, just need my own LO to buy things for now   )

LW - good to see you poppi9ng in, your little man aslo looks gorgeous on **.

RC & RH - How's it all going with little E   

Swinny - C ya soon   

AFM Well finally on day 69 AF arrived, was beginning to think the tablets weren't even going to make her appear as I stopped taking them on Tuesday and she didn't show her face until yesterday. So I start taking them again in 15 days and then add in DRing from day 21 (along with more anti b's for hidden C) and should be flying out for our frosties approx 16th Oct.   

Right better get to bed as it's one hour in front here and my meetings start at 8am, had a busy weekend mountain biking and walking and am absolutely pooped now.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Popsi, what did you bake?

Purple.  Posted on the other thread but incase you don't read it for a while - congratulations on the birth of baby isaac.  I hope I will get to meet him sometime soon.

Shortie, how did the move go. We are hoping to move on 22nd September.

I am absolutely exhausted.  I helped out on a challenge weekend.  had to get up at 4am the first day, I don't know if it was the worry of having to wake up at 4am but I didn't sleep all night.  The participants had to walk/run 16k, bike 26k and canoe.  we then had a dinner and party where I did a speach about our micro lending website, too much to drink then even though I was exhausted I hardly slept last night either.  Hopefully I will sleep well in a minute.

LV.  I can't remember if I have already said this, but I was told to take vit D because a study has shown it reduces MC.  I don't know whose study it was or how much you are meant to take.  I take one tablet per day.

Katielou.  I find that although I look at other threads a post a little I can only really engage with one thread - this one, mainly because the girls here are so special.

Heaps.  Sorry I have forgotten - where are you?

Louise.  Flat and grumpy is the best you can expect after a BFN.  No matter how you prepare yourself it still hits hard after a few days.  Wine helps temporarily but never long term.  I am certinaly not preaching as I ended up drinking a pint of cider at midnight last night after I had already had plenty of wine!

Driver. I noticed your ** pic was your leg in plaster.  You haven't gone and broken something again have you?

LM.  I hope all is going well with greyd?

Sorry, brain dead with tiredness now, off to bed for me.

Lots of Love to all you special ladies, especially Almond, Ginger and Jersey.


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Team PR...hope everyone is well this morning, thinking of you always even though I'm not posting often x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Hiya beachy darling hope ur ok     


Must admit im the same as beachy at the mo, not posting but always reading.   


Feeling quite old now to be doing this    i really do think this is gonna be our last shot with the frosties as i dont think i want to do any more. I feel a bit lost tbh now my tubes have gone       my sex drive has all but disappeared and i keep getting horrible dreams that scott has left me. Im not the same person anymore and it scares me, im snappy, no patience and dont seem to laugh anymore and the smile never quite reaches my eyes like it used to.   


Think i need a holiday


----------



## KW33

Hello ladies   

I wonder if I could join you?  I have been reading for a while after a cancelled LP IVF due to poor response, despite upping gonal dose never got any follies large enough for EC    Lovely Purple sent me a message and recommended coming here for chat and advice... Hearing her fab news gave me courage to pop in and say hi!!!  We are getting married in December this year so have decided to concentrate on the wedding at the moment and look to trying again, possibly on SP high dose this time, in the New Year   

Look forward to getting to know you all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## popsi

Morning ladies

Shorts.... when i had my ovary and tube removed the nurse told me to remember that I will feel a bit mixed up for a while as when they do gynae operations your hormones can all be messed up as well as your emotional well being, so what you are feeling is perfectly normal honey, and as for your frosties being your last tx well you only need to look forward to this step now darling try not to keep looking too far into the future... I know its hard though darling ...big big      for you... yes holiday sounds just like what you need to bring that smile back to those lovely eyes xxx

Tracey... hope you manage to get some sleep honey, i made fairy cakes thats all LOL but they are lush ... but no good for a diet which i am supposed to start x 

beach ... morning hun xxx

lots of love to you all... all ok with me, busy ish week visiting work and some friends calling, and there is a huge fair in town this week it comes once a year and is very good but its manic to park when i go shopping ... but never mind i will find somewhere lol.. and visit the fair later in the week ... they have 100's of street stalls too so thats nice, have been invited to a baby shower on Friday she is a very good friend so may go for an hour but to be honest things like that are still difficult and i feel people watch me and wonder how i am feeling as never been pregnant... i am not moaning just getitng my feelings out ... sorry if anyone is offended 

SIL coming this morning to collect the items she wanted back to sell... not seen her since so will see how that goes !

See you later ladies and much       to you all ... i wish things could be so different for you all i really do xxxx

ps... KW33 welcome you will have lots of support in here,... congrats on your wedding look forward to hearing more xx


----------



## shortie66

Popsi thank you darling     its been 8 weeks since i had last af, im hoping the beatch turns up in about 2 weeks, that'll be 6 weeks after op and then i can start planning for frosties.      I can certainly understand you sweetheart and im definately not offended. Perhaps me and scottie need a little holiday to wales        


Welcome Karin    ooooo a nice winter wedding, i do love a love a good wedding.     


I have day off today, gotta do banking pay some bills and still got some phone calls to make re new house


----------



## Little Me

Hi ladies 

kate- I REALLY know how you feel hunny, the sex drive the feeling old and the fake / hidden smiles. I was only sayign to Jason last night- I want the old Anne back. greyD is DEFO helping though   

Almond, GB & lou    

Welcome Karin   

Thanks for all your PM's ladies, is there anyone else who needs to PM me?


Love to all
xxxxx


----------



## popsi

Shorts...Wales is a very nice place LOL !!    

LM.. posting it off to you 1st class today darling


----------



## beachgirl

Shorts    big hugs hun, enjoy your day off x x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Yes Wales is lush!! I am fresh back from there!! 


Purple honey - glad to see the stork has delivered the goods and what a lovely little boy he is too!!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Just wanted to share some thoughts on DE with you all. I have been thinking about it alot and wondering what my issue is with it, why am I so worried about my baby looking like me? I think in some way I have been feeling as though my baby not looking like me will take something away from who I am, does that make sense? But of course I have realised that I will still be me and my LO will be their own person whether DE or biological. I think I have been projecting myself on my unborn child when I should just be recognising them as being an individual. Blah blah I can't really put into words how I feel very well!! Hopefully I can process this a bit better and come back and post something that you all understand!


----------



## purple72

Can i just say and I really hope you ladies do not think this is insensitive, But my little man Isaac, is just so beautiful, but he looks NOTHING like me. He looks just like his daddy! Nose, mouth, ears, Hair colour, hairline, eye's, eyebrows, eyelashes, faceshape, all his daddy! He has a bit of me as he is obviously not as dark as his daddy, but apart from a dilution of his colour he is all daddy! I KNOW it's not the same, but however this little one was conceived he is grown of my flesh inside my body and genetics count for nothing. What matters now is that he needs me and I will be there for him. No matter what xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Not insensitive at all and to be honest when I see our DE babies I can see so much of their mummies in them it never ceases to amaze me, it definately provides me with a lot of comfort. xxxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Good afternoon gang

Louise its only natural to feel a bit down and deflated.  Sending you lots of     

Heaps Glad you are enjoying your hols

Driver 16 October is not too far away.

Tracey Hope you managed a good night sleep last night.  Surprised with you doing all the exercie you did not colaspe with exhaustion.

Shortie Just wanted to let you know I am thiking of you     

KW33 a Big welcome 

Popsi its only natural to feel a bit arkward.  Hope it goes okay.

Ocelot The De thing is a big decision to make but want purple says is so true.  Being a mother is not all about biology.  Its all about being there when they need you.  Thats the most important thing.

Spuds, Almond hope you girls are bearing up okay.  Sending you both     

Hi to everyone else

AM another day in work completed.  Worked 9.00 till 14.00.  Was okayist apart from when I went to the toilet and I was confronted with a pregnant lady.  So had a little cry in the toilets.  Only for about 10 mins and then managed to go back to my desk.  So quite chuffed with myself.  Like I know I still cried but least it was not a complete melt down like the other day.  So still taking little steps.  On the craps days I just want them to end, in the hope that the next day will be better.  But at least I now have the odd few moments where I feel okayist.  Still gonna take alot of time to return to being a happy me but getting there.

As Always take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## fluffy jumper

At work but just wanted to give Shortie a big hug.

ginger.  I didn't do any of that exercise, I stood by a lake all day and wrote down the canoists times!


----------



## Jumanji

Hi all; just back from hols so catching up but just wanted to echo what Purps said about genetics not meaning a baby will look like you.  I am dark as a little gipsy but Monty has his daddy's blue eyes, blond curls and fair skin.  He also has his daddy's body shape, expressions and gestures.  The reality is that he is an individual - he not "mine" and he is not DP's.  He is our responsibility but he is also an individual.


----------



## Kittycat104

Thank you to OC and our mums, Purple and LJ for saying such sensible things.  I have been to the counsellor this afternoon which helped to talk through my thoughts on DE too.  Having said that, my follow up is Friday and I just want to be 100% sure there is nothing else I could try that would make a difference to my OE.


Has anyone tried Luveris with gonal F?  Have read some stuff on google that its a good combination for PRs.  Or anyone got any experience with Fostimon or Merional?


L xx


----------



## MoxieMommy

I'm looking for the non chit chat poor responders thread....sorry to bother you ladies...i just need some questions answered and I can't find it....


----------



## H&amp;P

Moxie - there is just the one thread that covers chit chat and we try to answer questions too, tell us what you want to know and if we don't know the answer we will try to point you in the right direction


----------



## Donkey

Evening
Justr a quick hello, I've just sat down after leaving home at 7.30 this morning...I'm pooped.

Purps, congratulations again, your post was lovely.   

LV Bertie is doing very well thank you, it's as if he has never been away   

Ocelet that's one of the things that I grieve for...dh and I are both tall and both have long arms and legs and I always imagined I'd have a gangly child.  I also grieve for not being able to name my child.  However I know from school you can build a strong bond and relationship with some of the kids and I would happily be their parent so it's about being a mummy.   

Popsi I understand that too.  I am really happy with the aoption route but I aslo grieve for never being pregnant.   

Louise yes another London meet would be good.  However I go into hospital on 23rd so my time is limited.  Don't plan anything around me. I hope you feel stronger soon   

Tracey if I have to get up really early I can never sleep, it's so daft isn;t it   

Mags what a spot of luck    Friends from school went to see Muse on saturday night too.

Lots of love
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KW33

Thanks for the lovely welcome ladies...   I have a feeling I'm going to struggle to keep up with you all for a while so please bear with me while I try to get to know you all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovely ladies   


Hope everyone is well.


Ocelot, if it's any help, quite a few people who know nothing about my IF issues have made comment on our little man and how he has some of my features. I can't imagine life without him and wouldn't change what has happened for the world.   


Louise lovely, I've PMed you.


LM, please can you PM me your bank details?   


Popsi    I hope your princess can join you at the baby shower to give you cuddles   


Shortie, how's the house? When do we get to see on **   


Purps, I hope you're settling in with your new arrival and getting a few minutes of sleep   


Beachie, how's your Dad?


Heaps, any news on your new house? 


GB, you're a little trooper   


Love to everyone   


LW xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Moxie. I presume you mean the PR research thread. here it is http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230320.msg3631971#msg3631971

Ocelot. Something I am always thinking about re DE is not just looks but the amount of times we talk about one of Max's characteristics, ie the way he chews his tounge like me, whether he is good at sports, personality traits things like that. I wonder if with a DE child we would keep stopping ourselves. Then again maybe children pick up things like that from watching their parents rather than genetics. I don't think I am helping. Maybe we could discuss more at the next London meet.

About the London meet, I am madly busy at the moment and moving either 20th, 21st or 22nd but if I can make whatever date you choose I would love to come.

I was meant to have a smear test today but AF arrived on day 21. At least I think it is AF, so far just had brown bleeding not proper AF. Day 21 is the earliest it has ever been. I didn't ov this month, anyone know why I would get AF so early?


----------



## IzziLu

Evening all you lovely PR ladies, sorry I haven't been around for a while, I was feeling like I needed a bit of a break from all this IF business for a bit    Hoping I'm back on track now and I've been thinking about you all loads even though I've not been keeping up, but I've just been skimming back and I have no hope of catching up properly 'cos I've missed so much    So it'll probably take me a while to get back in the swing of things, but for now from what I've gleaned, many congrats to Purps and DH on the birth of Isaac, fantastic news! congrats to Shortie on the house move, hope you're settling in ok; special big hugs to Almond, Louise, GB and Spuds (who it was an absolute delight to meet up with a few weeks back, lovely, lovely people and really hope you're enjoying your much deserved holiday)   and big love and hugs to every single one of you   

Promise to try harder   

Ooh Tracey, how was Cornwall, hope you had a good time. I sometimes get brown spotting as much as five days before AF arrives properly, no idea why it happens though, always thought I was just strange   

Love to all

IzziLu xXx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning....back to work for me...boohooo....


----------



## KW33

*Beachgirl *What do you do that means you are up at 5.30?!


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies.
Tomorrow is 4 weeks after op and i've just realised that when af does eventually turn up I can book in for ice babies. OMG im so scared I could poo myself. 
Morning izzi Beachy and kw xxxxx


----------



## KW33

*Shortie *How are you feeling after your op? Has everything healed well? Do you know when AF due? Mine is so unpredictable I can never tell  Can only imagine how very scary it must be... but a teeny bit exciting too? 

Karin

xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie - I am right with you, I am pooping myself about our FET.  I really hope it works out for the both of us    

Hi Karin - sorry for the late welcome, hope we can help you with all your questions.  

Louise - can't help u with drugs only ever used Gonal F/ Puregon or menopur.

LW, Ocelot - wise word about DE.  

Tracey - you might just be having a mid-cycle bleed, so try not to worry

Hi to everyone else


----------



## popsi

morning all

huge hugs to all you wonderful ladies xx ... 

shorts... OMG where did them 4 weeks go x .. keep positive honey or we will for you if you waver a little   

Tracey... i used to have brown spotting for days before they removed my endo.. getting it a bit again now so its probably coming back, but i have no idea why you are honey, its so sh!t xxx

izz.. welcome back x

ocelot...and everyone who mentions the familiarities about DE babies.. i know our situation is different, but i am begining to notice now when DH is playing with our princess how alike they are becoming she does things he does and has expressions like him, and he says the same about me ... and its not just saying what we think is right, it really is astounding !.. I look exactly like my Mum and not very much like my Dad did but in personality i was exactly like Dad... people who did not know me used to say i was so much like mum but everyone who knows me well used to say i was like Dad... I know biologically i was both theirs but you get where i am coming from LOL !! ok enough waffling now... but i definately agree with the term nurture over nature...being a Mum and Dad is not only about making a baby its the lifetime that follows that moulds all of us into the people we are forever ... hope you dont mind me saying this x.. I can honestly say we could not love our daughter anymore if i had given birth to her ... me and DH used to worry what would happen if we acctually got pregnant after having her, but I can honestly say we both could not care at all, as if we did we know for sure we simply could not love another child anymore than the one we have, she is totally and 100% ours ! xx

right i have waffled for too long now and have to go... off to visit work this morning and then do a bit of shopping, princess needs to start having a winter wardrobe now i think summer well and truely over ! 

see you later ladies xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Karin im all healed now lol. No idea when af is due its been 8 weeks already.
Zahida yep im scared by it all but at the end of the day I suppose what will be will be.
Popsi morning hunny, enjoy the shopping! 
Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Karin ,work at the hospital in admin, like to be here about 7.30.....


----------



## Little Me

morning all


----------



## IzziLu

Morning all,

Shortie, so glad you're all healed up now, hope AF turns up soon so you can book to go back for your lovely frosties      Let us know if you want a little dance doing   

Popsi, you're absolutely right about the lifetime that follows moulding us into who we are, wise words for a Tuesday morning    Enjoy the shopping   

Beachie, I hope arriving at work at the crack of dawn means you get to leave early too!   

Zahida, really     for your FET sweetie   

Hi KW, don't think we've met before, welcome hun   

  LM 

Love to all 

IzziLu xXx


----------



## almond

Morning all, and thanks again for all your lovely messages   

LV - congrats on that weight loss, that's amazing. On the vit D issue, I think the vit D thing is something sam22 started with ZW, as her research showed that it is often low in PRs. I think my ZW nutritionist told me that both Clexane and dex can rob the body of vit D, and it is important not to be deficient. I am not sure about the mc or thyroid connection. As to DHEA, I have had different advice about that. The advice I trusted most was that it was a good treatment, but only needed if DHEA was low. As yours is low it is something to consider. I have not used it because my hormones are screwed up enough as it is and I don't want to risk it, and I know that SIRM are wary of it because of the testosterone factor. But you don't have the same issues as me so the same doesnt necessarily apply. As to the immunes debate, it does my head in ...

Tracey - if you didnn't ovulate then some spotting around day 21 is normal, as there is no corpeus luteum to produce progesterone and therefore the lining would start to shed. That is my understanding anyway. I did a lot of reading about spotting and hormonal issues because I have had persistent mid cycle spotting since my 20s (but I ovulate). 

Louise - I was on a combination of gonal F and Luveris, not so much because that is a good combination for PRs but because SIRM tightly control the amount of LH they give you, because they believe too much is detrimental to egg quality in PRs. I know that my SIRM dr doesn't have a general preference between Gonal F and Follistim generally though (though he might have reasons for prescribing one rather than the other in a particular case).

Shortie / LM - I know what you mean about the smile not reaching the eyes any more    I can't tell you how much I'm hoping for you both

Welcome KW   

As for me, I'm in a lot of physical pain which started last night and I'm going to insist I'm seen again because I don't think it's normal for this to start 3 days after an ERPC. But I really don't want to spend another 2 hrs sitting with all the pg women in the EPU, so I hope there is something else they can arrange. Just praying the surgery hasn't caused any damage, got enough of that already with my endo. Emotionally, I feel like I am just going through the motions of my life, and I feel mainly numb and low. I don't really know how else to describe it. 

On DE and adoption, when I was pg, I asked myself would I feel any different about the little life growing inside me if the egg had come from a donor and the answer was no. I have always said it doesn't matter where my child comes from, and I always find it hugely reassuring what our adoptive and DE mums say about that, and I believe them 100%. I still believe that my child will be child however they come, and when they do come I believe how they got to me will be totally irrelevant. But - and I emphasise I speak only for myself here - I think I have been guilty of saying all of that in the past without recognising that there is a loss, of not making a genetic child with my DH, that I need to come to terms with. I never expected to conceive a child with my DH because of my low ovarian reserve, but when we did make a baby made from us, it felt incredibly precious. I'm not sure really I can explain why, and I'm definitely not saying that a baby made in any other way is any less precious, just that I think I've realised that there is a loss I need to mourn before I can move on (if that is what we decide to do) and I've never truly connected with it before now. I should also say that I'm not saying that it takes a mc to come to terms with that loss either, just that in my case it's made me see that I'd cut myself off from something, and now I need to mourn its loss  

What scares me is that with my immune issues DE won't work, and we wouldn't be able to adopt, and I don't want to be in the world and not be a mum    

Sorry I had promised no more miserable posts 

Probably shouldn't say it after all that as not sure I'll be invited but I'm up for a London meet   

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Almond


----------



## elinor

Almond - sending     . Hope they sort out the physical pain side of things. I found I couldn't even focus on the emotional stuff (apart from the panic and the worry and the 'it won't ever work for me') until after I started feeling physically a bit better. It IS NOT your fault, you didn't do anything wrong, and you don't deserve this. Don't feel bad about unhappy posts - that's how you are feeling, and that's what we are here for.
Really hope they don't have you sitting with the happily pregnant / just by the newborns clinic (why do they plan this so badly?) And hope you feel better (or in less pain) soon.
Love
Elinor x


----------



## elinor

Little Me

I just pm-ed you, but didn't use capital letters for your name - should I try again or did it reach you?

Elinor x

ps everyone awaiting FET - I wasn't expecting it to work, and was quite despondent, but things are still going in the right direction so far (10 weeks 5 days) - not confident enough to start a ticker yet but have scan on 23rd and if that goes well I will try to stop panicking... Hope this is start of a run of successes for FET here on the PR thread... whisper it though!


----------



## Little Me

Elinor- thanks so much love yes I got it, just replied .


----------



## KW33

Thanks again for all the welcomes!!!! 

*Almond *You poor thing... definitely go back if you are still in pain. In know exactly what you mean about worrying that the surgery hasn't made it any worse   

*Elinor **whispersback* I agree sending lots of    to all those awaiting FET.

*IzziLu* 

*Beachgirl *Do you work til 5 then? That's a long day 

*Shortie *Glad all has healed well... you might need a little AF dance soon then.... 

*Popsi *Lovely things you have said and very wise.  Have fun shopping started my DD's winter wardrobe yesterday too!!!

Hi to everyone else 

I'm sat here listening to a thunderstorm, glad I did put any washing out after all!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Good afternoon girls

Izzilu Nice to see you on hear.  I love your Elmo profile pic.  It made me     

Beachgirl Hope work went okay today

Shortie Hopefully once you start IVF again the nerves will melt away.

Louise Can't help with the drugs query only ever been on menopur

Tracey Maybe it is a mid cycle bleed.  I get them all the time cos of stupid endo.  It drives me     always happens when I am wearing my best knickers !!

Popsi Your post was so lovely.  Your little princess is one lucky little girl to have you as a mother.

Almond Sending you loads of     .  I still had quite bit of pain for a week or so after M/c so hopefully your pain is normal.  I also still have days when I going through the motions.  On bad days I just want the day to end.  At the moment its all about getting through the days.  Its been 5.5 weeks since my baby's heart stop beating and still think about what ifs, what might of beens and why every single day.  But I now have some days were I feel okayist. Eventually we will have more good days then bad.  Don't worry about having a rant or a moan on here.  We are all here for you.

Little Me, KW33, Spuds, Elinor and anyone I have missed Hi from me

AFM Went okay today at work.  My boss is contacting HR to see if I can carry extra days of my holidays over.  My holidays run out on 18 Oct and you are normally allowed to carry 10 over.  I have 13.5 days left so I asked my boss if I could carry 13.5 over cos will be using the days for hospital appointments anyway. She said she was okay with it but have to check with head of department.  Head of department said to e-mail HR.  So she is e-mailing HR today, just hope they are sympathetic cos it would be really helpful.  Like they might say No cos they are already letting me do a phased return to work but its worth an ask.  

Also my next door neighbour who is quite religious,her DH is a minster, had a little chat with me today.  To be honest we don't really see them, you know just say hello and have a chat now and then but don't know them that well.  They have 3 boys age, 7, 5 and 2.  Well she saw my mam the other and said she had saw me the other day and I looked upset and she wondered if there was anything wrong.  So my mam told her about the M/c.  They were going away on a church retreat thing that day so she said they would pray and light a candle for us.  So I saw her today and thanked her for the prays and candle and stuff and she was really nice and has invited me and DH over for dinner one night.  

Like I tired to say no cos don't really know them that well but she insisted and said me and DH are a lovely couple and her and her DH have been saying for ages to invite us round.  She said she is is going to give me a knock later on in the week to arrange a date.  Now they are both really nice but I get nervous in social situations when I don't know people that well.  I am worried that I will swear or say something really stupid.  I think I have tourettes, cos when I know I shouldn't swear I swear more     . So in a bit of a panic and under strict orders from DH not to swear all this week to practice for the dinner party     

As Always take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## almond

Thanks Elinor, LM, KW and GB   

Elinor - am v glad you are nearly there, I know how nerve-wracking it is but praying things go well for you from now   

GB - thank you for sharing your process with me, it really helps me, I just wish it hadn't happened to you too   I had to laugh about your neighbours and practising not swearing. I am terrible for swearing, I am renowned for it among my friends. I go to football mainly just so I can swear    I find dinners like that difficult and I am not religious so find that side of things difficult as well but it is very touching that they are thinking of you isn't it 

I spoke to the EPU nurse and she said not to worry about the pain unless still have it in a couple of days' time. I think I've worked out that it's the prog from tx wearing off and my body thinking it should shed the lining but there isn't any there to shed and that's what causing the pain. Hope that's all it is 

Was about to pop out to the pharmacy and got out of the door and saw my neighbour with his new baby who I've been trying to avoid. I darted back inside and cried for 15 mins but then I was ok to go out again

Love to all
xxx


----------



## AoC

Almond, Ginger, and Mash         

I'm always terrified when I post like that that I'm going to forget someone.  Please forgive me if I have: it doesn't mean the love isn't there, just the brain cells.


----------



## beachgirl

Sending big big hugs to Almond and Ginger and Mash x


----------



## Donkey

For those that need them         

A wise whisper from Elinor, fingers crossed for the FET ladies   

I found a lump in my breast last night, didn;t sleep a wink.  I know that it is probably harmless but you always worry don;t you?  I went to the doctor and she is convinced it's a cyst as it moves and is a bit tender, but has referred me to the breast clinic to be safe.  I feel much better though tonight.

Shortie hows the new house?   

Almond you must take time to grieve, don't rush yourself   

Popsi that was a lovely story about princess morphiing into you and dh   

Lots of love
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mag108

Ginger babe: I have been meaning to say for days how brave you are for battling through at work. Well done!


Almond: Glad they have reassured you re pain. There is no way out or around getting over this, it'll just take time. I appreciated your honesty re having ones own flesh and blood reproduced. I havent gone to that place just yet but it is lurking and I will need to look at it if things dont work out this next cycle.  (or rather it will hunt me down and I will have to 'deal with it'.)


Oh my god did anyone hear how inadequate Nicky Campbell on 5Live interviewing a clinician at the LWC. He was asking about miscarriage and infertility and clearly could not grasp what it might be like. 


AFM:I am officially cycling! Blood test today (FSH is 15.1 GULP!  ) the highest I have ever seen it. OCP today. EC&ET prob mid October. Dont know how I feel about it. Scared cos it blinkin expensive with all of the immunes tx too. Not totally taken on board that it is actually happening now. I want to get blindingly drunk to be honest. But then I love sticking my head in the sand.  


x


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh mag that has come around fast      you are brave don't forget it !!!

Hi GB  well done as mag says for battling through work . small steps      take your time and don't be worried about what anyone thinks , that poem to stan was beautiful and thank you for sharing it with us .. must have taken you all your heart to write it.....      

big hugs to almond and mash as well 

HI LM and Shortie    

Shortie I have sourced some aloe vera plant for yah you can have em anytime they are growing im mil house     will steal a few buds I have asked her

hi donks glad the lump  is nothing to worry about    

hello anna sweetheart how are you    

welcome KW33   
hI iZZI, POPSI, ZAHIDA, BEACHGIRL, DRIVER        

how is purps baby doing  

AFM my af  sample to serum has been broken    and ive lost the receipt for the postage  and ive paid  serum so will have to send them  another one when af arrives,
spoke to by best mate on sat night re all this ivf malarkey and kept getting lumps in my throat so just hugged her and sipped my vodka through a straw attached to her hair ...
off for a week now so catch up  when i get back     

lots of love girls


----------



## LV.

Hello girlies,


Mags - off again! Good luck honey, toot, toot!


Donkey - Bless you darling, you're such a trouper. Glad you're feeling better


Almond - lovely to have you back   



Just a fly by post as I'm absolutely brain fried after some intense days at college. Chinese medicine is fricking brain addling sometimes. I just wanted to say thank you for everyone that responded to my questions, will be a bit more in the zone tomorrow and come back sensibly.


Oh, and I made an appointment to see Dr Zhai when we got back from SIRM and the earliest available appointment was end of January 2011!!!! I took it but they called this morning and have a cancellation tomorrow morning. Hope she's nice to me   


xxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Almond - Sending you a huge hug. One of the things my counsellor spoke about yesterday was the need to grieve for not being able to have your own biological child.  That made sense to me and hope it does to you too, although I am not sure how to grieve for something I have never had.  And you are definitely very welcome at the London meet.


Ginger Baby - one day at a time - one foot in front of the other - that's how I think about things when everything is tough.  Your neighbours sound caring but don't feel obliged to do anything sociable at the moment if you don't want to.


IzziLu - welcome back!  Love your Elmo thing too - very clever - I struggled and failed to even put up a picture of my cat.


Karin - hello and welcome to the thread


Popsi - lovely post - thank you.  Its so nice to hear our mums talk with such clarity and love about their little ones - however they came to them.  It is really helping me to come to terms with moving on to DE.


Shortie - I am not surprised you are feeling nervous - think that is only natural after everything you have been through.


Donkey - you really don;t need that extra worry about the lump, do you?  Have you got to wait long to get seen at the clinic.  Glad your doctor set your mind at rest a bit though.


Mag - I decided on my last cycle that the only way it could have been bearable was to get blind drunk after every scan, phone call, appointment etc.  Obviusly I didn't - but it would have made it a lot easier!


LV - Dr Zhai - how exciting - heard a lot about her - hope it goes well.


Shall we try and squeeze in the London meet before Tracey moves house?  What about 15 or 16 September?


L x


----------



## Züri

Just nipping in to give hugs to Jersey, Ginger and Almond     think of you all


And also want to add a big fat good luck to Mags!!    


Hello everyone else, I am reading and keeping up to date with you all x


x


----------



## AoC

Good luck, Mags!  Everything crossed for you!

Donkey - how worrying for you!    But I'm glad your GP has reassured you, and I'm sure it'll turn out to be a cyst.

Hugs, calypso.  How frustrating about your sample.  Hope you can arrange another one soon.

Good luck today, LV!

Morning Louise.  

Hi Zuri.  

Had a fab chat with my best friend last night.  We don't see each other often, but we chatted for an hour and a half (and I don't much like the phone!) about her family, my family, her holidays, her book, my book, adoption and loss.  Her current book features a heroine and hero who lost their baby very young.  She's had multiple miscarriages in the past, so it's a toughy for both of us, but she's doing a great job and it's good to talk about it.  She writes deep and emotional, but also funny, quirky and romantic.  I'm in awe of her novels.

She gave me a stern talking to about my procrastination on my own book.  *eyeroll*  I've been avoiding it because it's HARD, dammit!  ggg  But I got going again last night after talking to her.

DH just wandered in to the room in his dressing gown and collected all my dirty cups and plates.  He's a keeper... ggg

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies. 
Mags good luck sweetheart! xxxxx
Anna do we have to keep on at you as well about the book? xxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

LM - did you not get my pm? Sent it at the weekend.

Shorts - congrats on the move

Donks - you poor thing, hope you get the appointment soon so you can get some reassurance   

Almond - when I had an erpc I had no real pain after a day or two, but then the only medication I was on was heparin. If it continues please call back. 
I too worry about de working with my immunes BUT the following should reassure you:

a I have heard of ladies with immune issues carrying a de baby to term with no immune tx this is probably because an embie made from a younger/stronger egg is more likely to survive a battering from a wonky immune tx. This probably explains why ladies with C carried a baby when they were younger successfully, but cannot concieve/carry when they are older

b a donor egg is less likely to carry the 4.1 match we both have 

I am going to complain to pals about the fact our epu shares a waiting room with heavily pregnant women...its horrific when you are going through that.

Mag - good luck hun, where are you cycling? 

Anna - its good to have a friend who understands, I only have those here

Sorry no more personals, I'm shattered didn't get home until the early hours this morning after doing the athens trip in a day.  I drove to heathrow the night before and stayed over as I needed to be  up at 5am. Met a ff lady over there who had mc's despite immune tx until she had LIT in athens and now has a baby boy as a result (at my age), so it has renewed my hope a little (she was going for no 2). The clinic was much quieter and calmer than normal and we were even able to sit outside in a cafe before heading back for the flight. It also meant I had more time than usual with Dr T. He thinks we need to get dh tested for sperm fragmentation as he said he has seem really bad fragmentation in sperm which had a high count/mobility and looked great on the surface. 

My arm was butchered as usual and is pretty sore, just hope the pooled donor does the trick this time. Go back in 6 weeks, with dh this time so we'll have a mini break. 
This was the first time I've stayed away over night since getting Daisy and she was so excited to see me, it was lovely   DH put me on loud speaker when I called from heathrow the night before and she was running around the room trying to find me.

Love to everyone 

Anna x


----------



## AoC

How sweet with your Daisy-pup missing you, Anna!  I hope the LIT does the trick, but I'm sorry you're so tired.  Lots of hugs, sweetheart.    I'm very lucky in my BF, but I wished we lived closer.  It's a six hour drive to see her.  

Yeah, Shorts, you probably do.    But I'm irritated my hand is stiff and sore this morning - incipient RSI.  Why can't I do EVERYTHING at ONCE without my body getting in the way?  Harrumph!!!


----------



## Little Me

Mornin all

Anna hi love- I'm pretty sure I didn't get a PM hun.    try me again and I'll reply   
Bless Daisy and so hoping the LIT works   

mag - lots of luck love   

Donks- thank god you're ok hun   

Sorts- hows new pad love?


----------



## popsi

morning all

how is everyone...

thank you all for your kind comments lately, well the good news is i dont have to go to the baby shower on Friday as my friend had her little girl today ! .. .so just baby visiting which i find much easier than pregnant people (but only since we have our princess)

LM...thanks for the text darling xx

shorts... i want a sarnie now!!! xxx

mags...good luck honey xx

AnnaofC... well done honey, we will nag you now, but remember to keep time for more reading too..i will send package soon xx


Anna...well done on the journey honey you must be exhausted now x

much love to everyone... be back later xx


----------



## Little Me

oooh forgot to mention -Pops you reminded me!
I THINK I'm gonna brave it on Saturday and go see my 3D friends new little girl - scared to death but I need to brave up and get on with it  

Also been invited to a puppy party    (not me, GreyD   ) on Saturday.
He can officially go for walkies from Monday


----------



## popsi

LM... you are very brave honey ... sometimes things are not as bad as we imagine them to be, but dont go unless you are ready darling xx ..oh puppy party sounds FAB ! xx


----------



## Little Me

I think I'm coming out of my shell a bit Pops - even off to Dolgellau for our 3rd anniversary to our fave guest house (and we've become friends with them too) and doggy is coming aswell     I've warned them he might cry and be a bit of a handful but they have a dog and they're fine with him coming


----------



## popsi

LM... so happy for you honey, take small steps to achieving the larger goal honey  xxx and remember how lucky you are to have such a wonderful hubby as J..I know this kept me going through difficult times, not everyone is so lucky xx


----------



## Little Me

defo Pops- he's my angel    
xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Just read on ** that one old friend from uni has had a baby, another is going on mat leave..didn't even know they were pg   
Really bought home how many friends have become distant since I told them about my miscarriages then things go very quite...they just seem to know how to 'talk' to me. At least you find out who your real friends are I suppose but it makes me feel like such a freak.


----------



## Little Me

Anna- I'm with you hun, do you know - I'm the only childless person out of my 3d friends/ family!!!!


----------



## Ourturn

LM - me too with the exeption of bf who will start ttc and bil but he is with a new partner, so won't be long. Good luck with your visit   

Pops - know what you mean about bumps being harder to deal with, but I'm finding both bumps and babies hard to handle at the mo.


----------



## popsi

Anna... I used to find both so painful honey     life is so cruel... i know i get left out of pregnancy chats amoungst my 3 friends who are which i know is to protect me but also makes me feel a bit alien ! xxx 

why do bad things happen to the good guys hey ! xx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Almond Hope the pain is easing.  I am thinking of you.  At the moment I still have bad days where I run back to the house or car if I see a pregnant lady. Sending you loads of     

Spuds sending you     

Elinor still     for you girl

Donkey Sorry about the lump.  Its a worry you could do without.  Thank god docs says its a cyst but make sure you get it check out properly.

Mag108  Yeah Glad  you are getting ready to cycle.  Did not hear the Nicky Campbell interview but know what these things are like.  The only people who truly understand is us lot on here who go through all this SH*t !!!

Calypso Sorry again about your sample.  Hope you enjoy Barcelona.

Ladyverte Hope this mornings appointment went well.

SoBroody Sending you loads of     Its so hard when you hear of people you know getting pregnant.  I feel like I am on the outside looking in sometimes.

Hi to Louise, Beachgirl, Anna, Little Me, Shortie and anyone else I have missed.

AFM Had a mixed bag at work this morning.  Was doing okay til I had my back to work interview with my boss.  She said you are doing okay, seem to be talking less about the M/C and joining in more but still quieter that you normally are.  She then jokingly said said I know its all hard but people don't like sitting next to depressed people.  She also said someone on the team has said they would feel awful if they got pregnant and then had to tell me cos they know I wouldn't take it very well.  Like I think she was only joking about the depressed thing but I just can't be the person I was before this happened, can't be all laughing and joking. But on the other hand I don't want to feel like I am bringing people down. But at the same time I just can't be magically better.  She also when on about diversity and I have to be careful that I am not making the pregnant people in the office feel guilty about being pregnant.  Like I don't think I have made any of the pregnant people feel guilty.  But now I am freaking out in case I have.  Only been back in work a week.  So feel like everyone is running out of patience with me and just want me to better and all singing and dancing.  So drove home from work in     .  Like to be honest I am probably just being way to sensitive about it all.  But sometimes I think I am doing really well just to get up in the morning and go to work.  Sorry for the Me post.  Don't want you lot to think I bringing you down too.    

Take Care 
Ginger Baby


----------



## shortie66

Oh GB what an insensitive cow        She sounds like the kind of women who has never had any sadness or grief in her life, what a stupid stupid woman.


----------



## Ginger Baby

Shortie Well thats the thing she has had 3 failed IVF attempts and has no children of her own.  So you think she would know better.  Unless the three failed IVF attempts have hardened her.  I don't know.

Off to take my rabbit Harry to the vets now.

Ginger Baby


----------



## shortie66

GB then she should know better, i hope i never become hardened to it, i hope im still able to feel the sadness of others


----------



## Little Me

GB- WTF        she should know better as Shorts said- how bloody insensitive     

Yo Shorts


----------



## Ginger Baby

Thanks Shorts and Little Me.  Feel a little bit better now.  Thought I was being over sensitive.

Maybe going to go for a run when DH comes in.  Cos now the more I think about it, the more I am getting annoyed    

In some ways I feel cos my boss has went thru IVF she understands but in other ways I feel it has left her hardened and made her a bit bitter.  Its like shes had to accept whats happened to her so I should be able to accept whats happened to me.  Maybe she thinks she is doing a tough love approach with me or something.

Anyway Take Care and thanks for reading.

Ginger Baby


----------



## almond

Afternoon all

*GB* - I want to slap your boss  Of course nobody wants pregnant women to feel guilty (ok, well I confess I might have done on a bad day but I recognise that's unreasonable!!!) but diversity is about including and celebrating and protecting all groups, and that doesn't mean forcing people who are going through difficulty to pretend all is well or behave in a way in which they feel uncomfortable in case anyone who isn't in that unfortunate position feels bad? wtf? the diversity policy should be protecting you, not being held against you  Perhaps her only way of coping with the horror she has gone through is to shut things out. I think you are doing better by going through your feelings 

*Donkey - *I'm so sorry to hear about your health scare, I'm so glad the dr isn't worried but really it's not what you need after everything you've been through medically already  I hope you get proper reassurance soon, and getting there isn't too painful

*Anna* - I'm glad the LIT went ok, and I hope the reaction isn't too painful. I'd love a proper chat with you about the immunes and DE some time. I loved hearing about Daisy looking for you while you were on the loudspeaker  sooo cute. I'm sorry about the announcements. This is so hard 

*Mags - *you're on the way! You're bound to have mixed feelings, and the only way I got through it was to remind myself whatever happened, it was an essential step on the way to where I wanted to get to. Try not to worry about your fsh, it can jump all over the place anyway. Sending you lots of 

*LV - *how did Dr Z go? I saw for about a yr, she's quite scary but also nice and I was always impressed by her outfits and hair 

*AOC - *loved hearing about your chat with your friend and now I want to know what books you both write!

*Popsi *- glad you escaped the baby shower and I can totally understand why that would be difficult. I'm so glad you have your beautiful daughter now, and I love what you wrote about her, thank you for continuing to share that with us 

*LM *- good on you for seeing your friend, if it feels like the right thing to do. Sometimes it can even lift me to go out into the world like that, and sometimes I know I can't do it  
I've been meaning to ask you btw, how do you pronounce your doggy's name is it all one syllable or two?

*Shortie - *how is the unpacking going? Nearly 5 yrs on we still haven't unpacked all our boxes ...

*Louise - *I think your counsellor is right, and I guess there are different ways to mourn something which isn't tangible. Maybe it's something you can do only when you make a decision to move on, or maybe it's just a gradual process that you go through bit by bit, and we're already going through it?  Re meeting, I could poss do Wed next week if others are around then?

As for me, I've been in agony, pain got worse last night and worse than any pain I've had before - it feels like something to do with endo or adhesions or something horrible like that. Spent a lot of the night up and this was even after being prescribed hard core co-drydamol. Spent all of today in bed, but I'm hoping there's been a bit of improvement in the last hr 

Am trying to focus my attention back on to what I do have, and not what I don't - including my wonderful DH, my family and my friends. This is my life and I really see that I have to hold on to what's good, even though I feel like we all do I'm sure that to some extent I'm watching life go on around me. I even bought a gratitude app for my iphone  Who knows what next for us, but I have to try and believe my child will get to me somehow, and that we're still on a journey getting there, and closer and closer all the time

Am seeing a very special friend tonight so looking forward to that 

Hope everyone has a lovely evening, sorry for anyone I've missed but thinking of you all
xxx


----------



## purple72

Evening ladies,

Have just read back 4 pages and I take it all in at the time, but each new post seems to displace the last one in my mind so please forgive me for no personals. I'm reading and following you all and still thinking of you all!

We are well here if a little tired     nothing we cannot handle. Isaac is a little star and has put a bit of weight on which is good as they usually loose weight in first few days and regain it by day 10 but todays Day6 and little one is now over 6lbs (just) so we are pleased the Breast feeding is going well.


Thank you all for your lovely messages on here and on F/book  you guys mean so much to me and reading your messages when I know what journey's you are all on fill's me with pride that I can call you ladies my friends xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Oh GB -     for your boss.  I can't believe she talked about you making pregant people feeling uncomfortable - how insensitive.  pls ignore her 

Anna - my heart goes out to you, IF is the loneliest journey in the world.  All my 4 sisters have kids as do most of my friends and it is tough to hear all the baby talk.  

Donkey - glad to hear your GP has referred you to the breast clinic, I am sure the lump is nothing to be worried about.  I hope Bertie is all settled in

Almond - maybe you should go to A&E about the pain in tum, it doesn't sound good

Mags - sending you lots of       for your cycle.  

  popsi, louise tracey, spuds, elinor, LV and everyone.

No sign of immunes results in the post, going to have to chase them tomorrow.  I am free nextweek if anyone is up for meeting up.  Week of 20th tricky as off to Octoberfest on the 23rd where I plan on partying hard for 5 days with my friends and then some culture Salzburg and Vienna for our wedding anniversary


----------



## katie lou

Ladyverte, 

Just been reading about Dr Zhai - she sounds interesting. Have you heard specific things about her treatements re: PRs? 

Katie Lou x


----------



## Kittycat104

On iPhone and battery giving up so just to say shall we go for next Wednesday then for London meet up?  Who's in?  Any preferred location?

L x


----------



## T0PCAT

Wednesday fine for me - don't mind where but can we give wahacca a miss, wasn't too impressed recently

Z


----------



## katie lou

i' m in for meeting up. Se1 or West End both good for me but happy to meet wherever


----------



## Miranda7

Just a quick post, because I really can't keep up these days! i had to respond to GB though.

My God, I think what your boss said to you was WAY out of line. Way, way, WAY out of line. I know how vulnerable you must feel, but is there anyone you can complain to informally about her remarks? Someone who could make it formal without you having to put in a complaint and go through all that malarkey?

I mean, jesus.   

Hope you're OK sweetpea. xx


----------



## mag108

ladies just a quick hi and thks for all the well wishes.


GB: I think you are prob right that re boss:  poss expects of you what she prob expected of herself. But everyone is different. It will pass hun, all this focus on you, so you can move on with your healing.


xxx to everyone


had a friend go on mat leave from work today, she sits right beside me so had the whole office around our desks (and all the ensuing chat) for cake and well wishes. You put on a brace face during times like that. x


----------



## shortie66

Mags         sweetheart. and ooodles of           for cycling hunny     


Sorry im such a crap poster head up **** at the mo


----------



## mag108

thks shorts, are you settled in?


----------



## shortie66

Mag yep all settled in, just taking longer to settle in in my head tho


----------



## Züri

Purps lovely to hear from you, glad all is going well xx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Morning zuri hows bump coming along?     



Day off for me, and i mean a proper day off toov     No popping into cafe and ending up staying for 3 hours or all day    Im going to find some new curtains for our bedroom as the one i bought sunday i dont really like    in fact i hate them     Might even pick up a nice new duvet cover while im out    Few loads of washing to do and tonnes of ironing ho hum how exciting     


Everyone ok?


----------



## Little Me

Mornin all,

Shorts hugs hunny     , maybe when new curtains are in and duvet your boudoir will be a calm and happy room   

Love to all
#

all ok?
xxx


----------



## shortie66

LM ordered new curtains    they are being shortened so they fit the window properly     Priced up some made to measure and they came in at £194.00       FCUK ME        they are only bedroom curtains for gods sake      Bought a nice new duvet cover which im gonna put on now   




Where is everyone        Hope i havent peeeeed everyone off with my miserable attitude of late


----------



## almond

Morning all, quiet today. Oops I mean afternoon but I've only just got out of bed   

Shortie - good news re curtains, if everyone's buggered off because of a miserable attitude it'll be mine not yours!

LM - hello   

Mags - you deserve a bloody medal. I've already imagined asking to change seats at work if the woman next to me gets pg   

I'm in a better mood cos the pain has stopped a bit. F hell that hurt!!! My main priority at the moment is to try and get back on track physically and I've already started making appts

London girls - assuming pain stays away I should be ok for Wed
xxx


----------



## Little Me

I'm here again   

mad day at work

don't be daft you 2 - we're all here for each other through good times and bad.... so here's some      

Almond- soz not had chance to reply to email hun


----------



## H&amp;P

I'm reading just mad busy at work and got a deadline I'm struggling to meet   

   

to all of team PR.


----------



## shortie66

Almond well done sweetheart       glad the pain has started to ease for you       


LM tell the customers to f off hunny, you have more important things to do     


Driver hope you met the deadline hunny       


Can i have an af dance please        want to get things going for ice babies.     Im scared to call them ice babies cos that makes it seem like they are real babies


----------



## popsi

just calling in to give shorts and almond a         for thinking silly things... you are BOTH not miserable at all... just dealing with lifes sh!t .. and bl00dy dealing with it very well for that matter !! xxxx

LM.. not long for GreyD's first hols now     x 

Driver...hope you meet the deadline hun xx

All good here... hand still bit sore keep forgetting to ring docs for results of x ray as they only open for an hour for results over the phone and i keep forgetting too early or too late    

Been food shopping to Asda today and to visit a friend 

Much love to you all... off now to prepare tea I am starving !! gonna have Chicken Kiev, saute potatoes, mushrooms and veg ...mmmm yum yum ! x


----------



## Ourturn

Please forgive the format I am posting from my shiny new iphone4!

Almond I am no expert but happy to share my thoughts will pm you my number. Glad pain is better today x

GB your manager is totally out of  order! I have a couple of suggestions (I work in hr) I will pm you later

Shorts curtains are pricey unless you can make them yourself

Hi everyone will post later but it's great being as to keep up at work now 

Anna x


----------



## IzziLu

Afternoon girlies, hope all is as well as can be expected in PR land! 

Almond, so glad to hear the (physical) pain is easing... keep an eye on it though and don't be daft, you're not being miserable just getting some much needed stuff of your chest   

Same goes for you Mrs Shortie!    Hope you're enjoying your day off, I love a new duvet... makes going to bed even better than ususal    A little dance for you         

GB - I truly can't believe your boss    The woman should really know better given her history    Hope today has been a bit better sweetie   

Oh Donkey, you could really do without scares like that, hope you can get to the clinic soon for definite reassurance   

Mags, wehay - you're underway, really hope this is the one for you lovely              

LV - how did it go with Dr Z, what is her specialism? btw pressie in post   

Cal, b*gg*r about the af sample, I'm still waiting to hear about mine and hoping it hasn't gone AWOL    Hope you're having a good break away   

Zahida - any sign of those results yet?   

Elinor, sounds like it's all going well for you, good luck for the 23rd      

AnnaSb - glad the LIT trip went well, hope you're recovered now, that was a seriously long day    Very jealous of the shiny new iphone   

LM, so what happens at a puppy party then? Sounds like organised chaos to me   

AoC - how's that book coming along   

Popsi - mmmmm Chicken Kiev   

Driver, how's the deadline going?   

Purps, DH & Isaac     

You're very good about arranging meets Louise, wish I was near London (sometimes  )

Zuri - how's your bump?
  Karin

All's well here except still waiting on my hidden C re-test result which is getting frustrating now - I just wanna know    Oh well, fretting isn't going to speed it up   

Love to all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi all 

sorry for the me me me post. 

Immunes results back and I am confused.com on how to interpret them.  Have Dr Beers book and looks like my NK killer cells are elevated and it looks like i have a better response to intralipids in reducing my NK levels


----------



## AoC

Not miserabled!  Just busy...

9 sleeps till holiday.


----------



## almond

I'm laughing about Shortie and me miserabling the thread   

Zahida - have you posted on the immunology boards to ask for their advice? Anything we can help with?

Izzilu - hope result comes through soon, I hate waiting for results, but also I hate getting them as well   

Anna - ooh iphone 4 - jealous! I LOVE my iphone, and is good to be able to read FF from work without worrying who's looking at the screen. is it your first iphone? if yes, we need to talk apps   

I'm out of chocolate and cake    After weeks of healthy living during IVF and pg (not counting the chips and crisps), I've been on a food bender, and now the cupboards are bare. Back to healthy living soon, but a few more chocolate flapjacks to buy yet

Hope everyone is having a good eve
xxx


----------



## popsi

AnnaofC.... i have tracked down all my books my BIL and SIL had them (you know the cot thieves !!!!) so i have asked that they bring them back so should do this weekend... will send them ASAP, i have not forgotten xx


     to you all xxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Sorry I have not been posting very much. Work is v busy and by the time I have read the thread I run out of time for a proper post.

Shortie, I'm glad the move went OK and I hope you get AF soon.

We are hoping to move around 20th sept but apparently our buyers are a bit nervous about the fact that about 15-20 years ago some structural work was done on the house.  Hopefully when we give them a bit more info they will be fine

We had a call from CRM saying they have a donor for us and I am going to accept. Yesterday I was just worrying about when I would get a match. Now I am worrying about everything from it not working, having another mc to what people will think if I am pg.

I am up for the meet on Wednesday.  Louise/Zahida/Donkey.  I remember one of you saying you had been to a place over the road from where we met last time?  Or am I imagining things.  Alternatively, how about Pizza Express or Zizi on the Strand?


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Just a quick one from me as DH has only just got off the lap top. Grrrr.

Almond - glad to hear the thread being miserabled made you laugh. And I am with you on the unhealthy eating at the moment!

Zahida - have you managed to decipher your immunes stuff yet?

Re Wednesday. The place opposite I had been to was Barrafina. Its very nice.
http://www.barrafina.co.uk/

Have also read good reviews about this place:

http://dishoom.com/

Off to Lister tomorrow for my follow up.

Louise x


----------



## LV.

Hello girlies - Just a quick pipe up from me that I'd like to come on Wednesday. I have an essay due next week and if I've finished it I'll be there with bells on <ding dong>

xxx


----------



## katie lou

Evening All

LV - thanks for the response!

I don't know if I missed it but is there a time and place for next Wednesday?

Katie


----------



## Kittycat104

Katie Lou - We haven't got a venue yet - couple of suggestions on previous page.  What time is best for everyone?  6.30? 7?


L x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Louise.  Both those places look very nice.  I like both Indian and Spanish.  Maybe someone who has a preference for one or the other can decide.  6.30 is good for me.


----------



## fluffy jumper

LM.  Sorry I haven't actioned your PM yet.  I will do it tomorrow


----------



## AoC

You're a lovely, lovely lady, Popsi!  

Tracey, they will think, "FANTASTIC, Tracey's pregnant!  I can't think of anyone who deserves it more.  I wonder what I can do to help...."    Lots of hugs for the worry.

Almond, cake and chocolate is good.....  

LOL @ LV's dingdong.  Wait, that sounds wrong....  

Waving to everyone!  I think there was something I needed to say to LM, but I can't remember.... oh yes!  I'm glad to hear you're starting to feel a bit better about life, the universe and everything sweetie.


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Team PR...horrid rainy weather here today....day at home for me then off for a girly night at friends tonight, staying over so looking forward to lots of talking, wine and a chinese....


----------



## popsi

Morning all

Wet and windy here in Wales to.. and very grey, not a nice day at all.. but on the plus side hubby is now off for almost a week so be nice to spend some time together, and we gonna get most of christmas shopping done next week 

happy friday all...      be back later.... breakfast time now ! xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

Tracey- hi love, I echo 100000% what AOC said- everyone will be delighted for you and so pleased you have your donor    

Aoc- where u off on hols?   

Shorts- how you doing today?   

Almond   

Mornign beachy n Pops


----------



## beachgirl

Morning LM...how are you?   

POpsi...christmas shopping


----------



## Little Me

I'm ok ta Beachy, you? xx


----------



## beachgirl

Not bad LM....trying to keep spirits up...


----------



## Little Me




----------



## beachgirl

Not easy is it...as muhc as you think you're doing well you know inside


----------



## popsi

LM & Beachgirl


----------



## Little Me

absobloodylutely hunny- I had  moment earlier that had me near to


----------



## Ourturn

LM and Beachey         

Almond and GB have pm'd you both

Almond - its my 1st iphone! Dh had the previous version and upgraded too and says the main differences are that its faster, screen photo and video quality are much better. I am very impressed with the video recorder and camera. I downloaded crazy birds, tetris and a torch app last night   

Tracey - I think that's exciting news! Everyone will be delighted WHEN you get pg  

Purps - you're little man is a doll! 

Izzi - who did you do the test through?

Popsi - did your horrible sil collect all the stuff? 

Zahida - have you posted your results on Dr G's thread?

Hi lou, Shorts, Anna, katie et all 

Caught up on Corrie this am and cried when I saw Molly's newborn   Really need to get out of pj's and get my **** into gear. The pups are sparked out, one is sleep yapping, the otyher sleep barking!   

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Anna- I can't flippin stand Molly - and don't even get me started on that Natasha        
But they baby was cute   
GreyD sleep barks    xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

What is Natasha like? Do you think she will fake a miscarriage?     I often think that if I was a slapper who cheated/slept around I would be pg in not time! 

Cute isn't it!   Does he twitch in his sleep too? That's part of the neural development.

x


----------



## Little Me

That's the only thing she can do I guess without fessing up to Nick!
Yeah, he twitches in his sleep and when he yawns he makes a proper yawning sound   
meant to aks - do your pooches go to a kennel when on hols or do you have someone who they stay with?
xx


----------



## T0PCAT

Lousie, anna - I have posted my results on dr G's thread but I have figured out DH and I have 50% match wrt DQalpha, my %cd3 is elevated but titrates down with intralipids.  LAD is negative but individual results are within normal range and TH1:2 cytokines ratio is slightly elevated - so bottom line is I have immunes problems.  I am seeing Dr G on Tuesday morning and will find out what therapies he recommends.  

Re london meet up - happy with either restaurant and can be in for 6.30pm.  

Tracey - Good luck with DE route, hard decision to make but you know your chances go up massively


----------



## Ourturn

LM - we have a local kennel which we use. Looked into animal aunts (where someone stays in your house and looks after your dogs/cats) but its very pricey. Not as worried about kennels know benj will have some company. 
Another option is home boarding where  your pup stays in someone's house with other dogs. Usually though a boy dog must be 'done' before they'll take him.
Benj once stayed with bil but despite being toilet trained peed on his sofa at night   since found out male dogs will do that to mark their territory unless they get done. 

Zahida - sorry about the results but at least you have an answer and can do something about it. You won't need LIT (lucky thing!) I will put £ on the fact you will be put on steroids with the match you have.


----------



## T0PCAT

ASB - i am relieved that there are immune issues, at least we have explanation as to why all our IVF cycles have failed.  I posted on Dr G's board and the lovely Agate has helped with interpreting results and suggested what therapies we will need.  I feel happier going to se Dr G armed with some information.


----------



## fishface

Hi Ladies,

Soooooooooo sooooooooo sorry i've been AWOL for soooooooo long   

Will try and read back when i can, have been keeping up with some of you on ******** though   

Quick me update: managed to re-fix our mortgage as planned and we now have monies for one round of t/x. Got my FSH level done and unfortunately it has now gone up to 20.6, so i'm now a no-go for Oxford and most other clinics from what i hear. Had the donor talk again, so now have to think through the options, and of course that now means our monies are again short as the goalposts have now moved!!!

So, question is, try the Lister with my own decaying eggs, if they'll take me    or go DE    Decisions, decisions eh   

So glad you're all still here, will try and keep up now, have to refresh myself on this IVF thingummygig


----------



## laurab

Hi girls,


Just bobbing on quickly to say hello an also let you know that the magazine I was interviewed for ages ago is now out and I have a copy.  Its called fertility road and I have only skim read it but its pretty good read. It has a really lovely story from sinata (so macho!) about her 9 ivfs, surrogacy, m/c and final happy ending of adopting... it gave me goosebumps.  Also this edition is focused on donor eggs so thought you guys may be interested as I know its a road many are thinking about.


Hugs to all. XXXXX


----------



## fishface

Hi Laura, spooky, sounds just like the read i need right now - where can we get it from   

Loving the pics of the chiplets, they are absolutely scrummy


----------



## H&amp;P

Laura - Thnaks for the info hun, hope you and the chippers are well and they aren't running you ragged. Will the mag be on general sale or will we have to order it?

There is a huge section in Red magazine this month on IVF, facts and figures from readers poll it's about 6 or 7 pages not read it yet as it only arrived yesterday (I get it on subscription but the poll must have been before I started getting it as I don't remember seeing it)

Fishface - welcome back, but sorry you have had to join us again


----------



## IzziLu

Afternoon all,

Thanks for the heads up re the magazine Laura, I'll watch out for that ... miss you sweetie!   

Driver, will watch out for Red aswell   

Hi Fishface, don't think we've met before, glad to hear you're back on track and good luck with that oh so difficult decision   

Zahida, glad you're beginning to make sense of your results, I can understand why it must be a relief in away to at least get some answers, hope it all becomes even clearer when you see Dr G on Tuesday   

AnnaSb, so cute about the puppies barking and yapping in their sleep, one of my pusscats suckles in her sleep which just makes me melt!    Sent my sample to Serum but they haven't received it yet so it appears to be a postal delay...my own fault for trusting Royal Mail I suppose but it arrived fine last time so I didn't even think about it this time    Don't know what I'll do if they haven't got it by beginning of next week   

Tracey - that's fantastic news re the doner match, it looks like the new house, new baby could be falling into place for you   

Beachy and LM     for the low days    

Popsi - Christmas shopping are you serious    That's way too organised   

  to everyone and love to all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Little Me

Yay- Fishy & Twiggers are back     
Al the luck in the world hun   

AM-    

Laura- Oooh, I am gonna get that mag


----------



## fluffy jumper

Welcome back fishy.  I am sure you will come to a decision that feels right for you.  It is really hard though.
good to have you back.

Had a conversation with CRM and my donor won't be ready to start the process until sometime in October.  I just need to get myself fit and healthy between now and ET.  I just have to crack my sugar addiction.
Have friends round to drink the alcohol in our drinks cupboard tomorrow night so healthy living better start after that.
on that note, I am logging off to go to Costa to have a large cappucino and a slice of something.


----------



## laurab

http://fertilityroad.com/magazine-features Its Issue 2 that has the donor egg special. NOt sure where you can buy it from, but you can subscribe for first 3 issues online. If any of you do get it please know I am not that miserable in real life, the pic is just after they were born and I look all puffy, tired and miseable... 

I miss you all too!


----------



## Little Me

Hi Tracey & Iizz    

Laura- I'm gonna subscribe now


----------



## KW33

Sorry for my absence ladies (no you didn't all scare me off    ) just having some "issues" with PC     Hopefully back later to catch up   

Karin

xxx


----------



## IzziLu

Tracey enjoy that large cappucino and slice of something and draining the drinks cupboard tomorrow      Then good luck with the healthy living!   

I'm with you LM, defo gonna subscribe   

Please come back to play Laura! Miss the stories of the chippers   

xXx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya Gang

Wanted to say firstly thanks for all the support you have given me over my boss problems.  Special thanks to So broody for her PM. I am bearing your advice in mind for future boss problems.
Anyway my boss came over and saw me yesterday morning and she said she had been worried that she had upset me so hopefully she has realised what she has done.  But she did peed me off still a little bit cos she then said there are other people on the team who have problems too.  Two girls on my team dad's have cancer but at the end of the day they have had more time to try and come to terms with things.  And I know its hard for them and I have been talking to these girls asking how their dads are getting on, how they are coping etc. Its not as if I have only talked about my problems

Also my grief is still rawer than theirs and this going to sound awful but their dads have both had long fulfilled life's where my baby didn't even get the chance to live. Plus everyone deals with grief and problems differently so I should be allowed to deal with things in my own way.  Going to let things lie for now cos can't be bothered with any hassle but if it happens again I will say something to her or take if further.

Almond Glad the pain has eased.  Thought I would also say don't worry if you still have a few bad days, don't be too hard on yourself.  Just take one day at a time.

Zahidae sorry about your immune results but at least armed with this info you can look into seeing if theres anything they can do to resolve these issues.

Mags Sending you    .  Its hard putting ona brave face.

Shortie Hope you enjoyed your day off

Louise Hope your follow up appointment went okay

Tracey Not long til October.  Nearly end of September now.

Hi to Fishface don't think I have spoke to you on here before.

Little me , Driver, Popsi Zuri, Calypso and anyone else I have missed hi

Also one more thing from me.  I made strawberry sandwich cake with creamy vanilla cream and fresh strawberries in the middle and then more creamey vanilla on top.  Me DH and our two friends had some last night and I took the rest to work.  My team loved it so if they have been thinking I was miserable, think I am forgiven.  Like I don't think they have just my stupid boss !!!

As Always Take Care
Ginger Baby


----------



## fishface

Thanks Laura, subscribing now!

Hi Tracey hun, seems like an age ago that your were agonising over the DE decision yourself, so pleased that is all going ahead for you    And hey, sugar is good for you, makes you feel good    How long did it take for your match to come through hun?

Lovely to see some names i recognise, need to swat up now and see where you are all at.
Sobroody, are you looking forward to your meeting next week?

Lots of new names too, this thread is fantastic, i'll soon be up to speed i hope


----------



## shortie66

Ginger Baby said:


> Also my grief is still rawer than theirs and this going to sound awful but their dads have both had long fulfilled life's where my baby didn't even get the chance to live.


GB i have to agree with you there im afraid  that does sound awful. I have never had a miscarriage but i have lost both parents unfortunately, i cared for them when they were ill and then watched as they both died from cancer. I am not trying to say your pain is a lesser pain in any way whatsoever darling but that comment personally to me was very hurtful. I would give anything for my parents to still be here, for them both to have been at my wedding.

Im sorry ladies if i have upset anyone here with that, i think its best i take a break for a while.


----------



## LV.

Hey Fish! Welcome back honey. Let's hope whichever one you choose it's the golden ticket (or egg!) I'm giving natural ivf a go at Create Health, you can get 3 goes for about the same price as 1 stimmed cycle in case you fancied researching that. They are also offering free IVM at the moment, they're not charging whilst it's a new technology for them. Will be over joyed if we get a Brucie bonus embie from an antral follicle for free. 


Come back Laura!!! Stay for a while, won't you?


Tracey - fab news on your match honey. Savour every moment of your blow out... I'm craving wine and mashed potato at the moment!



I know lots of you have already seen the piccie on ** but haven't said here - WE ARE GETTING A PUPPY, YIPPPEEEE!!!! He's so adorable. DH unexpectedly caved on Sunday so we went to the RSPCA centre who had no dogs that were suitable for rehoming with cats, said they don't very often get them in as cruelty cases are not often ok with cats and suggested a puppy might be better so we had a look around and voila! He's a lab and springer cross (god help us!) and we've called him Rolfe. So excited I'm finding it hard to contain myself. Roll on 2nd October.


Have decided i'm definitely coming on Wednesday - stuff the essay, I need to see people. I'm in danger of losing my social skills with all the hiding away I've been doing


LadyV xx


----------



## Little Me

Shorts       , so sorry you've been upset hun, I can too understand why
I too lost my mum to cancer  (and she also had a thrombosis in her leg god bless her     ) and I would pay all the money in the world to have just one more day with her- and I would love her to have been at my wedding too and to be there with me through all this IF sadness.

That happened to me when I was 14 and my poor brother was 11 and my grief whilst not "raw" is very very much part of mine and brothers everyday life.

Stay with us Shorts- You are my ikkle buddy


----------



## fishface

ladyverte - wow that's a good deal. Is that possible if you need ICSI though, DH has low sprerm count and au natural probably wouldn't work for us    The IVM sounds promising though - may have to email them, thanks hun


----------



## Little Me

Fishy- PS, it's me Anne but I changed my name for security reasons


----------



## LV.

Aw Shorty... big hugs honey pie. I know that losing parents is a terrible thing and understand why you're upset, I still miss my dad every day. I would have loved for him to have been at my wedding. Please don't go anywhere xxxx 

GB - I'm sorry for your pain and loss but I have to agree with Shorts and Anne, losing a parent and a miscarriage are both terribly traumatic events and I wouldn't wish either on anyone but I really don't think either is comparable to the other, or that losing a parent should be belittled.  We've all experienced different pain and people react differently to different life events. 


Anne    

xx


----------



## LV.

Hi Fish - yep they can do ICSI too (we're having ICSI with frozen swimmers) it's around £6k for 3 cycles. They do a  brilliant scan too with a doppler - measure the blood flow to your uterus and ovaries and do that every month to check there's good blood flow to your follie and won't do EC unless it looks promising. Not sure what your last response was but mine has only been 2 eggies the last few goes so only getting the one isn't much worse and saves your ovaries from getting fried! you can cycle back to back each month too as there's no drugs (only trigger shot to time EC). Think they have an open day most months if you want to see them for a chat without parting with any cash. I really like it there so far


----------



## Little Me

LV-


----------



## IzziLu

Shorts    please don't go! I understand how you feel, watching my Dad die was the worst six weeks of my life, without exception. You've had such a difficult time recently with nutter neighbours and operation and house move and now hopefully FET fast approaching, please stay so all these lovely girls can help you through (and I don't count myself in that cos I'm cr*p with words but I'm trying)       If Nix was here she'd sing you a song... it goes something like.... Please don't go, don't go o oo, don't go awa ay!   

GB, LV's said it very well and I think you kind of meant it when you said everyone grieves differently but miscarriage and losing parents are two totally different things and really can't be compared.

LV & LM


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Think everyone got the wrong of the stick before I was trying to say that because the miscarriage has just happened to me to I still feel quite raw about it.  My friends at work have had more time to deal with whats happening to their dads.  Even though I know it must n't get any easier, maybe it gets worst.

Like I am not saying my grief or their sadness is any worst than mine.  I just feel they have had more time to get used to their current situation.  Maybe thats not right the words or I don't know.  I know it must be really hard for anyone to go through losing a parrent and watching them go through that must be  truly awful.

I am really, really sorry if I have offended anyone.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## fishface

LV - emailed them already, thanks so much hun, just a little light at the end of the tunnel to clutch at    my FSH might be an issue for the natural, but i'm definately interested in the IVM, if i'm viable - i'll keep you posted   
Sounds really promising for you too, good luck!

LittleMe - of course i guessed it was you, did laugh at the little pic of charlie though, he's not that little anymore. Not getting much work done here today as you can see, that's the failing of me getting back into FF, whoops   

  to you girls hurting, Shorts there is no need to go, these girls are all open and everyone is honest, that is not a failing and a reason to disappear hun


----------



## Little Me

GB- I think grief is grief, it's all horrific . I can't imagine losing my baby or my child    

Fishy- He's a big charlie now hun


----------



## LV.

Fish - if you're ovulating and have a regular cycle I *think* that's all they worry about. You can only have the IVM if you have a natural cycle, it's kind of a bolt on. The clinic have got a bad rap for being disorganised from what I've read on the Create thread but I've not had any problems with them. Good luck!


Anne - maybe we should all have a big doggy meet somewhere?! I really can't wait until Rolfie comes home bless him. 


GB


----------



## Ginger Baby

Little Me  You are right they are both are horrific.  I really hope I have not offended shortie.  I hope you and her forgive me.  I would really hate it if I have really upset someone on here cos even though I have never met any of you.  I feel like you are my friends and you have all been there for me.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## fishface

LV - cool, itching for them to reply now, haha! My cycle is good, 25 days without fail, so hopefully that will be a bonus! The website looks good, they offer lots more than Oxford! Can't wait to see pics of Rolfie, don't think i have you on ********, must have a look!

LittleMe - how is your new edition fitting in with the cats


----------



## popsi

SHORTS ! dont you dare go anywhere honey, we need you with us, and you need our support now more than ever, i know that you mean and its the most horrendous thing loosing a parent, i would give anything in the world for five mins with my Dad right now        but dont leave us at all xx

Fish... welcome back honey, we are all still here for support, good luck honey xx

LM, LV .... sh!t happens to us good guys     WHY !! xx

love to you all... Indian arriving now back later xx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Just wanted to echo what Popsi and everyone has said on here yeah Shorts don't go.  If anyone should go its me for inadvertly upsetting you.  We all love and need you, me included.

I feel so bad.  Feel like    .  Please don't go.  Please stay.

Ginger Baby


----------



## mag108

fish: gr8 to have you back on here! 


xxx to everyone who needs one



Re: Loss/grief: Have had it all and it's all awful (both parents died and miscarriages)....plus the pain of infertility.
Cant quantify it. Ginger you are right that everyone has different experiences and responses so we can never truely know the extent of someones loss not even those closest to us. 


When I have had loss it has helped bring me closer to people with same/similar losses but sometimes the pain of it (and not wanting to revisit) meant that sometimes I felt separate ie from family, and others, suffering). 


xxx to everyone 
Pls Shorts stay with us (if it's what works for you) 


and Ginger you too!


----------



## mag108

ps: going to a Wedding today and hadnt planned for RAIN. 


Say goodbye to lovley locks of yesterday (went to hairdressers,) Say hello to WORLD OF FRIZZ (like you have never seen, I brought the 80s back singlehandedly! without trying!)


----------



## katie lou

LV, Anyone, 

I'm looking for the Create Thread?

Katie


----------



## Donkey

Oooo it's been quiet   

Reading back it's been a tense couple of days   
Remember we are all here to support each other, I know that I couldn't have got through these past few years without all you wonderful ladies                
( I hope that didn't sound patronising   )


I'm not sure if I can make Wednesday...we have twilight INSET which means we have to stay at school til 6.00 (and I can't rush out of the door on the dot).  However I am on my adoption course on Weds and I'm dithering as to whether to go to school when the course finishes.  I feel I should as I have had so much time off.  Decisions... 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Crikey it has been quiet.  Hope everyone is ok.  

Donks - I feel so guilty about the all the time off work I have had recently attending apointments and having treatment.  Inset day means no kids?  If so then you don't need to go back into work.....? Be really good to see on Wedesday if you can make it.


----------



## IzziLu

Donks, think I'd be tempted to not go back into work after the course in your situation....I can't imagine your concentration levels would be very high anyway   ...is it the first adoption course you will have been on? Hope it goes well   

Hi Zahida   

Love to all   

xXx


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girlies

Sorry I have been AWOL again. Had a very long few weeks, my Dad has been very poorly again and has been in hospital so I haven't been getting back home each night until 9pm and have been shattered so no energy for posting. Anyways, the good news is he's home now and on the mend thank goodness!

First and foremost I wanted to say a mahoosive congratulations to my lovely purple and DH, Issac is absolutely scrumptious. Well done guys he's perfect!!   

Fishy - hello my old mucka it's lovely to see you back on here, we've missed you x Exciting news that you're getting started again really soon.

Beachy - Glad you can join us now xxx

Heaps- Not sure if you're away or just doing house-move things but we've changed our date to Saturday the 25th. Can you make it??

Just read back briefly and I wanted to send everybody who has had any kind of loss a big hug as it sounds like we could all do with one right about now. Love to you all

LV - I am joining the doggy set too!! Albeit only part-time. Whilst I was in the hospital with Pops one of his nurses asked me if I knew anybody who may be able to give 4 year old "baby" the boxer a good home, as her friend (another nurse) was going away to do missionary work for a year. Well I would have loved to have had her full-time but Paul and I are out at work for 10 hours each day so it wouldn't be fair, but my Step dad has been hankering for another dog so they're having her and I get weekend custody lol!! She's super cute and so affectionate, I love her already and I've only seen her once. Yey!! bring on the doggie meet.

Tracey - hey gorgeous, how's it going? Just read your post, how exciting!! Snap on the trying to get tip-top for October. I am now trying to be virtuous, no alcohol, no choccie, loads of green veg, no red meat, yadda yadda yadda....it's rubbish, but all in a good cause hey!! Hopefully we'll get to be on our 2WW together honeybun (which for me should be the back end of October all being well!)

Shortie - Hope you are reading my lovely. I want to know how you are little matey? Hope AF is forthcoming so that those plans can start to be happen. Love and hugs little pal

Mags - Hey twinnie, how was the wedding?? Hope the rain held off for you. It was ok in the afternoon wasn't it. Did you're lovely hair behave??

LM - How's little Grey'D this weekend, is he still terrorizing Charlie Cat?

Popsi - A woman after my own heart, I started my Christmas shopping ages ago. I have a wardrobe in my spare room (your room LM) with loads of stockpiled pressies in. I bet you are beyond excited for your first Christmas with Princess xx

Izzi - How you doing hun? Have you re-tested yet my lovely??

Zahida - I am so sorry that you've joined the Gorgy's Angels gang but like me I am sure that now that you're armed with the why things haven't worked you'll now be able to forge forward with getting some help with rectifying everything. Pity it's not tomorrow that you are down seeing Dr G as we could have met up. Paul and I are off down there to have NK's and LAD re-tests. Hoping that my 3 LIT's have done the trick and praying that they may even have helped bring down my mahoosive NK results. Just a little tip honey for when you see the G Man, take a pen and paper and write everything down, he speaks incredibly quietly and very quickly. If you don't understand ask him to repeat himself. If there's anything I can help with please shout xx

Lou - How was your follow up at lister?

Jersey, Almond and GB - How are you? I am thinking about you xx

AFM - well countdown is progressing!! I will be much happier once I have my re-tests back and I can then start concentrating on tx in Cyprus. I am nervous as hell but also really excited about getting on with things. It's been a hell of a long year since mc last August and then getting on the immunes bus, but I feel like I have ticked all of the boxes now and done absolutely everything I can to make things work, so it's in the lap of the gods now. Hope our angels up above are looking down and smiling on us next month!








Donkey, Heaps, Driver, Anna, RC & RH, AnnaOC, Malini, Laura, Mirra, Steph, and everybody that I've missed.

Better get my  into gear as we're going down to stay at Paul's mum's in Warwickshire tonight and then getting the train into London Village from there. Can you believe it was £60+ cheaper to go from there than it was from Manchester...ridiculous!!

Anyway big kisses to all of the lovely Team PR
Sarah xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Swinny - massive post! Nice to hear you sounding positive and getting prepared for your next cycle. Glad your dad is OK again now.

Donkey - not sure you will feel like work after the adoption event. Come and tell us about it instead. I know how tricky it is with time off though, I tell myself that this is my return for all those late nights and weekends spent working.

Katie Lou - here is the link to the Create thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=240802.0

Mag - how was the wedding? For frizz, I swear by Bumble and Bumble's defrizz serum - I'd look like a poodle without it.

Fishface - don't think we have 'met' before - hello.

LV - love the puppy - makes me want one!

Tracey - think I missed that you had a match before. That's great news. Hope you are feeling OK about it. Surely you don't have to crack your sugar addiction, just cut down a little?

AFM - had my follow up at the Lister on Friday. Had got my head round that there was little chance for my OE and that DE was the route for me. But the dr said that as I responded better on this last cycle, that I shouldn't give up hope on my OE yet and thinks I should cycle again, same protocol, but using Fostimon - she says she has seen some improved results from PRs. So, we are going again next month. Whilst I was OK with moving to DE if there was no hope for my OE, I don't think I am OK with it if there is still hope. What do you all think? My DH is worried that I will want to do cycle after cycle - as this was supposed to be the last with my OE. Anyone tried Fostimon?

Also just wanted to say that after the posts of the last few days how important you have all been to me this past year. I honesty think I would have cracked up without you. I hope we can all continue to support and care for each other through the rough and the smooth times.

Final thing from me - maybe we shoudl all save our pennies on Wednesday and go to Pizza Express or Strada? The main thing is seeing each other and we all have lots of financial pressures. What do you all think? On the list, I have got LV, Zahida, Tracy, Katie Lou, Almond and me. Have I missed anyone?

Louise x


----------



## T0PCAT

Swinny - what a shame we will miss each other, unfortunatley DH couldn't make Monday hence going for appt on Tuesday.  I hope and    your results are good and the LIT has done the trick.  I am gutted that I have immunes issues becuase we have had 3 ivf cycles which I feel like were wasted but we did learn something from each one.  I am hoping that whatever protocol Dr G puts us on fixes our immunes issues.  Hindsight is a wonderful thing.  

Louise - one more cycle with your OE is worth ago at least you haven't had the talk where they tell you its DE or nothing.  A chance is still a chance.  I am mega skint - we have to rpelace our boiler this month so strada or pizza express sound good.....i think there are some vouchers on the internet for 2 for 1 deals on main meal...what do the other ladies think


----------



## fluffy jumper

If I could wish for one present for Christmas this year it woudl be a better memory. I have spent the last half hour reading all your posts and as soon as I hit reply I can't remember what I wanted to say 

Swinny. I'm glad you are feeling positive. I hope your results are what they need to be when you see Dr G next week. Shame you aren't seeing him on Wednesday and you could have come to the London meet. Boxers are my favourite dogs.

Louise. I think it is normal to think each cycle is going to be your last. I have done that every time. If I had thought there was any chance with my own eggs I woudl have continued.

Shortie. I'm hope you are still here. I know how absolutely dreadful it will be when I lose my Dad - even if he lives to 100. I think I will handle it worse than I did losing Marcus. I am such a Daddys girl. It is something I worry about often.

 to all of you who have lost a parent.

Ginger. I don't want to make you feel bad for brining the subject up again so sorry if I have. I think we all know you didn't meant to upset anyone. 

Jersey. How are you doing?

Zahida. I hope you manage to get a plan together re your immunes. I am going to try and be good so I would prefer strada as I think they have more salads than pizza express. I have a taste card which will get us 25% off the food bill. I don't mind which location.

Fishy. The first time I went on the list with CRM I only waited 3 months, this time I have waited for about 11 months although they seem to have more donors coming through. Jo Mac has been matched recently and is about to start her tx. If you want to check out their thread it is here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=200196.msg4000356#msg4000356

Heaps. Sorry you had an emotional collapse. It might have done you good. Good luck for the move. We are meant to be moving on Wedensday 22nd all being well. Our buyers are having a bit of a wobble over some structural work that was done on our house years ago so I hope they don't pull out.
Where did you go on holiday, I can't remember.

Donkey. I wouldn't go into work after your course if I were you - then again I am probably lazier than you!

LV. How exciting about getting a dog. Will you have a pic to show us on Wednesday?
I bet we won't recognise you with all that weight you have lost.

Hi Mag

I have been sorting and cleaning nearly all day today. Now need to put my feet up. DH has promised me a foot massage. I wonder what he might want in return 

LM. How are you and your menagerie?


----------



## Ourturn

Laura - I have ordered the 1st three magazines. 

Driver - I should subscribe to red as I buy it every month. Thought the ferility feature was quite good. 

Swinny - how fab re the boxer   Good luck with your results. 

Evening everyone. Not much to report. Took Daisy on a seperate walk today to get her used to road noise and to see how she reacted to her first visit to a dog friendly coffee shop. She took it all in her stride and gained many admirers....I felt like a proud mum! Latest pics are on **, she's getting big.

Anna x


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - meant to ask how much vit d does your doc recommend you take? I take 1,000 international units, but heard on a feature on radio 4 that it should be 2,000.

LV - did you start the dhea? I would in your shoes as your testosterone seems on the low side. Mine was high last time I tested, maybe that's why I had such a bad reaction? 
Re vit d many of us are deficcient in this country and their are calls for women ttc and pg to be on it. Also meant to be good for immunes ie lowering nk's (I think)


----------



## mag108

Hello all


Lou: Glad your apt went well. (I am at Lister too!) ....you are very sweet, I will check out bumble&bumble, I have such bad hair days!   The wedding was fab, my curls had fallen out but hair looked ok-ish 


Swinny: well done on the big post!, fingers crossed all the test results will be good.  


Tracey : good news they have matched you again so soon. I am sure we all understand anxiety around tx. XX ps I would LOVE a foot massage (without having to pay for it!  )


Heaps: I am ok hun. You> (we still need to 'do' lunch).....Oh glad your hols went well, prob good to have a bit of a meltdown every now and then, let it all out.   xxx


Sobroody; hi, hope all is well?


xxx to everyone


----------



## katie lou

Hello All, 

I am happy to go to PE or S and can print off some vouchers too.

LV hope your essay is coming along and that you can come (remind me to talk to you about DHEA)

Louise, thanks for the thread. Also, good news from the Lister about having another go. Who is your doctor there? And if you don't mind me asking what protocol were you on? And any DHEA? I am contemplating the Lister. Have an initial consultation there soon. 

Night!

Katie Lou


----------



## katie lou

Hi, 

Can anyone help?

I am about to book an appt at Lister and am getting myself completely stressed out about who to go for. I've been up all night thinking about it. Sorry to bother people. I have read that many different things about different doctors there. 

All I am after is someone who will look at my stats (suggesting I am PR) and come up with the best possible protocol given them. They should all be good I know. Am I going mad? And should I just see whoever? 

Katie Lou


----------



## katie lou

Thanks Heaps. As I am sure it is with everyone, I feel some much pressure (cos time is passing and I still want my dream to come true/ the cost of the whole thing) to get every decision right and it really is doing my head in. its a fine line between trying to keep chilled and feeling you have done all you can. XXX


----------



## Kittycat104

Katie Lou - I was exactly the same when  trying to pick a consultant.  I liked Dr Paraikh - encouraging, positive yet practical advice on what to do.


Louise x


----------



## Kittycat104

KL - Sorry forgot to answer about my protocol.  Have tried long, short with cetrotide and short with Synarel.  The last was at the Lister and gave me my best response of 4 eggs.  I'm sticking with that, but with a different stims drug, for my next cycle.  Can tell you more on Wednesday.


London girls - will book table at Strada for Wednesday - is the one near Oxford Circus OK for everyone?  I have a Taste London card which gives 50% off.  Tracey - did you say you have one too?  Can you bring it?  One card is only valid for 4 people.


L x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Yes I have a taste card, will make sure I bring it.  

Katie Lou.  I was at the Lister for one cycle and was very happy with them.  My consult was with Raef Farris and I really liked him.  I also saw Marie Wren who you either like or don't. I really liked her straight up attitude but others have said they don't.  Lots of people like Jaya Parikh.  I have not heard good or bad about any of the others.


----------



## Little Me

Morning all

nice weekends?

Lou- have PM'd you  hun   

Tracey- all fine at the Green Zoo thanks    how are you?   

Shorts-     

Hi Heaps, KL


----------



## katie lou

Hi, 

Thanks all. The worst bit about this is its all so consuming and heavy. I used to be a happy person!

That said, a small thing did make me smile earlier - during a 'crazed search' on doctors wren, taylor and whoever else, my search engine got confused and asked if I was searching for 'Dr Dre'. I had to laugh. I think at that point I realised it had gone too far.

Catch you all later.

Katie Lou xxx


----------



## popsi

Morning all

Hope you all had good weekends xx they go so quickly tho, time is flying by i only have 14 weeks left off before i go back to work...where did them 11 months go !!!  

Katie..sorry i cant help but good luck with who you decide xx

LM... morning hun, GreyD is so cute xx

Tracey... How are you feeling about things now hun xx

Heaps...Morning how are you xx

Ladies.... I am missing Shortie... so if your reading please come back darling, this place is just not the same without you as I am sure all he ladies will agree xx

right I am off now, DH off work for few days, just taken car for MOT so hopefully it passes and will be back soon then off to supermarket, for KFC and to visit my friend with new baby ...thats the plan but probably go t!ts up LOL ! xxx


----------



## katie lou

I am booked in with Dr Wren at 11 next week - yikes!


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

I am going to start a new thread in about 10 minutes.

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

New home this way >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246581.new#new


----------

